# GTX480 nur 5% schneller als HD5870?



## Falcony6886 (22. Februar 2010)

Laut SemiAccurate ist die kommende Nvidia Grafikkarte GTX480 in Spielen nur ca. 5% schneller als die ATI HD 5870!

Hier die Quelle:

SemiAccurate :: SemiAccurate gets some GTX480 scores

Der Artikel besagt, dass Nvidia ebenso die geplanten Taktraten von 750/1500 Mhz mit nur 600/625 bzw. 1200/1250 Mhz weit verfehlt haben soll.

Zudem soll die Karte bereits im Idle 70°C heiß werden und der Lüfter auf 70% Lüfterdrehzahl laufen.

Die zudem schwachen Benchmarkergebnisse seien auch ein Hinweis darauf, warum Nvidia die GTX470 bis jetzt noch so geheim hält.

Sollten sich diese Gerüchte bewahrheiten, könnte Nvidia in den nächsten Monaten ein heißer Tanz drohen, da AMD lediglich ein wenig an der Taktschraube drehen muss, um mit der HD 5870 wieder an der GTX 480 vorbeizuziehen. Diese Möglichkeit bliebe Nvidia wohl nicht, wenn Fermi tatsächlich solche Hitzeprobleme aufweist.

Ein spannendes Duell ist also garantiert!


----------



## Dymek (22. Februar 2010)

wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann wird das ein sehr gutes geschäftsjahr für ati/amd


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2010)

Öhm, das ist SemiAccurate - wenn die auch nur ein einziges Mal recht haben, mit dem was die da wieder an völlig kruden Behauptungen aufstellen, fress' ich 'nen Besen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist SemiAccurate - wenn die auch nur ein einziges Mal recht haben, mit dem was die da wieder an völlig kruden Behauptungen aufstellen, fress' ich 'nen Besen.



Fahr' schon mal zum nächsten Baumarkt und besorg' dir den Besen! 

@Topic:

Es wäre zwar absolut lächerlich, wenn die Behauptungen stimmen - allzu abwegig ist es jedoch nicht. Bei all' den Problemen, die Nvidia bis jetzt mit dem Fermi hat.

Wenn sie den Flop perfekt machen möchten, können sie ja noch den Fön-Fan der Geforce FX5800 Ultra draufsetzen... 

Ich würde wohl eh eine ATI Karte kaufen, aus mehreren Gründen:

1.Falls Fermi schneller ist fällt der Preis für die HD 5870 und man bekommt eine schnelle, stromsparende, leise Karte für angemessenes Geld.

2.Ist Fermi nur minimal schneller als die ATI Karte, ist die HD 5870 eh der bessere Deal - wer gibt schon für eine minimal flottere Karte 100-150 Euro mehr aus, die noch dazu lauter und stromfressender ist?

Okay, ein Nvidia-Fanboy vielleicht...


----------



## Secondhandgamer (22. Februar 2010)

Hier ist noch eine Deutschsprachige erklärung!

GTX 480 nicht schneller als HD 5870? - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist SemiAccurate - wenn die auch nur ein einziges Mal recht haben, mit dem was die da wieder an völlig kruden Behauptungen aufstellen, fress' ich 'nen Besen.



dann kauf schon mal einen. bis jetzt war charlie der einzige, der acuh nur annähernd das vorausgesagt hat, was eingetroffen ist, während hier allesamt das nvidia-lied angestimmt haben. charlie sagte bereits im letzten sommer voraus, dass fermi definitiv nicht in 2009 kommt, sondern in q2 2010 und hat auch von anfang an auf die probleme der chip-größe und von tsmc hingewiesen. hut ab, auch wenn er machmal etwas neutraler schreiben könnte.


----------



## jaramund (22. Februar 2010)

dann bin ich mal auf die "große ankündigung" gespannt die bei hardware-info erwähnt wird


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Februar 2010)

Das wird ja interessant! Hoffe dass, Fermi nicht ein alzu grosser Flop wird! Sonst gehts Nvidia so wie AMD/ATI mit der HD2900!


@Two-Face wünsche dir nen guten appetit was wirds denn fürn besen??


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2010)

Die sollen sich beeilen, die Gtx480 zu releasen, ich will endlich ne neue 5870, aus den Gründen, die Falcony6886 genannt hat.


----------



## hugo38 (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich würd sagen, das die Vermutungen richtig sind. Denn wenn ich mir die Fakten, die von Nvidia, bezüglich der Tesla rausgegeben wurden, mir so anschaue kommt das mit dem Stromverbrauch so ungefähr hin. Die sollen maximal 225Wat verbrauchen. 

Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

und das bei 448 ALUs. Wenn ich das umrechne auf die 512, die die GTX480 haben soll, käme ich auf 257 Watt Verbrauch, ist natürlich alles rein theoretisch, aber es könnte wirklich sein das der Verbrauch noch höher liegt, da die Teslakarten für dein Einsatz in Supercomputern vorgesehen sind.


----------



## guna7 (22. Februar 2010)

Wieso jetzt auf einmal *4*80? müsste jetzt nicht die *3*xx kommen?


----------



## kuer (22. Februar 2010)

Na ja. Wirklich verkehrt lag die Quelle eigentlich nie, nur neigt diese Quelle gerne zur Übertreibung und schlechtrederei, was NV angeht. Von daher wird vieleicht ein fünckchen Wahrheit drinstecken, aber das der Fermi nur so knapp von der 5870 liegt glaube ich kaum, zumal der Schreiber es selber nur Schätzen kann und keine Beweise vorlegt. Von daher würde ich abwarten und hoffen das es nicht so ist. Man stelle sich AMD/ATI ohne NOT vor. NNNNEEEE



guna7 schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt auf einmal *4*80? müsste jetzt nicht die *3*xx kommen?


 

Schon lange hinfällig die 380  da die 3er Generation schon auf dem Markt ist


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. Februar 2010)

...aus welchen Gründen haben die sonst AMD so zum Zug kommen lassen?!!!...gepoker kann das ja nicht sein!!!!!..wenn man allein mal Markrwirtschaftlich nachdenkt???...könnte man drauf kommen das es stimmt..oder??!!
....


----------



## slashchat (22. Februar 2010)

nach einer schönen anzahl ati und nvidida grafikkarten kommt es doch fast nur noch auf die treiber an, und da liegt nvidia im moment und seit jahrzenten ganz oben. bis auf hl2 und einige zufällige bugs... null probleme und alle spiele laufen problemlos, auch das os machte nie mucken.
wenn ich nur dran denke wieviel stress ati mit spielen gemacht hatt.. nicht nur mit einer karte, ne, mit allen ati karten! meine mx440, meine 6600gt, meine 9500gt, usw. liefen lange und immer problemlos. und jetzt wird es eine 460gtx. bleibt zu hoffen das diese keinen aktiven displayport adapter schrott braucht wie die ati karten.....


----------



## guna7 (22. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Schon lange hinfällig die 380  da die 3er Generation schon auf dem Markt ist


Wo denn?


----------



## kuer (22. Februar 2010)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ...aus welchen Gründen haben die sonst AMD so zum Zug kommen lassen?!!!...gepoker kann das ja nicht sein!!!!!..wenn man allein mal Markrwirtschaftlich nachdenkt???...könnte man drauf kommen das es stimmt..oder??!!
> ....


 

NA ja.. Ein Grafikgeneration wird lange vor dem Erscheinen entwickelt und ab einem bestimmten Stadium der Entwicklung gibt es kein zurück mehr. (siehe ATI mit der 2900 Gen) Das hat nichts mit Wirtschaft zu tun. NV kann , wenn es stimmt, nur noch den Schaden begrenzen. Aber NV braucht die GTX480/470 eigentlich nicht um Geld zu verdiehnen. Dafür hat NV die Profisparte. Aber es wäre eine Schaden am Ruf.


----------



## kress (22. Februar 2010)

@guna7:
Mobile-Chips wie z.B.: g310m.


----------



## kuer (22. Februar 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Wo denn?


 

Goggel mal


----------



## guna7 (22. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Goggel mal


Verlinke doch bitte mal ein fertiges Produkt, das käuflich zu erwerben ist.


----------



## Secondhandgamer (22. Februar 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Verlinke doch bitte mal ein fertiges Produkt, das käuflich zu erwerben ist.



MM   Komplettrechner läßt grüßen


----------



## xdevilx (22. Februar 2010)

also ich hab hiern  Samsung notebook stehen mit ner GT310m drin

is doch ne 3xxer generation oder? 


@Topic

abwarten, man wirds sehen auf der cepit, oder auch nicht

ich bin noch immer mit meiner 8800 GTS zufrieden

im übrigen wenn der fermi wirklich  so floppt, dan werden die preise für die ATI karten wohl kaum sinken


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> NA ja.. Ein Grafikgeneration wird lange vor dem Erscheinen entwickelt und ab einem bestimmten Stadium der Entwicklung gibt es kein zurück mehr. (siehe ATI mit der 2900 Gen) Das hat nichts mit Wirtschaft zu tun. NV kann , wenn es stimmt, nur noch den Schaden begrenzen. Aber NV braucht die GTX480/470 eigentlich nicht um Geld zu verdiehnen. Dafür hat NV die Profisparte. Aber es wäre eine Schaden am Ruf.


...nein das ganze hat nix mit Wirtschaft zu tun...und nein NV braucht die Karten nicht zum Geld verdienen...die stellen die aus reinen Humanitätsgründen gegenüber Gamer her...um uns glücklich zu machen...damit wir alle toll spielen können...aber Geld wollen die damit nich verdienen!!!???!!! HÄ?

Aber eigentlich kann man sich denken was ich meinte mit wirtschaftlich denken!...und zwar das die Karten längst da wären wenn es keine ernstahften Probs gäbe...weil jeder Tag massiver Geld-und Kundenverlust bedeutet..

...ach und das lustigste: Profisparte?..ma richtig HÄ?..meinste nicht das NV im Mainstream Markt sein Hauptumsatz macht?(GTX480/70 stellen dabei die Referenz aller Karten)...ach nun denn..ich find das alles lustig...


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2010)

Ne GTX480 soll 5% schneller sein als ne 5870, das ich nicht lache.

Mit so einem minimalen Vorsprung würde NV die Karte nicht einmal auf den Markt bringen.
Wer würde diese denn kaufen für über 500 Euro?

Und was wäre dann mit der 470, wäre diese dann 5% schneller als die 5850, und kostet trotzdem ca. 400 Euro.

Das ist und bleibt erst mal alles ein Gerücht.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich wie das gehen soll, das die Karte mit 70% rpm, 70°C im Idle hat.
Die 30% mehr Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit bis zur 100, zaubern auch nicht den mehr Luftdurchsatz, dass man hier entsprechende Lastzustände noch zuverlässig kühlen könnte.

70°C bei 30% Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit wäre glaubhaft, ist ja zb. bei einer HD4780 auch nicht anders.

Bei den Taktraten wüsste ich nicht, dass NV je gesagt hätte sie wollten 750Mhz Chip erreichen.
Macht doch auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, jetzt wo man nicht nur Shader, sondern auch TMUs unabhänig vom Grundtakt laufen lassen kann.

Die GTX280 hatte 602MHz, die GTX285 648MHz.
Da ist es eigentlich nicht verwunderlich das GTX480 mit mehr als doppelt soviel Transistoren, nicht plötzlich auch noch 16-20% mehr Grundtakt hat.
Also das wäre ein echtes Kunststück seitens NV gewesen. 40nm ist ja nun nicht soviel kleiner, als das dieser Prozess jetzt soviel freisetzt.

Die Rückschlüsse auf die Leistung anhand von angeblichen Quellen, die nicht weiter genannt werden, klingen für mich wie die Vermutungen nach den angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak anno 2002/2003, die der ja auch nicht hatte, wie man heute weiß.

Naja nur noch 8-12 Tage, dann sollte der Fermi auf der Cebit gezeigt werden.


----------



## hugo38 (22. Februar 2010)

@ hugo78 

Schau dir mal auf der ersten Seite meinen Beitrag an, dort ist ein Link von den Teslakarten die auch den Fermichip bekommen sollen.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Das wird ja interessant! Hoffe dass, Fermi nicht ein alzu grosser Flop wird! Sonst gehts Nvidia so wie AMD/ATI mit der HD2900!
> 
> 
> @Two-Face wünsche dir nen guten appetit was wirds denn fürn besen??



was solls, nvidia scheint das keine sorgen zu bereiten. wenn ich mir die guten quartalsergebnisse anschaue, trotz unterlegenheit in sehr vielen bereichen und trotz kundenverachtenden rebrandings, das scheint alles nicht zu stören. die könnten eine auf 40 nm geshrinkte gtx285 als gtx 485 verkaufen und die leute würden das zeugs ebenso kaufen. also wen störts? außer den <5% der informierten doch niemand und als allerletzte die oems. altes zeug mit neuen namen ist ideal für sie, es bedeutet minimale kosten bei gleichzeitiger möglichkeit, eine neue sau durchs dorf zu jagen...


----------



## Xyrian (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht werden ja die Nvidiakarten billiger, wenn die angeblich so schlecht sind 

Aber was ist dann mit diesen Techdemo-Videos, die grade überall rumgehen? Wenn das mit den 5% wahr ist, dann handelt es sich vermutlich um Treiberfehler. Kann ja sein, hatte ATi mit den 48xxern ja auch...  

Gruß


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

slashchat schrieb:


> nach einer schönen anzahl ati und nvidida grafikkarten kommt es doch fast nur noch auf die treiber an, und da liegt nvidia im moment und seit jahrzenten ganz oben. bis auf hl2 und einige zufällige bugs... null probleme und alle spiele laufen problemlos, auch das os machte nie mucken.
> wenn ich nur dran denke wieviel stress ati mit spielen gemacht hatt.. nicht nur mit einer karte, ne, mit allen ati karten! meine mx440, meine 6600gt, meine 9500gt, usw. liefen lange und immer problemlos. und jetzt wird es eine 460gtx. bleibt zu hoffen das diese keinen aktiven displayport adapter schrott braucht wie die ati karten.....



altes gequarte, hab jetzt die 3. ati in folge, mit den treibern bin ich SEHR zufrieden. bei der nvidia zuvor gabs auch keine probleme mit den treibern, mit der karte schon!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich glaube nicht das die GTX480 nur 5% schneller sein soll als die 5870, denn wenn das stimmt ist die ganze Architektur für den zocker ein Witz, abwarten und Kaffee trinken.

Das die Probleme haben das bezweifelt niemand, aber wo die genau sind, das werden wir irgendwann erfahren.

Die 5800 Reihe von ATi ist sehr gut an in vielen Punkten, das muss Nvidia erstmal besser machen, schließlich haben die sich ja auch schon viel Zeit gelassen.

Wenn die Ausbeute der Chips besser wäre, von Anfang an, hätten die garantiert mehr Chips der 5800 Reihe verkaufen können.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, Anfang des Jahres hier mal gelesen zu haben, das die Chips von Nvidia schon in Massenfertigung produziert würden?

mfg


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> was solls, nvidia scheint das keine sorgen zu bereiten. wenn ich mir die guten quartalsergebnisse anschaue, trotz unterlegenheit in sehr vielen bereichen und trotz kundenverachtenden rebrandings, das scheint alles nicht zu stören.


Jep und das liegt eben daran das Nvidia am meisten Gewinn mit den Karten aus dem Profisegment macht, dazu gab es auch einmal eine News die das aufgezeigt hatte.

Dennoch halte ich auch die Rebrandingproblematik mittel/langfristig für geschäftsschädigend.

MfG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ne GTX480 soll 5% schneller sein als ne 5870, das ich nicht lache.
> 
> Mit so einem minimalen Vorsprung würde NV die Karte nicht einmal auf den Markt bringen.
> Wer würde diese denn kaufen für über 500 Euro?
> ...



1893%-Zustimmung!

btw: Hört doch bitte auf, Semiaccurate zu zitieren, Charly hat schon so viel Dreck verzapft in diesem Leben, dass es (fast) nicht mal mehr witzig ist.
Sagen ja sogar die eingeschworenen ATIjaner.

We will see, was der Fermi kann und was nicht, spekuliert wurde langsam genug

Greetz


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das die GTX480 nur 5% schneller sein soll als die 5870, denn wenn das stimmt ist die ganze Architektur für den zocker ein Witz, abwarten und Kaffee trinken.


Nun ja, dass ist gar nicht so falsch, denn das Konzept der Architektur von den Fermikarten basiert ja schliesslich auf GpGpu Optimierung, sprich genau das was Karten im Profisegment ausmachen. Demnach wurde und das ist ja auch nichts neues, die Karte primär für den Arbeitseinsatz optimiert und entwickelt und eher sekundär für den Spieleeinsatz. 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (22. Februar 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Verlinke doch bitte mal ein fertiges Produkt, das käuflich zu erwerben ist.



Aldi-PC: Der 499-Euro-PC ab sofort erhältlich - News - CHIP Online

die 3xx Karten sind für dem OEM Markt und sind ausschlißlich umbenannte alte Karten - vermutlich um diese los zu werden - ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt


also wenn die GTX480 wirklich nur 5% vor einer HD5870 liegt wäre das doch eine große überraschung - ähnlich der 5800 Ultra damals

mfg


----------



## TAZ (22. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> [...] glaube ich kaum, zumal der Schreiber es selber nur Schätzen kann und keine Beweise vorlegt.[...]



Natürlich hat er konkrete Zahlen auf denen sein Artikel basiert. Er kann diese aber nicht nennen weil nVidia sonst wüsste wo er diese Zahlen her hat. Er will seinen "Maulwurf" nicht verraten, der ja dann von nVidia keine Karten mehr bekommt zum testen.

Davon mag man halten was man will....


----------



## BxBender (22. Februar 2010)

NVidia verkauft viel im Profisektor.
Und da kann man richtig Geld machen.
Jede Firma, die 3D-Software einsetzt, benötigt eine ordentliche Karte dafür.
Ich zeichne hier z.B. Gehäuseteile für den Medizinbereich.
Im Rechner sitzt nun schon eine etwas ältere Quadro FX1500, entstammt also wohl noch der alten 6800 Serie.
Die Karte hat damals richtig Asche gekostet, etwa 5mal so viel wie die Karte im Gamerbereich.
Man zahlt das Geld für den Support (hat unsere Firma in 10 Jahren für keinen der Rechner benötigt) und die speziellen Treiberanpassungen für die 3D-Anwendungen. Vielleicht sind ein paar Verdrahtungen anders aber im Prinzip sind die Karten zumindest 99% identisch mit den Karten für Spieler.
In meinen Augen ist das alles Abzocke, andererseits habe ich schon oft feststellen müssen, dass auch nur die zertifizierten Spezialtreiber in einer bestimmten Version für meine eingesetzte Software inkl. Jahresversion ordentlich und fehlerfrei funktionieren.
Die Softwarehersteller optmieren ihre Software für genau einen Treiber, normale Grafikkarten und deren tausend Treiberversionen werden offiziell nicht unterstützt, laufen aber auch. Man muss dann halt eher mit irgendwelchen Problemchen kämpfen.
SolidWorks 2009 funzt hier nur mit dem getesteten 165er richtig, alle anderen verursachen nette Fehler oder Leistungsprobleme.
2010 braucht aber einen neueren Treiber und somit habe ich wieder Probleme, wenn ich für einen Kunden das alte Programm starten muss.
Ach ja, die Preise für ordentliche Karten fangen so bei 500 Euro an, für fette Rechner ist man schnell bei 2000 oder so.
Da kann man sich vorstellen, das man als Grafikkartenhersteller den Gamerbereich gerne eher als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle ansieht.


----------



## kuer (22. Februar 2010)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ...nein das ganze hat nix mit Wirtschaft zu tun...und nein NV braucht die Karten nicht zum Geld verdienen...die stellen die aus reinen Humanitätsgründen gegenüber Gamer her...um uns glücklich zu machen...damit wir alle toll spielen können...aber Geld wollen die damit nich verdienen!!!???!!! HÄ?????????
> 
> Aber eigentlich kann man sich denken was ich meinte mit wirtschaftlich denken!!...und zwar das die Karten längst da wären wenn es keine ernstahften Probs gäbe...weil jeder Tag massiver Geld-und Kundenverlust bedeutet..
> 
> ...ach und das lustigste: Profisparte???..ma richtig HÄ????..meinste nicht das NV im Mainstream Markt sein Hauptumsatz macht??(GTX480/70 stellen dabei die Referenz aller Karten)...ach nun denn..ich find das alles lustig...


 

Na du bist aber exrem schlecht informiert. NV verdiehnt nicht den Haubteil durch Gamer. Ganz im Gegenteil 2/3 kommen vom Pro Bereich. 
Schwafel nicht so viel Quark, sonder lies mal ein bisschen. Wie kommt es das NV eines der stärksten Quatale hatte, ob wol die GTX285-260 kaum zu bekommen sind und der Fremi Monate überfällig ist. Denk mal nach und schreib dann noch mal


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Februar 2010)

Hin oder her - NVidia haben Probleme.

Wenn sich noch jemand erinnert - die Situation ist die Gleiche wie einst bei 3DFX und den VSA100.
3DFX sind auch mit den VSA Karten nicht in die Pötte gekommen, haben nur noch wenige Single GPU Karten verkaufen können. Für 3DFX wars der Anfang vom Ende. Profitiert hat NVidia.

Profitiert - ja. Aber anscheinend Nichts draus gelernt.


----------



## Johnny05 (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn das wirklich wahr sein soll,das die GTX 480 nur 5 % schneller sein ist,dann war es in nachhinein doch eine weise Entscheidung meinerseits eine 5870 zu kaufen,deren stolzer Besitzer Ich nun seit 1 Woche bin.Sollte es so sein,dann ist keine Fermi 450-550 € wert,ausserdem wird die Wartezeit sich wohl bis mitte des Jahres hinziehn,ehe erste Karten in den Handel gelangen.
_C_'_EST LA VIE Nvidia....._


----------



## phaYne (22. Februar 2010)

Es wird ja nun wieder so sein dass die Nvidia Karte sicherlich min. 50 - 100 EUR teurer sein wird als eine ähnliche ATI Karte. Allein schon deswegen werde ich kein Fan von Nvidia solange ATI so performencestarke Karten herausbringt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

Wen interessieren denn schon Gerüchte? 

Ich warte auf Fakten. Wobei ich mir so oder so eine Fermi kaufen werde, die Treiber meiner 4870 waren nicht sehr berauschend, auch das ich 3 Monate warten darf bis ein Spiel funktioniert (Anno/ NFS Shift) stört schon erheblich. Wer daran schuld ist ist für den Endkunden ja egal. 

Ich hoffe zumindenst das die Fermi`s wirklich gute Karten werden, denn die ATI 58er schocken ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2010)

... Schon faszinierend - ein Gerücht; zudem noch aus bekannt zweifelhafter Ecke hat es hier schon wieder auf 4 Seiten gebracht

Nicht, dass Vieles was hier in Post's steht nicht stimmt - aber alles schon x-fach gepostet und wieder und wieder aufgewärmt

Lasst uns doch einfach warten was N_VIDIA uns vorlegt - ev. an der C-Bit
Das ewige Spekulieren bringt doch nichts


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Fakten. Wobei ich mir so oder so eine Fermi kaufen werde, die Treiber meiner 4870 waren nicht sehr berauschend, auch das ich 3 Monate warten darf bis ein Spiel funktioniert (Anno/ NFS Shift) stört schon erheblich. Wer daran schuld ist ist für den Endkunden ja egal.


 Wieso? Wenn ein Spiel auf Grund fehlerhafter Programmierung nicht richtig läuft, kann man ja schlecht die Treiber dafür verantwortlich machen. 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Schon faszinierend - ein Gerücht; zudem noch aus bekannt zweifelhafter Ecke hat es hier schon wieder auf 4 Seiten gebracht.


 Warum eigentlich zweifelhaft, kann man das auch an Tatsachen festmachen und nicht an subjektiver Wahrnehmungen auf Grund dessen das es sich um einen Ex-Mitarbeiter von Nvidia handelt?


> Nicht, dass Vieles was hier in Post's steht nicht stimmt - aber alles schon x-fach gepostet und wieder und wieder aufgewärmt
> 
> Lasst uns doch einfach warten was N_VIDIA uns vorlegt - ev. an der C-Bit
> Das ewige Spekulieren bringt doch nichts


Da hast du wohl Recht aber das Interessante ist doch, dass die Gerüchte sich immer mehr, wie kleine Puzzels, verdichten und eine Tendenz aufzeigen, welche eben den hier in der News beschrieben Sachverhalt wiederspiegeln.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn ein Spiel auf Grund fehlerhafter Programmierung nicht richtig läuft, kann man ja schlecht die Treiber dafür verantwortlich machen.
> 
> 
> MfG


Wo habe ich gesagt das die Treiber schuld sind? 

Ich habe klar geschrieben das es mich als Endkunde nicht interessiert WER dran schuld ist, sondern die Probleme nerven einfach! 

Bei Nvidia merkt man deutlich das sie Geld in Spiele stecken, auch wenn sich dies dann Negativ auf die Konkurrenz auswirkt.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wo habe ich gesagt das die Treiber schuld sind?


Du hast es nicht gesagt aber es ergibt sich aus dem Zusammenhang, siehe "die Treiber meiner 4870 waren nicht sehr berauschend"


> Bei Nvidia merkt man deutlich das sie Geld in Spiele stecken, auch wenn sich dies dann Negativ auf die Konkurrenz auswirkt.


Naja, ich spiele auch teilweise mit Nvidia oder mit Ati GPU´s und von "deutlich" kann da aus meiner Sicht nicht die Rede sein. Ärgerlich ist es nur dann, wenn ein Spiel optimierungstechnisch eine bestimmte GPU bevorzugt, welche dann die falschen Rückschlüsse aufkommen läßt, dass die jeweilige GPU besser als die andere performed. Das ist dann nämlich wirklich ärgerlich für den Endverbraucher. 

MfG


----------



## RainOfChaos (22. Februar 2010)

meine theorie... nvidia hats verbockt und wartet auf ein wunder, deswegen müssen gamer solange auf die neuen karten warten weil sie hoffen noch was drehen zu können.
habe selbst immer eine nvidia gehabt aber mit dieser mega pleite (wie ich finde) is es für mich soweit eine ati zu kaufen. nächsten monat kommt mir ne 5850 ins haus.
nvidia baut seine mega krasse fermi jetzt schon ewigkeiten und wenn sie denn mal kommt kann sie sich ein normal-verdiener / schüler / student der nich sein lebenlang nichts anderes macht als für hardware sparen sowieso nicht leisten. und es is schon bitter das nvidia über ein jahr länger braucht als amd um 5% mehr leistung zu bringen... ok vllt sind es auch 10 oder 15% aber nicht viel mehr!
an amd: herzlichen glückwunsch zu rapide steigenden verkaufszahlen!


----------



## Loki1978 (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich warte erstmal den offiziellen Release und die ersten Benches ab. Im Vorfeld wird immer viel erzählt...


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habs irgendwie kommen sehen. Gut auf Semiaccurate geb ich nichts, aber ich kann mich dunkel erinnern in der Print in dem Artikel über den GF-100 einen Vergleich von Fermi und GTX 285 gesehen zu haben (nVidia-intern). Und da hat Fermi gerade mal mit etwas über 20% geführt. Und wenn man das mal mit Cypress vergleicht, dann wird Fermi sicher keine lahme Ente, aber kein Wunderchip. 

Ich freue mich aber bereits auf die mörderische Preisschlacht zwischen Grün und Rot!  Waaah! Wenn Fermi echt nur ganz knapp schneller wird als Cypress, dann gibts in weniger als nem halben Jahr einen Preissturz um 50%! 

Aber diese elende Chipmunkelei muss jetzt endlich ein Ende haben. Ich hab die Spekulationen endgültig satt...


----------



## rouki999 (22. Februar 2010)

Hmm das ist doch super ... dann frag ich mich aber mal echt wie Nvidia dann bei den lustigen Benchmark Folien ausm eigenen Haus dann brutal geschummelt haben müssen.

Finds aber super. Ich will eh ne HD 5870 weiß zwar noch nicht welche, ob ne Sapphire Vapor-X, MSI Lightning oder Gigabyte Super Overclock.

Aber ich freu mich dadurch fallen de Preise für die Karten und Nvidia bekommt dann auch noch in voll fetten Dämpfer vorn Bug, wegen ihrer großen Trommel die se geschlagen haben und in heißer Luft verpufft ist ... mit wir sind locker 1,6 mal schneller als ne HD 5870 ...

Man kann einfach nur sagen super Arbeit was da Amd/Ati abgeliefert hat, wenn se Nvidia so unter Druck setzen können. Ich glaub bei Nvidia heulen suchen schon die ersten Chefs in neuen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Pimmsno1 (22. Februar 2010)

Irgendwas scheint ja bei NV im argen zu liegen, mit den ganzen verzögerungen....
Warten wir mal heute Abend ab, um 17:00 Uhr soll ja wieder ein bissl mehr licht ins dunkle gebracht werden


----------



## HansenDerPansen (22. Februar 2010)

joar genau Charly der grösste lügenbolzen und NV HASSER on the planet... naja wenigstens ne news wo sich wieder alle dinge an kopf hauen können


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

HansenDerPansen schrieb:


> joar genau Charly der grösste lügenbolzen und NV HASSER on the planet... naja wenigstens ne news wo sich wieder alle dinge an kopf hauen können


Ha.... Vielleicht kannst du mir ja meine bereits gestellte frage beantworten. 
"Warum eigentlich zweifelhaft/Lügenbolzen, kann man das auch an Tatsachen festmachen und nicht an subjektiver Wahrnehmungen auf Grund dessen das es sich um einen Ex-Mitarbeiter von Nvidia handelt?"

MfG


----------



## delaSmo (22. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Na du bist aber exrem schlecht informiert. NV verdiehnt nicht den Haubteil durch Gamer. Ganz im Gegenteil 2/3 kommen vom Pro Bereich.
> Schwafel nicht so viel Quark, sonder lies mal ein bisschen. Wie kommt es das NV eines der stärksten Quatale hatte, ob wol die GTX285-260 kaum zu bekommen sind und der Fremi Monate überfällig ist. Denk mal nach und schreib dann noch mal



Das Stimmt so nicht ^^ , 1/3 wird nur mit dem Profibereich umgesetzt , stand im Nividia Geschäftsbericht. Und da kann auch mal ein Preisrutsch durch Konkurrenz Böse ins Geld gehen.

Nvidia hat das stärkste Quartal seit dem ganz fiesen einbruch im letzten Quartal.Die sind auch nur in den Schwarzenzahlen gekommen wegen dem OEM herstellern. Die 2/3 bestehen aus dem Profigrafikkarten , Mainboard , so wie viele mobilen Varianten wie Handheld etc. 

Steht alles im Nvidiabericht. den man sich auf deren Homepage angucken kann. Was leider alles auf Englisch steht 

Nvidia ist daher bisl breiter Aufgestellt und profitiert sehr von Komplettrechnersystemen.


----------



## delaSmo (22. Februar 2010)

Interessant ist auch das die Kosten für Forschung während der Zeit vom Umlabeln extrem gering sind,
daher auch die geringen Gesamtkosten , so haben die mit 480millionen Dollar Umsatz auch so wenig ( relativ gesehen ) Verlust gemacht. Dieser Effekt dürfte sich noch in das letzte Geschäftsquartal hineingezogen haben


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Hmm das ist doch super ... dann frag ich mich aber mal echt wie Nvidia dann bei den lustigen Benchmark Folien ausm eigenen Haus dann brutal geschummelt haben müssen.



Das hat ATi aber vor dem Release der neuen DX11 Chips auch nicht anders gemacht. Beide Hersteller schummeln bei Benchmarkveröffentlichungen wo es nur geht.

5% schneller als HD 5870 ist zwar Jammern auf hohem Niveau, da selbst die 5870 so ziemlich alles in FullHD mit Reserven flüssig darstellen kann, aber aufgrund Nvidias Preisvorstellungen eine absolute Katastrophe. Ich finde die News sehr amüsant, aber bevor es nicht von neutraler Hand bewiesen wurde, glaube ich kein Wort.

Selbst wenn die Leistung höher sein sollte, so hält sich ein Gerücht aber ziemlich hartnäckig: Schlechte Hitze-/Lautstärke-/Verbrauchswerte. Genau in diesem Bereich bietet ATi derzeit ein sehr gutes Package und wird nur schwer zu schlagen sein.

Ich bin froh das ich nicht auf Fermi gewartet und schon seit Oktober eine 5870 für 320€ im Rechner habe. Diesen Kauf bereue ich keine Sekunde!

Zur Treiberthematik: Nach 5 Jahren Nvidia in meinem Haupt-Spielerechner bin ich von ATi in dieser Beziehung positiv überrascht. Ich habe absolut nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## chrisbo (22. Februar 2010)

Diese halb-akkurate Deppenseite ohne Impressum und mit gmail Accounts verbreitet ein paar Binsen (na klar hat nvidia noch Probleme sonst wäre die Fermi wohl schon da), und die Spieler fliegen drauf wie die Biene auf den Honigtopf.

Wie war das mit der Dummheit der Menschen? Semiaccurate ist unendlich.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn Semiaccurate schon viel verzapft hat, aber einige Behauptungen klingen logisch.
Und auch wenn mich jetzt einige als ATI Fanboy abstempeln werden, aber das was Charlie schreibt, habe ich mir schon im Vorigen Jahr gedacht und ganz abwegig ist es nicht.


----------



## Funkyfunk (22. Februar 2010)

Wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum sich die Seite Semi-Accurate nennt (halb-korrekt) 
Ich denke, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte, wobei ich mittlerweile von Fermi auch keine Wunder mehr erwarte und ihn nicht gerade weit vor Cypress sehe (10-15%).


----------



## Masterchief (22. Februar 2010)

So ist das halt wenn man einmal wieder ein Chip Rekord aufstellen möchte.
Damit hat Nvidia ein Eigentor gemacht , wird wohl nix mit der Leistungskrone.

Nvidia ... Nivida xD


----------



## rouki999 (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das hat ATi aber vor dem Release der neuen DX11 Chips auch nicht anders gemacht. Beide Hersteller schummeln bei Benchmarkveröffentlichungen wo es nur geht.
> 
> Ich bin froh das ich nicht auf Fermi gewartet und schon seit Oktober  eine 5870 für 320€ im Rechner habe. Diesen Kauf bereue ich keine  Sekunde!



Jup das is klar das jeder Hersteller seine Produkte immer schön darstellt und mit Dingen vergleicht (indem Fall Spiele) wo das Produkt besonders gut drin ist. Aber mal ehrlich gesagt wenn die GTX 480 1,6 mal schneller sein sollte als ne HD 5870, also würd ich so sagen wenn die Treiber und so weiter ausgereift sind stark Richtung 2 facher Geschwindigkeit geht und nun doch nur 5% schneller sein soll ist es eine große Peinlichkeit ... zumal Sie teuerer und vorallem stromhungriger ist als die ATI.

Ich warte eigentlich wie gesagt nur auf die endlich wieder ordentliche Verfügbarkeit der HD 5870 im Referenzdesign, weil die mir optisch besser gefallen. Aber das denke ich sollte dann nach der Cebit der Fall sein und dann is Shopping angesagt


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht liefert Nvidia heute um 18 Uhr endlich ein paar Infos wie Preise, Release-Datum, etc. Oder sie verarschen die Leute schon wieder und zeigen nur die Verpackung oder verraten die geplante Versionsnummer der Treiber zu den Fermi-Karten. 

Warum so viele auf SA rumhacken, versteh ich nicht ganz. Der Charlie scheint ja schon etwas gegen Nvidia zu haben, keine Frage, aber bislang hatte er doch ziemlich oft Recht (Fake-"Puppy", später Release,...). Wenn er nachweislich nur Mist erzählt, dann müsste es für einen Nvidia-Jünger doch ein leichtes sein, ihn in 10 Minuten anhand von Fakten komplett auseinander zu nehmen.

Ich denke aber auch, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, wie es auf SA steht (nur 5% schneller als 5870). Es sind ja wohl noch nicht die finalen Treiber im Einsatz und u.a. deshalb sind alle vorläufigen Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Tomix (22. Februar 2010)

Pimmsno1 schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheint ja bei NV im argen zu liegen, mit den ganzen verzögerungen....
> Warten wir mal heute Abend ab, um 17:00 Uhr soll ja wieder ein bissl mehr licht ins dunkle gebracht werden



Eben!!! Es ist oft so dass Verzögerungen auf Probleme hinweisen...
Erinnert ihr euch noch an die 8800 GTS 320/640...Angekündigt und batschhhh wenig später auf dem Markt und das war die neue Generation, schneller als jede Ati Karte zu diesem Zeitpunkt!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

Tomix schrieb:


> Eben!!! Es ist oft so dass Verzögerungen auf Probleme hinweisen...
> Erinnert ihr euch noch an die 8800 GTS 320/640...Angekündigt und batschhhh wenig später auf dem Markt und das war die neue Generation, schneller als jede Ati Karte zu diesem Zeitpunkt!!!



Nicht nur zu diesem Zeitpunkt, auch noch Jahre danach


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

Jetzt geht es vielleicht doch ziemlich schnell. Es sind erste Karten gelistet, inkl. Preise:
SabrePC.com GTX 470
SabrePC.com GTX 480
Dürfte alles noch ohne Gewähr sein. Wenn's aber stimmt und 1:1 umgerechnet wird.... fast 700€ für ne GTX 480  ups...


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Februar 2010)

Also an der ganzen Dikussion wird so einiges vergessen. 

1.) ich gebe dieser News mal einen Wahrheitsgehalt von 50%, denn die Karte wird def. deutlich schneller als eine HD5870. Allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Karte dabei extrem heiß wird. 
Deshalb könnte es gut sein, dass die Karte im Idle (bei den angestrebten Taktraten) wirklich so heiß wird. Vieleicht haben sie deshalb die Taktraten gesenkt und erreichen damit dann nur noch einen marginalen Vorsprung vor den ATI/AMD Karten. Aber das wird man sehen. 
2.) Wenn NV keine Probleme hätte, dann wäre die Karte draußen. 
3.) Das Geld wird in aller Regel nicht mit dieser Generation verloren, sondern erst mit der nächsten. Im Grafikkartenmarkt läuft vieles über den guten Namen. 
Womit NV das Geld macht, sollte klar sein. Mit Grafikkarten und Chipsätzen. 

Die Chipsätze laufen nicht wirklich gut, da sie fast nur AM3 Chipsätze haben. 
Die Grafikkarten laufen "noch" gut, da die letzten Generationen weit vor denen von ATI waren. Aber jetzt haben sie schon viele Kunden abgeben und das wird sich sicherlich potenzieren in der nächsten Generation, wenn die Fermis floppen (wovon ich ausgehe, denn alles unter 30% Mehrleistung ist ein absoluter Flopp).


----------



## alm0st (22. Februar 2010)

Ist doch ganz klar warum's so lange dauert: Nvidia will die Fermikarten im "Dukem Nukem Forever Bundle" bringen....


----------



## BxBender (22. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wen interessieren denn schon Gerüchte?
> 
> Ich warte auf Fakten. Wobei ich mir so oder so eine Fermi kaufen werde, die Treiber meiner 4870 waren nicht sehr berauschend, auch das ich 3 Monate warten darf bis ein Spiel funktioniert (Anno/ NFS Shift) stört schon erheblich. Wer daran schuld ist ist für den Endkunden ja egal.
> 
> Ich hoffe zumindenst das die Fermi`s wirklich gute Karten werden, denn die ATI 58er schocken ja nicht gerade.


 
Ich warte auch auf Fakten und vor allem Ergebnisse und kaufe dann die beste Hardware mit genug Leistung für moderate Preisvorstellungen.
Übrigens gabs bei mir keine Probleme mit der 4870.
Jeder User macht da andere Erfahrungen, auf die Jahre zurückgeblickt hat nVidia aber wohl im Schniitt die Nase vorn.
Anno 1404 lief übrigens super, hatte das Spiel aber auch nicht gleich vom ersten Tag an.
Aber ich denke mal, das normalerweise der erste Patch oder das nächste monatliche Treiberupdate immer alle groben Schnitzer beseitigt.
Vorher sollte man die Karte eh nicht für sein angetrebtes Lieblingsspiel der nächsten Monate wählen.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir keine NV Karte gekauft weil die einfach nicht auf dem Markt war. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass dieses mal die NV Karten wirklich besser werden. Wer sich aber mal die werte genau ansieht der GTX4X0 und mit der 8800GTX/S vergleicht, wird schnell übereinstimmungen finden. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass diese Generation von NV so gut wird. ATI hat dieses mal klar bessere Arbeit geleistet. 

Die Krone hat zur Zeit AMD/ATi und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich daran was ändern. Die haben noch keine Antwort auf die 5970 so weit ich das bissher gesehen habe. Bei der GTX2X0 haben die es geschafft gehabt, aber auch nicht um so viel. Wenn es um P/L geht steht NV auch wieder hinten an. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Hoffentlich bessere Karte von NV um Konkurenz fähiger zu sein. Dann hat auch eine GeForce mal wieder die erlaubnis in meinem PC zu Rechnen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es vielleicht doch ziemlich schnell. Es sind erste Karten gelistet, inkl. Preise:
> SabrePC.com GTX 470
> SabrePC.com GTX 480
> Dürfte alles noch ohne Gewähr sein. Wenn's aber stimmt und 1:1 umgerechnet wird.... fast 700€ für ne GTX 480  ups...



Die Europreise sind immer etwas geringer.

GTX 470 würde wohl ~360€ und GTX 480 ~499€ kosten.

Der Einstiegspreis der HD 5870 lag im Oktober bei ~300€ wenn ich richtig zurückdenke.


----------



## Masterchief (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die Europreise sind immer etwas geringer.
> 
> GTX 470 würde wohl ~360€ und GTX 480 ~499€ kosten.
> 
> Der Einstiegspreis der HD 5870 lag im Oktober bei ~300€ wenn ich richtig zurückdenke.



Falsch die HD5870 lag bei 349€ und 399$ .
GTX480 wird ab 600€ losgehn


----------



## slashchat (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> altes gequarte, hab jetzt die 3. ati in folge, mit den treibern bin ich SEHR zufrieden. bei der nvidia zuvor gabs auch keine probleme mit den treibern, mit der karte schon!


 

tja dann empfehle ich dir die gleichen ati karten mit gleichem os und den gleichen anwendungen, und ich könnte dir garantieren das die fehler reproduzierbar wären. mit gleichem treiberstand natürlich. 

screenshots hab ich leider keine.. solange es alternativen zu ati gibt,
gibts nur eins  
egal ob er nvidia heisst oder 3dfx oder matrox oder wie auch immer 

amd hatt ja sein schnäpchen gemacht, viel glück wünsch ich denen.
achja, hab n amd prozessor im rechner, läuft gut für das geld.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Falsch die HD5870 lag bei 349€ und 399$ .
> GTX480 wird ab 600€ losgehn



Ich hab meine HD 5870 in der ersten Oktoberwoche für 320€ gekauft. Alleine das widerlegt deine These.

Ich bin mir mit den 300€ nicht ganz sicher, vielleicht waren es bei manchen Shops auch weniger.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die Europreise sind immer etwas geringer.
> 
> GTX 470 würde wohl ~360€ und GTX 480 ~499€ kosten.
> 
> Der Einstiegspreis der HD 5870 lag im Oktober bei ~300€ wenn ich richtig zurückdenke.



Wrong!
Newegg.com - radeon 5870


----------



## slashchat (22. Februar 2010)

ich glaub, selbst die 460gtx wird im gesamtpacket eine 5870 locker überflügeln in der performance,
bei hohen auflösungen waren die nvidias immer schneller, jetzt von allgemein 5% zu reden wäre unpassend. ausserdem kann die 400er serie einiges besser als die 58er serie, auf dem papier.. freu ich auf den ersten test. hoffentlich kommt eine mit dicken speicher, braucht ja zum glück nicht diese monsterrams wie bei ati. mir ist 512mbit lieber als 128 oder 256


----------



## caroliine<3 (22. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es vielleicht doch ziemlich schnell. Es sind erste Karten gelistet, inkl. Preise:
> SabrePC.com GTX 470
> SabrePC.com GTX 480
> Dürfte alles noch ohne Gewähr sein. Wenn's aber stimmt und 1:1 umgerechnet wird.... fast 700€ für ne GTX 480  ups...



Wenn man sich das mal anguckt und der Shop nicht falsch informiert ist dann erzählt Charlie wirklich Mist:



> GTX 470 GDDR5
> 512 Stream Processor


Kann aber auch einfach sein, dass der Shop noch keine richtigen Infos hat.
Die Preise sind übrigens $ und nicht €.
Der € ist mehr wert als der $ und somit wird der €-Preis unter dem $-Preis liegen.
Ich denke 550€ für eine GTX480 und 350€ für eine GTX470 werden es ungefähr sein.
Naja mal sehen was heute Abend und vor allem dann beim Launch kommt. 

Edit:
Hieß es vor einem Monat oder so nicht auch mal, dass XFX keine nVidias mehr verkaufen würde ?
Bzw. dass nVidia XFX den Vertrag gekündigt hat oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wrong!
> Newegg.com - radeon 5870



Was willst du uns damit sagen? Das sind Dollarpreise.

Rechnet man diese auf Eurokurs um sind wir genau bei den von mir angesprochenen 300€


----------



## Masterchief (22. Februar 2010)

Und dann rechnet man die Mwst. dazu Zol transport etc und du bist bei 380-450€


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Und dann rechnet man die Mwst. dazu Zol transport etc und du bist bei 380-450€


Jep. Bei PC Hardware kann man quasi Dollar ein zu eins in Euro umrechnen. Ich finde es auch schade aber so ist es nun einmal. 
Mal abgesehen davon, wenn es stimmen sollte das die Karten anfänglich eher schlecht verfügbar sind, dann wird der Preis sogar noch über den geposteten Shoppreis liegen.

MfG


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen was heute Abend und vor allem dann beim Lauch kommt.


Mhh welchen Launch, hab ich was verpasst oO
Dann war der Winterschlaf doch zu lang


----------



## caroliine<3 (22. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Mhh welchen Launch, hab ich was verpasst oO
> Dann war der Winterschlaf doch zu lang


Inwiefern ?
Sagte ich, dass ein konkretes Datum o.Ä. vorhanden sein ? - Nein.
Oder denkst du, dass nVidia sie garnicht mehr hergibt?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2010)

caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Ich denke 550€ für eine GTX480 und 350€ für eine GTX470 werden es ungefähr sein.



Naja bei der GTX470 halte ich 450€ für realistischer. Der Preis der GTX480 dürfte so ca. stimmen.



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen was heute Abend und vor allem dann beim Lauch kommt.



Wäre doch sehr verwundert wenn mal echte Tatsachen kommen würden, die auch von Belangen sind.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Das sind Dollarpreise.
> 
> Rechnet man diese auf Eurokurs um sind wir genau bei den von mir angesprochenen 300€



Genau das will ich dir damit sagen, spar dir die "Umrechnerei", schau mal, was bei Newegg eine XFX 5870 kostet und was bei Heise eine im "verfügbar ab Lager"-Bereich kostet
heise online-Preisvergleich: XFX Radeon HD 5870 875M XXX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (HD-587A-ZND9) lagernd / Deutschland

Na, jetzt kapiert?


Greetz


----------



## eddi99 (22. Februar 2010)

ist aber ne übertaktete ->875M


----------



## Mr.Maison (22. Februar 2010)

SemiAccurate ist als sehr ATI freundlich bekannt! 
Außerdem scheinen mir die Angaben doch stark übertrieben.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Genau das will ich dir damit sagen, spar dir die "Umrechnerei", schau mal, was bei Newegg eine XFX 5870 kostet und was bei Heise eine im "verfügbar ab Lager"-Bereich kostet
> heise online-Preisvergleich: XFX Radeon HD 5870 875M XXX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (HD-587A-ZND9) lagernd / Deutschland
> 
> Na, jetzt kapiert?
> ...



Die hohen Preise entstehen nicht durch Zoll oder Mwst. sondern durch die gernige Verfügbarkeit. Es sind nur wenige HD 5870 im Umlauf, aber viele Menschen wollen sie kaufen. Die Einzelhändler nutzen diese Sitaution zu ihrem Vorteil aus.

Das hat aber nichts mit Umrechnerei von Dollar zu Euro, mit Steuerun oder mit Zöllen zu tun. Das ist einfach nur wirtschaftliches Denken der Shops.

Core i7 860 wird im heise Preisvergleich für 228€ gelistet. Bei Newegg.com kostet er 279$. Nach eurer Denkweise müsste der deutsche Händler ja Verlust machen, wenn er die CPU für diesen Preis anbietet, aber noch zusätzlich Zoll und Steuern aufschlagen müsste. Rechnet man die 279$ um, kommt man dem deutschen Preis schon ziemlich nah...


----------



## caroliine<3 (22. Februar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Genau das will ich dir damit sagen, spar dir die "Umrechnerei", schau mal, was bei Newegg eine XFX 5870 kostet und was bei Heise eine im "verfügbar ab Lager"-Bereich kostet
> heise online-Preisvergleich: XFX Radeon HD 5870 875M XXX, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (HD-587A-ZND9) lagernd / Deutschland
> 
> Na, jetzt kapiert?
> ...



Die HD 5870 gibt es aber schon für 345€.
Sie ist zwar nicht lieferbar, aber das hat damit ja nichts zu tun.
Wenn irgendwann mal genug Karten lieferbar wären, würden die Preise auch mal sinken anstatt zu steigen. Am Anfang kosteten sie nämlich, wie Dr. Kucho sagte, nur 320€.



> Die hohen Preise entstehen nicht durch Zoll oder Mwst. sondern durch die  gernige Verfügbarkeit. Es sind nur wenige HD 5870 im Umlauf, aber viele  Menschen wollen sie kaufen. Die Einzelhändler nutzen diese Sitaution zu  ihrem Vorteil aus.



Das wollte ich damit sagen !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

Also wenn das stimmen sollte..!

Wäre eine rissen ding von NV das sie es nicht schafen über ATi zu kommen troz der doch mehr als langen entwickungs zeeit des GD100ers.

Naja aber wie ich immer zu sagen pflegt Hinsetzen Tee trinken und abwarten !


P.s:

Ich hoffe das die GTX480/70 bald kommt da da endlich mal die HD5870 undHD5850 günstiger werden und ich sie mir kaufen kann.
Da ich denke das die GTX480 oder 470 wieder mal weit aus Teuer werden als die von AMD.
Und wenn sich das bewarheite mit denn nur 5% wird AMD denn Preis einfach senken und dann BAM...verkaufen die sich noch besser 

Egal wie es aus gehen wird AMD/ATi hat jetzt schon gewonnen 1


----------



## Aggro94 (22. Februar 2010)

mit den 5% kann gut hinkommen, da fermi extrem auf gpgpu abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Player007 (22. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn die 5 % schneller nicht stimmen (sage ich jetzt einfach mal so^^). Man sieht dafür deutlich das NV nicht mehr viel größere Chips entwerfen kann, weil diese fast nicht mehr zu produzieren sind. 
Daher muss sich NV schnell umschauen um kleinere Chips zu entwerfen 

Gruß


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Februar 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Laut SemiAccurate ist die kommende Nvidia Grafikkarte GTX480 in Spielen nur ca. 5% schneller als die ATI HD 5870!


 
NUR? die 5870 hat eh bereits megamäßig-leistung, die momentan so gut wie niemand wirklich benötigt!
allerdings dürfte diese information bez. mehrleistung, ist sie wirklich wahr, in anbetracht der kommenden einführungspreise für fermi nicht unwichtig sein...


----------



## Raskasar (22. Februar 2010)

Sollte es wahr sein, das NV nur 5% vor Ati liegt und dafür >400Euro kostet, dann verratet mir mal warum Ati überhaupt die Preise senken sollte? Sie sind dann schon günstiger bei fast gleicher Leistung. Dann sollten wir hoffen das Ati nicht noch die Preise anhebt ^^. 
Preissenkungen können nur dann passieren, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu gross ist.

Ich warte einfach ab und schaue was passiert und zwischenzeitlich Spiele ich mit meiner alten 88GTX ^^. Ich habe keinen Favorieten, hauptsache p/l stimmt


----------



## zcei (22. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es vielleicht doch ziemlich schnell. Es sind erste Karten gelistet, inkl. Preise:
> SabrePC.com GTX 470
> SabrePC.com GTX 480
> Dürfte alles noch ohne Gewähr sein. Wenn's aber stimmt und 1:1 umgerechnet wird.... fast 700€ für ne GTX 480  ups...



Darüber seid ihr ja alle am diskutieren. Wenn man sich aber mal hier nen Umrechner schnappt: Währungsrechner & Wechselkurse - Yahoo! Finanzen
hatten wohl die recht, die auf 499€ tippten  

Ich erinnere mich an den 2. Tag nach dem HD5870 Release: 308,99€

Das entsteht alles nur durch die Verfügbarkeit. Deswegen denke ich mal dass NV's Karten weitaus teurer seien werden, wenn TSMC immernoch nicht eine Verfügbarkeit garantieren kann.
Dann sind halt beide teuer  Ich warte einfach mal auf das Update heute abend auf Facebook und für mich ists eig eh schon geritzt, dass es ne 5870 wird  Aber eine releaste Fermi wäre trotzdem was feines.


----------



## Sularko (22. Februar 2010)

Ich sage nur, abwarten. 5% klingen doch sehr unlogisch.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Darüber seid ihr ja alle am diskutieren. Wenn man sich aber mal hier nen Umrechner schnappt: Währungsrechner & Wechselkurse - Yahoo! Finanzen
> hatten wohl die recht, die auf 499€ tippten


 Erfahrungsgemäß wird aber bei Hardware nicht der Dollar zum Euro in dem jeweiligen Wechselkurs umgerechnet, sondern eher 1:1.
Seht euch einfach mal die Iphone/IPod Preise an, die sind sowohl in  $ als auch in € nahezu identisch.

MfG


----------



## Gadteman (22. Februar 2010)

Raskasar schrieb:


> Sollte es wahr sein, das NV nur 5% vor Ati liegt und dafür >400Euro kostet, dann verratet mir mal warum Ati überhaupt die Preise senken sollte? Sie sind dann schon günstiger bei fast gleicher Leistung. Dann sollten wir hoffen das Ati nicht noch die Preise anhebt ^^.
> Preissenkungen können nur dann passieren, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu gross ist.
> 
> Ich warte einfach ab und schaue was passiert und zwischenzeitlich Spiele ich mit meiner alten 88GTX ^^. Ich habe keinen Favorieten, hauptsache p/l stimmt



Die Preise richten sich halt nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Vorm letzten Jahreswechsel wollt ich mir seit langem wieder ne ATI ins System setzten, Lieferzeiten im Wochenbereich schreckten mich allerdings ab, daher doch wieder ne (zugegeben etwas kleinere) NV.
Wie die endgültigen Leistungsdaten der Fermikarten aussehen, lasse ich mich einfach mal überraschen. Zumal ich mit dem kleinsten i7 keine Graka gebrauchen kann, die genauso teuer ist wie alle Basiskomponenten im Rechenknecht.
Für mich ist die neuste Generation irrelevant, da ich eher warte das meine jetzige Graka günstiger wird für evtl. SLI.... 
Die Kühlung mit Referenzdesign muss nicht immer die optimalste sein (Sorry bei NV selten) daher mal schauen was andere Hersteller für Wärmekiller montieren.
Harren wir der Dinge/Werte die da kommen mögen...


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, abwarten. 5% klingen doch sehr unlogisch.


Find ich nicht, wenn man bedenkt das die Fermikarten primär als GPGPU im Profisegment entwickelt wurden und weniger auf hohe Spieleperformance.

MfG


----------



## Rangerspeed (22. Februar 2010)

Abwarten und Tee oder auch (Kaffee) trinken, wie ihr wollt! Erst wenn die Fermis bei PCGH eintreffen und getestet worden sind haben wir klarheit Ich gebe auf alle diese Spekulationen nichts bis erste Tests vorliegen! Meinen Rechner rüste ich 1-2 mal im Jahr auf, seit Jahren schon und alles mit PCGH Empfehlungen denn damit bin ich immer bestens gefahren Freue mich auf die Fermi, wenn sie aber zu laut und zu heiß werden sollte werde ich erstmals seit Jahren auf eine ATI (5890) umsteigen! Zur Zeit laufen bei mir noch 2 GTX280 OC im SLI Betrieb ohne Probleme! AMD macht auch einen guten Job


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> dann kauf schon mal einen. bis jetzt war charlie der einzige, der acuh nur annähernd das vorausgesagt hat, was eingetroffen ist, während hier allesamt das nvidia-lied angestimmt haben. charlie sagte bereits im letzten sommer voraus, dass fermi definitiv nicht in 2009 kommt, sondern in q2 2010 und hat auch von anfang an auf die probleme der chip-größe und von tsmc hingewiesen. hut ab, auch wenn er machmal etwas neutraler schreiben könnte.



Geeeeeeenau. Machen wir gleich zwei Besen draus: Den zweiten verspeise ich gleich jetzt, wenn du mir glaubhaft und fundiert erklären kannst, wie eine Grafikkarte mit 512 Shader und einer komplett neuen Architektur nur "5" Prozent schneller werden kann als eine HD5870 - das geht nämlich schon mal gar nicht, da ATI ihre 1600 Shader nämlich einfach nicht ausgelastet kriegt - war schon immer das Problem der Radeon HD-Karten. Da müssten die Treiber schon gewaltig mies sein, dass die GTX480 nicht mehr schafft.


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

OMG Leute, anstatt ihr euch hier ein Battle liefert, wartet doch einfach bis 17.00Uhr. Sollte danach nichts neues an fundierten Infos kommen, könnt ihr euch immer noch die Köpfe einschlagen und aufregen. Zumindest mache ich das so, denn ich will später nichts dementieren müssen^^  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## kuer (22. Februar 2010)

delaSmo schrieb:


> Das Stimmt so nicht ^^ , 1/3 wird nur mit dem Profibereich umgesetzt , stand im Nividia Geschäftsbericht. Und da kann auch mal ein Preisrutsch durch Konkurrenz Böse ins Geld gehen.
> 
> Nvidia hat das stärkste Quartal seit dem ganz fiesen einbruch im letzten Quartal.Die sind auch nur in den Schwarzenzahlen gekommen wegen dem OEM herstellern. Die 2/3 bestehen aus dem Profigrafikkarten , Mainboard , so wie viele mobilen Varianten wie Handheld etc.
> 
> ...


 

AHHH Ja. 1/3 ist nur Profibereich und 2/3 bestehen aus Profigrafikkarten Mainboad und mobil. Fällt dir was auf  ändert aber nichts das NV seinen Gamerkarten nicht braucht. oder


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Februar 2010)

wie kann ne grafikarte im Idle 70 grad werden ,hatt er kein lüfter drin oder wie ?

eben mit den preisen hab ich ja recht .

Und ausserdem wer kann sich den für 500 euro mal so ne karte kaufen .

wenn das so bleibt dann wird Ati die preise nicht senken sondern eher erhöhen .

Kompliment an die Käufer die 5870/5850 gekauft haben für Schnäpchen preis ,wo die zum ersten mal rauskamen ,220 euro 5850/330 euro 5870 .


----------



## Jami (22. Februar 2010)

> The architecture is wrong, and that is unfixable. The physical design is broken, and that is not fixable in any time frame that matters. When you don't have anything to show, spin.


Völlig lachhaft, in der aktuellen PCGH steht genug über die Fermi-Architektur drin, um sagen zu können das SA hier wieder völligen Blödsinn schreibt -.- 
Ich stimme  TwoFace auf Seite 1 zu.


----------



## Sularko (22. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Find ich nicht, wenn man bedenkt das die Fermikarten primär als GPGPU im Profisegment entwickelt wurden und weniger auf hohe Spieleperformance.
> 
> MfG


  Das stimmt aber mit 3Miliarden Transistoren sollte doch noch mehr gehen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn das Gerücht stimmt, was man ja durchaus vermuten könnte, dann wird Nvidia aufjedenfall bei Gamern  machen....
Das wäre wirklich ein riesen Flop , soetwas traue ich Nvidia zwar nicht zu nach dem FX-ULTRA Flop aber man weis ja nie.....

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es vielleicht doch ziemlich schnell. Es sind erste Karten gelistet, inkl. Preise:
> SabrePC.com GTX 470
> SabrePC.com GTX 480
> Dürfte alles noch ohne Gewähr sein. Wenn's aber stimmt und 1:1 umgerechnet wird.... fast 700€ für ne GTX 480  ups...



sind wohl fakes, die karten kommen doch mir 384bit breiter speicheranbindung und 1,5 oder 3 gb, oder verwechsle ich jetzt was?


----------



## randfee (22. Februar 2010)

auch wenn so ein Gerücht sich erstmal nur als solches liest... die ganzen Leute die Nvidia verteidigen... nennt doch mal einen (!) vernünftigen Grund, warum Nvidia bislang noch keinen Benchmark gezeigt hat? Das hätte doch nur Positives zur Folge, wenn die wirklich so überragend würden, man könnte potentielle ATI Käufter zum Warten veranlassen, aber nein, nichts!

Irgendwas ist einfach faul bei denen, entweder sie sind marketingtechnisch jetzt total dumm geworden oder sie müssten lügen um es als gut darzustellen.... aber selbst das machen sie ja nicht... *strange*


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2010)

Viel gackern um nicht gelegte Eier. Einfach abwarten und sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## Timelezz (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn sich das bewahrheiten sollte dann wird Fermi ein Reinfall wie die GeForce FX. Hoffentlich ist es nur ein Plappermaul. 

70 % Lüfter um die Karte auf 70°C im idle zu halten ist fast unvorstellbar... 100 % Lüfter für 100°C unter Last?


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Geeeeeeenau. Machen wir gleich zwei Besen draus: Den zweiten verspeise ich gleich jetzt, wenn du mir glaubhaft und fundiert erklären kannst, wie eine Grafikkarte mit 512 Shader und einer komplett neuen Architektur nur "5" Prozent schneller werden kann als eine HD5870 - das geht nämlich schon mal gar nicht, da ATI ihre 1600 Shader nämlich einfach nicht ausgelastet kriegt - war schon immer das Problem der Radeon HD-Karten. Da müssten die Treiber schon gewaltig mies sein, dass die GTX480 nicht mehr schafft.



dann laß ihn die schlecken. man sollte nicht vergessen, dass ATI eine sehr gute strategie und einen richtig guten job gemacht hat mit der 5000er serie. das wird jeden tag deutlicher, an dem nvidia nichts zu bieten hat. und wenn man sich den fokus der nvidia-karten auschaut und wofür die zusätzlichen transistoren sind, dann kann man nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass fermi deutlich schneller werden wir als die 5870. aber warten wir einfach noch bis mai, dann frühestens kommen die karten in den handel (zitat jhh).


----------



## Rollora (22. Februar 2010)

Dymek schrieb:


> wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann wird das ein sehr gutes geschäftsjahr für ati/amd


das wird sich nicht viel ändern im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Jahren weil die Marktanteile sich nicht viel verändern werden WEIL Nvidia schon seit ewigkeiten das bessere Marketing hat und ATI noch nie was von den besseren Produkten hatte, sprich Marktanteile an sich riss...


----------



## Sam (22. Februar 2010)

Ich ordne das als Gerücht ein. Aber nicht ist unmöglich, auch Nvidia kann mal einen schwachen Jahrgang haben.
Ich hoffe mal das wir hier schnell aussagekräftige Benchmarks und Tests von PCGH kriegen.


----------



## Rollora (22. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Geeeeeeenau. Machen wir gleich zwei Besen draus: Den zweiten verspeise ich gleich jetzt, wenn du mir glaubhaft und fundiert erklären kannst, wie eine Grafikkarte mit 512 Shader und einer komplett neuen Architektur nur "5" Prozent schneller werden kann als eine HD5870 - das geht nämlich schon mal gar nicht, da ATI ihre 1600 Shader nämlich einfach nicht ausgelastet kriegt - war schon immer das Problem der Radeon HD-Karten. Da müssten die Treiber schon gewaltig mies sein, dass die GTX480 nicht mehr schafft.


man sollte nicht vergessen, dass auch Nvidia ihre Rechenheinheiten nur zu 45-50% auslasten kann 
ATI liegt hier gleichauf (allerdings natürlich bei deutlich höherer Rechenleistung und somit sind sie vorne), wobei Nvidia gerade mit dem Fermi hier Fortschritte machen möchte


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Karte wirklich nur so viel schneller sind. Lohnt es sich einfach nicht, vorallen bei denn Temps und dem Stromverbrauch. Aber ich denke nicht das es stimmt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> sind wohl fakes


Klar, ist alles drin. Solange Nvidia nicht endlich Infos über Preis, Release usw. rausbringt, ist ohnehin alles nur Spekulation.

Jetzt sind's noch etwas mehr als 2 Stunden bis zur "großen Ankündigung". Hoffentlich kommen endlich die erhofften Infos. Hinhaltetaktik gab's jetzt genug.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Februar 2010)

OK hab nicht alles hir gelesen, aber was ist in 2 Stunden.


----------



## Push (22. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> OK hab nicht alles hir gelesen, aber was ist in 2 Stunden.



NVIDIA GeForce (NVIDIAGeForce) on Twitter


----------



## Dommas (22. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Fermi gleich schnell wird.
Irgendwas müssen doch die ca. 1Mrd. Transistoren mehr leisten


----------



## caroliine<3 (22. Februar 2010)

> ARE YOU READY? Check back here on Monday morning at 9:00 a.m. PST for a major announcement!


siehe Twitter.
Was da jetzt kommt weiß hier niemand. Ich glaube auch nicht dran, dass irgendwas ausschlaggebendes genannt wird, aber mal sehen.


----------



## jaramund (22. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> OK hab nicht alles hir gelesen, aber was ist in 2 Stunden.



dann gibt es Infos von Nvidia auf deren Twitterseite


----------



## Raz3r (22. Februar 2010)

Und wie wir Nvidia kennen ist der Preis bestimmt teurer als die HD 5870.

Also ich bleib so wie sich das hier anhört erstmal bei AMD/ATI.


----------



## Push (22. Februar 2010)

übrigens wir hier sind MEZ , dH 18:00 und nicht 17:00 ( GMT )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

Man kann sie vorbestellen für irre 499€ ist doch was...^^

Eine HD5870 koste gerade mal 345€ und selbst die Teuerste koste da noch weniger(469€) !


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2010)

naja teuer aber ich glaube sie wird bis zu 50% schneller als die ati sein.


----------



## mastermc51 (22. Februar 2010)

Nur 5% schneller?

Meine GTX 285 ist ja nur 20-25% langsamer als eine 5870, das glaube ich nun beim besten Willen NICHT!

Damit wäre die neu von Nvidia ja nur 30-35 schneller als die "alte" GTX 285 !

Da sag ich nur "BLÖDSINN" !!!

(p.S. ich bin kein nVidia Fanboy!)


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. Februar 2010)

nVidia macht ihre Highend karten schon immer so teuer. was kosten dann erst EVGA-karten die nochmal teurer sind?! 
naja auf Gerüchte setze ich nicht so viel. abwarten....
50% schneller ist schon wieder übertrieben.

Lg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Man kann sie vorbestellen für irre 499€ ist doch was...^^
> 
> Eine HD5870 koste gerade mal 345€ und selbst die Teuerste koste da noch weniger(469€) !



obwohl das angebot meiner meinung nach definitiv keine glaubwürdigkeit hat..
es sei denn man hatt das Speicherinterface beschnitten...

ansonsten wären nämlich nur 1,5 GB, 3 GB und 6 Gb möglich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

50% xD

Und eine X-box hat keine Ladezeiten ^^

Ich finde einfach egal wie viel schneller die GF100er auch werden.

AMD/ATi hat jetzt schon das Dx11 wettrennen gewonnen und zwar zu recht.

A: Sehr schnelle Karten
B: Seher gute Oc Eigenschaften (bis zu 5770 VSoftmod möglich)
C: Stromverbrauch in 2D wie 3D
D: Eyefinity
E: SSAA 
usw

Und das alles für eine Preis der wie ich finde mehr als Oki und da kann keine GF100 mit halten!


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, das (die ATI-Fanboys von) SemiAccurate recht haben...

Was wird wohl schneller sein?

Eine vollkommen veraltete (aber bewährte) Architektur, bei der die Recheneinheiten verdoppelt wurden und ein paar neue Features hinzugefügt wird, sodass die ca. 30% vor der alten Architektur des anderen Herstellers liegen, 

oder

eine vollkommen überarbeitete Architektur bei der nicht nur die Recheneinheiten verdoppelt (und mehr) wurden, sondern auch noch komplett neu designed wurde um so (laut Hersteller) 60% vor der neuen Architektur des anderen Herstellers ist...

Ich denke mal, der P/L Sieger steht fest, da bei nV die Herstellungskosten duch den ~500mm² Chip enorm sind, aber die Leistung, zumindest bei sehr hohen Auflösungen durch das erheblich größere SI bei nV höher ausfallen wird...

Offiziell (bzw. unabhängig) ist (noch) garnichts, darum würde ich auch nicht einfach die "News" von anderen Seiten hier rein schreiben, wenn man eigentlich wissen müsste, das die sehr parteiisch sind...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe setzten Tee trinken und abwarten und das besste hoffen.

P.s.: Ich selbe bin keine ATi fan Boy würde mir aber Trozdem wünschen das die NB nur bei 5% wären.
Da ich ATi einfach wieder einen Erfolg wünsche !


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2010)

Es ist sinnlos da drüber zu dikutieren. Eine Seite behauptet nur 5%. Ok, ist in Ordnung. Meine Meinung ist halt das es ein knappes Renn wird. 

Aber wirklich sicher sein, kann man sich erst wenn die Karte auf dem Markt ist und die getestet wurde. Vorher sind doch solche Spekulationen völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Argead (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum eine neue Architektur automatisch besser sein muss.
Sie kann ja auch ein Flop sein, und ich vermute wirklich stark das das hier der Fall ist.

Ich glaube eher das die Architektur erst in einer Neuauflage in Form von 5xxern erfolgreich wird, da ich doch vermute, dass es zurzeit größere Probleme gibt.

Ich gebe der 480 maximal 10% mehr Leistung als der 5870, bei größerem Stromverbrauch. Aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. Februar 2010)

Woher wollen die das überhaupt wissen? Ich kann auch behaupten, dass NV 4,958621% schneller ist und 3Watt mehr verbraucht.

Alles schwachsinn. 
Hoffentlich sinken die Ati-Preise 
lg


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2010)

@tm075 und Rollora: Guckt euch doch mal die HD5870 an. Das ist eine Grafikkarte, die theoretisch 100% schneller als eine HD4890 sein sollte. Ist sie aber nicht - da hat es Nvidia mit einer neuen Architektur leichter, zumal es verdammt schwierig ist, diese 5D-Shader richtig auszunutzen. Schon mal 2 Gründe, wieso eine GTX480 sich auf gar keinen Fall vor einer HD5870 zu verstecken braucht.


----------



## type_o (22. Februar 2010)

I denk die wissen was sie machen. So lange ne genug 2.. Karten verkauft sin, wird Nvidea noch warten. Sry, is so, der Markt bestimmt die Preise!!! Und kennen wir das ne, langes Warten, dann komm de Karten! Und das zu nem Preis, wo jeder zu ATI geht. Naja, wenn de Leistung stimmt, dann bleib i bei Nvidea. I kauf mir aber ''NUR'' ne 260 Karte, die dürfte im Preis dann fallen  ! Und abwarten, is dann weiter angesagt!


----------



## TAZ (22. Februar 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Eine vollkommen veraltete (aber bewährte) Architektur, bei der die Recheneinheiten verdoppelt wurden und ein paar neue Features hinzugefügt wird, sodass die ca. 30% vor der alten Architektur des anderen Herstellers liegen,
> 
> oder
> 
> eine vollkommen überarbeitete Architektur bei der nicht nur die Recheneinheiten verdoppelt (und mehr) wurden, sondern auch noch komplett neu designed wurde um so (laut Hersteller) 60% vor der neuen Architektur des anderen Herstellers ist...



Naja du vergisst aber eines...
Niemand kann im vornherein sagen wie gut eine neue Architektur dann tatsächlich performt.
Du implizierst ja automatisch dass die neue Architektur besser ist und genau das ist der Punkt, es weiß ja keiner! Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache das Fermi so spät auf den Markt kommt, kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Architektur eben nicht so gut performt wie am Anfang gedacht und/oder dass es grobe Schnitzer im Design gibt. Oder wieso ist nVidia schon bei der 3. Chiprevision? Doch nicht aus Spass und weil sie gleich zu Anfang das maximal mögliche aus dem Chip holen wollen. Das nimmt ihnen doch jede Möglichkeit nochmal Modelle mit leicht gehobenen Taktraten anzubieten. 

Wenn nVidia solange ATI das Feld überlässt kannst du ja davon ausgehen dass die Kacke am dampfen ist und das der Chip bis zur letzten Revision (sprich A2) eben nicht konkurrenzfähig ist und/oder schlecht bzw. schwierig zu fertigen...sonst wäre er ja schon in der Massenfertigung und es gäbe einen Releasetermin.
Aber vllt. haben sie es ja auch mit der Revison A3 geschafft...wünschenswert ist es auf jeden Fall in Anbetracht der gegenwärtigen Marktsituation. Und finale Treiber gibt es ja auch noch nicht, so dass jetzt keine Aussage getroffen werden kann.


Da muss man auch kein Fanboy oder sonstewas sein um zu diesem Schluss zu kommen


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

mastermc51 schrieb:


> Nur 5% schneller?
> 
> Meine GTX 285 ist ja nur 20-25% langsamer als eine 5870, das glaube ich nun beim besten Willen NICHT!
> 
> ...



lol, eine gtx285 ist, natürlich nur bei relevanten qualitätseinstellungen und auflösungen, schon 15 bis 25% hinter einer 5850. aber sicherlich spielst du q3 mit 350 fps....


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (22. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @tm075 und Rollora: Guckt euch doch mal die HD5870 an. Das ist eine Grafikkarte, die theoretisch 100% schneller als eine HD4890 sein sollte. Ist sie aber nicht - da hat es Nvidia mit einer neuen Architektur leichter, zumal es verdammt schwierig ist, diese 5D-Shader richtig auszunutzen. Schon mal 2 Gründe, wieso eine GTX480 sich auf gar keinen Fall vor einer HD5870 zu verstecken braucht.



Hat jemals irgendjemand gesagt das die HD 5870 100 % schneller sein wird als die HD 4890 ? Das hat nicht mal AMD getan, die reisen den Mund nicht ganz so weit auf wie Nvidia 

Die HD 5870 ist deutlich schneller als eine HD 4890, braucht DEUTLICH weniger Strom, ist nicht mal halb so laut und bietet einen Haufen neue Features. Und mit 360 Euro für eine Lieferbare Karte ist sie auch bezahlbar. Was zum Teufel gibts also an der HD 5870 auszusetzen ? 

Offenbar hat es Nvidia mit der neuen Architektur eben nicht leichter. Wären die Karten wirklich so gut wie alle Nvidia Fanboys hier im Forum immer behaupten dann wären die Karten doch schon lange draußen oder nicht ? 

Sind sie aber nicht . Das bedeutet entweder Nvidia hat Probleme mit den Karten (und der ja so hoch gepriesenen neuen Architektur) oder die HD 5870 war Performance mäßig zu hoch für den "alten" Fermi weswegen Nvidia jetzt an der Taktschraube (oder sonstigen Performance Schrauben ) drehen muss um über die HD 5870 zu kommen. 

Aber auch das wie das alles hier reine Spekulation. Ich warte bis die Karte rauskommt (wenn sie denn mal kommt) und schau sie mir dann an und gebe DANN ein Urteil ab. 

Über ungelegte Eier kann man nicht reden !


----------



## Wendigo (22. Februar 2010)

Ich verlasse mich einfach mal darauf was PCGH rausbekommt. Auf eine derartige Vermutung kann man keine Diskussion stützen.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Ich blick langsamm nicht mehr durch. Erst les ich in nem Thread Fermi 40 % Schneller und jetzt nur 5 % Schneller !? Was ist jetzt richtig und was ist falsch ? Wie ich es hasse wenn immer diese halb-schwulen gerüchte in die welt gesetzt werden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Naja du vergisst aber eines...
> Niemand kann im vornherein sagen wie gut eine neue Architektur dann tatsächlich performt.
> Du implizierst ja automatisch dass die neue Architektur besser ist und genau das ist der Punkt, es weiß ja keiner! Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache das Fermi so spät auf den Markt kommt, kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Architektur eben nicht so gut performt wie am Anfang gedacht und/oder dass es grobe Schnitzer im Design gibt. Oder wieso ist nVidia schon bei der 3. Chiprevision? Doch nicht aus Spass und weil sie gleich zu Anfang das maximal mögliche aus dem Chip holen wollen. Das nimmt ihnen doch jede Möglichkeit nochmal Modelle mit leicht gehobenen Taktraten anzubieten.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu 100,00% zu !


----------



## Rotax (22. Februar 2010)

Jeder der sich ein bisschen auskennt merkt dass es große Probleme mit dem Fermi gibt und dass sich dies auch im finalen Produkt niederschlagen wird.

Wenn er so viel besser als die aktuelle Cypress-Generation wäre hätten die Großmäuler bei nvidia doch schon viel mehr gezeigt.

Wer aktuell eine gute Grafikkarte haben will greift zur HD5850 oder 5870.

nvidia haben sich bei mir schon lange disqualifiziert, immer das groß das Maul aufgerissen gegenüber AMD und Sachen wie DirectX11 schlecht geredet, weil sie es nicht gebacken kriegen, dann der PR-Gag ohne Niveau die Tage von dem nvidia Manager im Flugzeug, von sowas lässt sich doch nur ein Hauptschüler blenden. Auch die ständige nvidia Werbung bei fast alles Spielen ändert da nichts, von der lassen sich offensichtlich auch viele blenden.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich blick langsamm nicht mehr durch. Erst les ich in nem Thread Fermi 40 % Schneller und jetzt nur 5 % Schneller !? Was ist jetzt richtig und was ist falsch ? Wie ich es hasse wenn immer diese halb-schwulen gerüchte in die welt gesetzt werden.



Vermutlich stimmt beides. Nvidia und ATi hatten beide immer ihre Vorzeigespiele.

Aber eines hört sich nach ziemlichen Bullshit an: 
70°C mit 70% Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle. Das wäre die reinste Fehlkonstruktion und dürfte nie den Markt erreichen. Vielleicht hat Charly einfach über ein 70°F hinweggelesen. In den USA ist Fahrenheit gebräuchlicher als Celsius. 70° Fahrenheit entsprächen 21° Celsius und das hört sich für mich nach einem realistischem Wert an.

Aber schon erstaunlich, dass Nvidia den Markt für High-End Grafiklösungen ein halbes Jahr der Konkurrenz überlässt. Geplant war das sicher nicht und irgendwas muss mächtig schief gelaufen sein mit dem neuem Chip...


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

NV hat bisher immer bis kurz vor Schluss dicht gehalten.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

So jetzt ist schon 17:40...wo beleiben die News ?


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, aber dass es nur 5% sind ist aber sehr unwarscheinlich...
1. Dann hätte nVidia den GT200(b) nur etwas überarbeiten und erweitern müssen, um wieder die Leistung zu haben, die Fermi angeblich hat
2. Das beste was wir machen können ist warten... aber seit doch mal ehrlich...

Es wird behauptet, dass im Idle 70°C bei 70% Lüfterdrehzajl im erreicht werden...
Bei den GTX2xx werden 70°C bei 70% Drehzahl höchstens unter Last, sprich ~200Watt Wärmeenergie, erreicht. 
So viel Hitze kann man mit bestem Willen nicht im Idle erreichen, auch nicht mit einem Chip, der sogar etwas kleiner sein soll (laut PCGH) als der GT200 (non-b)...
Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass SemiAccurate totalen Mist redet, weil wenn die schon über den Verbrauch so einen unglaubwürdigen Kram reden, dann werd' ich sicher nicht noch das ebenfalls unglaubwürdige 5% gerede glauben.

Und wenn es doch so seien sollte, dann habe ich schon einen Notfallplan:
da ich ja ein (sch***) SLi-Board habe kaufe ich mir einfach dann eine zweite GTX260

€dit: wärend ich geschrieben habe, schon 3 (€dit²: sogar 5) neue Posts und einer, wo ebenfalls das Wärmegerücht als unreal gehalten wird


----------



## Push (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So jetzt ist schon 17:40...wo beleiben die News ?



WIR Leben HIER in der Zeitzone MEZ , sprich 09:00 PST bedeutet für uns 18:00 !
GMT wäre 17:00


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Das was in den Laboren dort gewaltig schief ging glaub ich auch... Hoffe es aber nicht. Weil sonst habe ich 2 monate umsonst gewartet -.-

EDIT: wieso schreibt man das dann nicht gleich hier rein ?!


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So jetzt ist schon 17:40...wo beleiben die News ?



Bei der News muss es sich nicht zwangsfäufig um eine handeln, die GF100 zum Thema hat.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Egal hauptsache ein lebenszeichen....Das wäre schon schön genug.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> So jetzt ist schon 17:40...wo beleiben die News ?





Warte mal noch ein bis zwei Stunden oder Tage ^^

(PCGH Jung nicht böse nehmen)


----------



## kennedy46 (22. Februar 2010)

Alle warten warten warten.............

Dann kommt ein Livestream der die erste Karte zeigt sie wird in betrieb genommen und dann..................................
.......................Puff zerfällt sie zu Staub, Video Ende!

HAHA Spass muss sein
Ne aber jetzt wurd ich hier auch angesteckt von der Spannung obwohls mir total egal ist was da rauskommt, zum Release hab ich mir noch nie ne Karte gekauft.




> Und wenn es doch so seien sollte, dann habe ich schon einen Notfallplan:
> da ich ja ein (sch***) SLi-Board habe kaufe ich mir einfach dann eine zweite GTX260


 
Ich hab zwei GTX 260. Naja gibt tolleres im Leben


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, auf jeden Fall baut Nvidia ihr Rebrand-Geschäft weiter aus : Link

Ob es sich hierbei um die phänomenale Ankündigung handelt  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## TAZ (22. Februar 2010)

PAX EAST 2010

Da habt ihr eure nVidia-news/super große Ankündigung...

Also am Freitag dem 26.3 wird sie dann groß vorgestellt...
Es werden geringe Mengen zu verkaufen sein, natürlich wird man sie testen können (in 3D) und GeForce LAN mir Bad Company 2...


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> PAX EAST 2010
> 
> Da habt ihr eure nvidia news...



 mehr fällt mir momentan ned ein, sry.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Februar 2010)

Naja sind ja nur Gerüchte. Allerdings muss selbst der treuste Nvidia Fanboy eingestehen, dass Semiaccurate oftmals richtig lag mit den Behauptungen. Daher besteht schon eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieses Gerücht wieder den Tatsachen entspricht. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die ATI-Karten rein von der Vernunft her die besseren Karten sind. Selbst wenn der Fermi 20% schneller wäre, bekäme man die Radeon 30% günstiger. Und im Fall von 5% Leistungsplus gegenüber der Radeon wäre es sogar noch extremer. Nvidia hat einen großen Chip entwickelt, den man teuer verkaufen muss, damit man Gewinn erzielt. Dazu muss der Chip aber deutlich schneller sein als die Konkurenz.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

Geile Info. 
Die Ankündigung hat also nur die nächste Ankündigung für Ende März angekündigt. 
Keine Preise, keine Release-Termin,...


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

kennedy46 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei GTX 260. Naja gibt tolleres im Leben



Ich weiß, ich hab' das auch nicht Erst gemeint...
EineGTX260 is mir schon schnell genug, und eigentlich würde ich sie auch trotz Fermi behalten wollen, aber ich habe meinem Cousin die schon reserviert, weil er sich(bzw. ich soll ihm) auch nen PC basteln will...
Naja... GTA IV mit ENB Series ist selbst bei nem Q6700 GPU limitierend.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, auf jeden Fall baut Nvidia ihr Rebrand-Geschäft weiter aus : Link
> 
> Ob es sich hierbei um die phänomenale Ankündigung handelt  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



sie machen das, was sie am besten können - umlabeln!




M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Geile Info.
> Die Ankündigung hat also nur die nächste Ankündigung für Ende März angekündigt.
> Keine Preise, keine Release-Termin,...



wenn es dabei bleibt, ist es einfach nur peinlich.



TAZ schrieb:


> PAX EAST 2010
> 
> Da habt ihr eure nVidia-news/super große Ankündigung...
> 
> ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Hat das Charlie nicht auch geschrieben?!!!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

Noch mehr Karten umgelabelt, die auf Fermi wartenden Kunden einen weiteren Monat hingehalten,... Also ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag für Nvidia.


----------



## kennedy46 (22. Februar 2010)

Könnte n gutes Geschäftsjahr für Ati werden!


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Februar 2010)

könnt besser hätte es garnicht anfangen können


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Das ist also das worauf ich gewartete habe ???? Wollen die mich eigentlich verarschen ??? Was denken die sich eigentlich ?? Hallo ? Wie bescheuert ist Nvidia überhaupt ?? Ich glaub ich bekomm nen Vogel.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ?
> Sagte ich, dass ein konkretes Datum o.Ä. vorhanden sein ? - Nein.
> Oder denkst du, dass nVidia sie garnicht mehr hergibt?


Du sagtes doch was heute Abend so passiert, da dachte ich heute Abend wäre was besonderes^^


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2010)

Ich halte die 5% für ein Gerücht...da werden schon noch ein paar Prozent draufkommen, ganz sicher.


----------



## jaramund (22. Februar 2010)

das "enthüllt" klingt irgendwie nach der Fake-Fermie die letztes Jahr in die Kameras gehalten wurde


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Geile Info.
> Die Ankündigung hat also nur die nächste Ankündigung für Ende März angekündigt.
> Keine Preise, keine Release-Termin,...



Viel mehr hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Viel mehr hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet.


 
Ja...Ich glaube langsamm das Die Fermi mit nem extra spiel rauskommt. So wie ATI mit Dirt 2 und Nvidia mit Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Oneill (22. Februar 2010)

ich hab die Schnauze voll vom Fake Me. Ich kauf mir zwei 5870 Vampor X. Scheiß auf NV, ich bin gelinde gesagt sauer, so verarscht zu werden von denen. Verschiebung umd Verschiebung, da bekomm ich das große Kotzen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja...Ich glaube langsamm das Die Fermi mit nem extra spiel rauskommt. So wie ATI mit Dirt 2...



Naja streng genommen kam die Karte ja vor dem Game raus. Vielleicht sollte sich NV mal was von selbiger Strategie abschneiden


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2010)

Stimme ich zu. Beste start für ATI in diesem Jahr. Gute Karte, gute Preise. 

Gönn ich denen auf jeden Fall den ihrgendwann wird es mal wieder anders rum sein. 

Wenn NV es aber bis dahin dann immer noch nicht schafft die Karten zu Releasen dann ist das langsam echt peinlich und man sollte sich große sorgen machen.


----------



## kennedy46 (22. Februar 2010)

> ich hab die Schnauze voll vom Fake Me. Ich kauf mir zwei 5870 Vampor X. Scheiß auf NV, ich bin gelinde gesagt sauer, so verarscht zu werden von denen. Verschiebung umd Verschiebung, da bekomm ich das große Kotzen.


 
Jetzt tut doch bitte nicht so als wäre sie heute Released worden.
Ich denke jeder weiss das die Karte realistisch erst so um den Mai raus kommen wird.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Februar 2010)

> -    Test drive our highly-anticipated, next-generation  GPU…you may even
> be able to buy one before anyone else



              wehe da wird kein testexemplat gekauft 
und dann müssen wir auf die treiber warten.... 



> -    Preview the coolest new PCs and gadgets, including  the revolutionary
> Tegra-powered mobile devices



ich warte ehrlich gesagt schon seit jahren auf ein markreifes exemplar..



> -    Compete to win prizes – it’ll definitely be better  than anything you
> take home from Spring Break


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Hat das Charlie nicht auch geschrieben?!!!





Hugo78 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist noch nicht mal das Releasedatum gesichert.
> Optimisten reden von ende Januar, Realisten von event. anfang März und  FanATIker von 2012, gleich nach dem Weltuntergang.



[scherz]Charlie hat bei mir anfang Dezember abgeschrieben.  [/scherz]

Ernsthaft, jeder Mensch der noch des halbwegs logischen Denkens mächtig ist, wird aktuell nicht überrascht, vom Releaseverhalten seitens NV.

Charlie streut in seine News solch offensichtliches Bla, Bla ein und seine Anhängerschaft schreit dann reflexartig "Hat das hat Charlie nicht gesagt?!".
Und neben so offensichtlichen Kram, drückt er dann noch seine Hirngespinste und Wunschvorstellungen in die Köpfe seiner willfähigen Meute.

Ich versteh ja das die letzten Jahre hart waren und NVs Rebranding ist zum kotzen, aber man sollte sich nicht zur Sockenpuppe von einer Person machen, 
die nicht mal so viel Eier hat, ne Quelle für ihre Vermutungen zunennen.


----------



## Namaker (22. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> sind wohl fakes, die karten kommen doch mir 384bit breiter speicheranbindung und 1,5 oder 3 gb, oder verwechsle ich jetzt was?


Du verwechselst nichts, die GTX480 kommt mit 384bit und 1.536/3.072MiB, die GTX470 mit 320bit und 1.280/2.560MiB 
Ein Produkt auf die Webseite zu stellen, ohne sich darüber zu informieren, finde ich *etwas *peinlich


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

kennedy46 schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder weiss das die Karte realistisch erst so um den Mai raus kommen wird.



Das haben wir auch im September, Dezember, Januar und jetzt Februar gesagt  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## kennedy46 (22. Februar 2010)

Meinste das ding ist son Flop?
Naja ich würd sie mir eh nicht kaufen denn der neue scheiss hat doch eh immer macken oder irgendwas passt noch nicht.
Dann sechs Monate später stellt sich herraus das Bla Bla Bla noch nicht richtig war also wird n update rausgebracht.Und der frühe Käufer beisst sich in den Arsch.
Ich warte dann mal aktuelle Messungen ab was wie welche Karte da so an Leistung hinknallt.
Fanboy gelaber etc etc kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Februar 2010)

das heißt ja wohl wir werden kein exemplar auf der cebit sehen oder?


----------



## Oneill (22. Februar 2010)

Ich warte seit Dezember, hatte mich dann mit April abgefunden, jetzt kommt sie wer weiß wann.
Die Aussage das sich das warten lohnen würde bringt mich im Nachhinein einfach zu Weißglut. Ich kenn nur eine Sache die so oft verschoben wurde. Der Duke.

Es geht mir nicht mal so viel um die Leistung, sondern einfach um diese "Marketingverasche", die sogar mich als BWL/WI Student staunen läst über so viel Dreistigkeit.


----------



## strider11f (22. Februar 2010)

ROFL, was für eine "große News". Na ja, mehr kann man bei NV auch nicht mehr erwarten. Am 26.3
wird dann eine relabelte 280GTX als 480GTX vorgestellt.   Hätte TSMC nicht irgendwann bestätigt das sie die Vorserien gefertigt haben könnte man glauben die GTX4.. Serie ist eine reine Ente. Meine nächste GraKa kommt von ATI.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2010)

Ich warte wirklich die offiziellen Testergebnise aus.

Die ganzen Spekulationen um schei? Fermi nerven schon total...das zieht sich jetzt schon seid Monaten hin.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2010)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Hat jemals irgendjemand gesagt das die HD 5870 100 % schneller sein wird als die HD 4890 ? Das hat nicht mal AMD getan, die reisen den Mund nicht ganz so weit auf wie Nvidia
> 
> Die HD 5870 ist deutlich schneller als eine HD 4890, braucht DEUTLICH weniger Strom, ist nicht mal halb so laut und bietet einen Haufen neue Features. Und mit 360 Euro für eine Lieferbare Karte ist sie auch bezahlbar. Was zum Teufel gibts also an der HD 5870 auszusetzen ?
> 
> ...



Nööö, gar nicht wie war das noch gleich mit "Sie werden ihren Augen nicht trauen" oder so ähnlich? Die HD5800 ist zwar bei weitem nicht schlecht, die Kinnlade hat sie aber auch nicht nach unten gerissen, wenn man sich mal die Rohdaten anguckt. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Nvidia mit dem Fermi weniger Fertigungsprobleme hat, sondern weniger Probleme damit, sich evtl. deutlicher von der Vorgängergeneration abzusetzen - und 5% Aufschlag zur HD5870 ist schon verdammt wenig.


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2010)

Mir ists egal,ich werde eh wohl eher gegen Ende diesen Jahres erst wieder unter den PC Gamern sein.Bis dahin hoffe ich auf einen harten Preiskampf der Titanen. Ich als Kunde würde mich freuen wenn es zu Preissenkungen kommt weil der eine seine Karten verramschen muß weil sie es nicht bringen...


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja...Ich glaube langsamm das Die Fermi mit nem extra spiel rauskommt. So wie ATI mit Dirt 2 und Nvidia mit Duke Nukem Forever.


Fermi kommt mit DX12


----------



## Gnome (22. Februar 2010)

SemiAccurate sind, was falschen Gerüchten angeht, immer aufm Holzweg. Charlie ist doch der bekannte Nvidia hasser, der ATI in den Himmel hebt. Ich glaub dem kein Wort, wenn ich ehrlich bin . Ich denke die Fermi's werden schon an die 15% mehr Leistung haben. Oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Fermi kommt mit DX12



Und mit Duke Nukem Forever als Bonus Game


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

ob man nun unbedingt diese "genauen" zahlen glauben darf sei mal dahingestellt, aber selbst in sagen und legenden steckt ein körnchen wahrheit. und das aktuelle verhalten von NV ist zumindest auf den ersten blick doch argh merkwürdig und lässt solche artikel wieder sehr viel glaubwürdiger erscheinen.

hier kämpfen scheinbar grade die ati fanboys mit dem inhalt "SA hats doch alles genau gewusst" gegen die ungläubigen nv-fanboys mit deren inhalt ala "nv, man das is nv. die können einfach keine ente bauen, lies doch mal: N-V! mann." ^^

keiner is unfehlbar und gerade bei nem komplett neuen design kann soviel schief gehn. da hatte es ati deutlich einfacher mit der 5000er reihe. da wirds wohl dann bei der 6000 das selbe risiko und wagnis werden, da hat dann aber nv eventuell ihr neues design aus den kinderkranheiten gezogen und kann eine schöne saubere 5xx lösung anbieten, während ati dann vllt derbe probs mim neuen design bekommt. oder ati landet da auch nen guten start ^^

wer weis wer weis... totgeglaubte leben länger. und egal wie die fermis werden, ein wegfall vom gamer markt (muss ja nichma nv putt gehn ^^) wäre nich gut.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Und mit Duke Nukem Forever als Bonus Game


Mhh könnte knapp werden für den Duke, es pünktlich für DX12 zu schafen


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Und mit Duke Nukem Forever als Bonus Game





Dann kauf ich mir wieder eine Nvidia Karte, der DUKE is back


----------



## Killerluki (22. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, Fermi ist sehr schöne Grafikkarte auf dem Welt...


aber, Fermi ist leider so SCHLECHT, weil Wahnsinn-Wattfresser!

499,- ist mau...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Februar 2010)

Fassen wir das doch mal zusammen:

Der Fermi ist ungefähr 550mm² groß und wird im 40nm Prozess gefertigt. Er hat über 3 Milliarden Transistoren und eine komplexe Architetkur. Dass TSMC Probleme mit der Fertigung hat, weis inzwischen wohl jeder. Allein von den Daten her klingt es logisch, dass der Fermi nicht leicht zu fertigen sein dürfte. Es hieß auch, dass für die Tesla-Karten nur 448 Cuda Cores zur Verfügung stehen würden, um die 225 Watt einhalten zu können. Es hieß der Chip würde im 2D Modus 70° C warm werden, bei 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Klingt auch plausibel bei einem so riesigen Chip. 
Und jetzt das Gerücht, der Fermi wäre nur 5% schneller als die HD 5870. Könnte ja sein, dass es tatsächlich so ist. Wenn man überlegt, dürfte ein solcher Chip mit geringer Ausbeute in der Fertigung sehr teuer werden. Nvidia müsste die GTX 480 für 600€ verkaufen und würde kaum Gewinn damit machen, wenn es wirklich so schlecht um die Ausbeute steht. Nicht mal die Taktraten sollen eingehalten werden. Daher auch der geringe Performancevorsprung. Mit höheren Taktraten würde der Chip dann vermutlich nicht mehr vernünftig zu kühlen sein. 

Der Fermi muss 400 - 450€ kosten, mindestens 10-30% schneller als die HD 5870, genauso leise und sparsam sein, damit er ein konkurenzfähiges Produkt wird. Wird er nur 5% schneller und 500 - 600€ teuer, verkauft Nvidia nur ein paar Exemplare an Enthusiasten. 

Nvidia weis jedenfalls, dass der Chip schnell sein muss, damit sich der Mehrpreis für den Kunden lohnt. 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass Nvidia und TSMC die Probleme in den Griff bekommen und endlich einen Releasetermin bekannt geben. Es wird endlich zeit für Fakten seitens Nvidia.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Fermi mit Duke Nukem For(n)ever? Cool, dann sind's ja nur noch so ca. 10 Jahre

Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn die Ende März vorgestellt werden, dann sind dann auch spätestens Mitte April welche lieferbar. Ok, der Preis wird enorm hoch sein, aber wie alle wissen ist nVidia halt immer schon etwas teurer gewesen, hatte aber die Leistungskrone...
ATI macht dann wieder ein vernünfitges Verhältnis aus P/L und wird sicher mit der HD5890 gegen die GTX470 konkurrieren. 
Ich denke, dass der GF100 genauso wie der G80 (und GT200) es schon tat, mit einer neuen Architktur und vielen Verbesserungen es schon schafft sich von ATI abzusetzen, aber der Preis will halt bezahlt werden.
Wenn's gut läuft könnte es ja evtl. wieder so einen Preiskampf wie mit der HD4870 und der GTX260 geben...

@Gunny Hartman:
Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass der Chip im Idle schon soviel Wärme erzeugen kann, dass der Lüfter bei 70% darum kämpft, dass die Temperatur gering bleibt... Wie solls dann bei den angepriesenen 225Watt sein? Glaubst du dass der Kühler so schlecht sein wird?! 
Und glaub' mir, nV kennt schon Sachen wie Stromsparmodis


----------



## Rotax (22. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, auf jeden Fall baut Nvidia ihr Rebrand-Geschäft weiter aus : Link
> 
> Ob es sich hierbei um die phänomenale Ankündigung handelt  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




Jo, alleine wegen diesem Betrug sollte man eigl. keine nvidia-Karten mehr kaufen, um sowas nicht auch noch zu unterstützen.

Kann mich nicht erinnern dass ATi jemals so eine ******* mit dem umbennen gemacht hat, das ist für mich wirklich schon Betrug.


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach. Gibt es auf der CeBit keine neuen Karten zu sehen, winkt NVidia ein "Vaporware" Award.

Die Listungen in sog. Online Shops sind ein Witz. Nicht einmal Spezifikationen vorhanden. 
Naja - so ein Spezialist soll es ja geschafft haben, den Leuten Grundstücke auf dem Mond zu verkaufen.


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2010)

Ja mann, wenn auf der Cebit nicht endlich die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen wird, dann wird es äußerst unschön.  Jetz is gut mit Stille Post und Hörensagen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Februar 2010)

Bevor man sich das "Maul" zerreist, würde ich (so mache ich es auch) erstmal darauf warten was Nvidia dazu sagt...ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt aber eine ähnliche Situation gab es schon mehrere male bei Nvidia sowie bei Ati.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Jo, alleine wegen diesem Betrug sollte man eigl. keine nvidia-Karten mehr kaufen, um sowas nicht auch noch zu unterstützen.
> 
> Kann mich nicht erinnern dass ATi jemals so eine ******* mit dem umbennen gemacht hat, das ist für mich wirklich schon Betrug.



Äm  ATI ist doch grade angefangen mit den umbennenungen...
(ich such eben die News raus....)

€dit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...-5165-und-HD-5145-ohne-DX11/Grafikkarte/News/
Ok, ich seh's ein, bei den Notebook Chips in der Größe macht DX11 ehh keinen Sinn.
.
.
.
Aber es ist ein Anfang


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe herausgefunden warum Nvidia so lange braucht mit dem FERMI

YouTube - Geforce FX5800 Ultra - Utilizzi vari

Sorry, musste jetzt sein


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenn der Chip doch so gut sein soll, dann währe er schon lange auf dem Markt. Und wenn der angeblich so schnell währe wie die behauptet haben mit 50% mehr, dann hätten die es bewiesen. 

Meine letzten NV karten habe ich letzten Monat in Rente geschickt und die GTX470 ist einfach nur eine umgelabelte 8800GTS. 

Und die Leistungskrone wird NV sich denk ich mal nicht so schnell zurück holen, denn wenn selbst die GTX480 schneller währe als die 5870, gibt es immer noch die 5970. Und Benchmark Weltrekorde gehören NV schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Über all steht eine 5870 im Moment ganz oben. 

Aus meiner sicht hat NV das rennen schon verloren, dabei sind die Karten nicht mal raus.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Meine letzten NV karten habe ich letzten Monat in Rente geschickt und die GTX470 ist einfach nur eine umgelabelte 8800GTS.



[IRONIE]Pssst! Jetzt verate doch nicht nVidias Betriebsgeheimnis...
Jetzt wissen wir auch, dass die GTX480 eine GF5800 alias der Fön ist[/IRONIE]

Was haste jetzt denn für ne Karte? ATI, oder?


----------



## Sonnendieb (22. Februar 2010)

ach was ihr alle wieder habt...Gerüchte; Preise usw

ne 5870 kostet auch über 400€ und die is langsamer als ne Fermi (bis dato) warum soll man sich nich ne fermi kaufen wenn man wirklich 5% mehr hat und die übertaktungen mit sicherheit höher gehen!!!
Bsp: meine 9800gx2 is auch 75°C Idle bei 70% Lüfter
Unter Volllast hat sie 105°C; na und?! die läuft auch noch wenn sie 120 erreicht hat, also von daher is das kein problem!
HD5870 kostet bei Alternate 399@ Club 3D.....die ist auf jeden langsamer als die fermi die dann wohl bei 439€ einsteigen wird (vermut ich mal) und dazu noch besser taktbar so wie alle der nv karten; ergo kauf ich mir ne Fermi (wenn ichs geld hätte)


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2010)

@ DAEF13

Ja ich habe jetzt eine ATi. Hatte davor ganze 3 Jahre die 8800GTS und hatte damit nie Probleme. Schlecht is NV nicht. Nur jetzt haben die es halt mal verbockt. Vergleiche doch mal die GTX470 mit der 8800GTS. Die wurde einfach nur aufgefrischt mit neuer Technik mehr nicht. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor.


----------



## Rotax (22. Februar 2010)

@ Sonnendieb: Ähm, du vergisst da was:

Bis Fermi lieferbar für den Desktop erscheint hat ATi schon wieder nachgelegt, daher kann man das wohl nicht mit der 5870 vergleichen.

@ DAEF13: Das wusste ich nichtmal. Aber angefangen haben sie damit nicht, das geht auch aus dem Artikel hervor. Sie antworten quasi nur auf die Machenschaften nvidias, so kriegt man natürlich einfach alte Chips an den Mann. Immerhin bei den Desktop-Grafikkarten ist es noch nicht so weit bei ATi, aber in Ordnung ist das bei den Notebooks natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ach was ihr alle wieder habt...Gerüchte; Preise usw
> 
> ne 5870 kostet auch über 400€ und die is langsamer als ne Fermi (bis dato) warum soll man sich nich ne fermi kaufen wenn man wirklich 5% mehr hat und die übertaktungen mit sicherheit höher gehen!!!
> Bsp: meine 9800gx2 is auch 75°C Idle bei 70% Lüfter
> ...



du bist lustig, ein reales produkt ist langsamer als ein fiktives. 
aber um deine wrtezeit zu verkürzen, hier die reige weiterer hiobs-botschaften:

GTX 480 und GTX 470 für 26. März angekündigt - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## Greyfox (22. Februar 2010)

Immer wenn eine neue Grafikkarte kurz vor dem Release steht, tauchen immer tausende Benchmarks vorher auf, Bilder der "nackten" Graka, Videos aus 20m Entfernung usw. usw. 
Irgendwie fehlt das imMo alles oder? 
Ich finde das ist nen schlechtes Zeichen.
Als die 8800GTX gelauncht wurde, was war das für ein Hype, wochenlang gingen Benches durch die IT- Welt, NV war meilenweit vor ATI und warum dann jetzt nicht? Jeder wusste das die 8800er alles putzt und jetzt hat nicht mal irgendnen Chinese so Ding rum liegen?


Alles sehr eigenartig....


Bitte Nvidia strafe mich lügen.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (22. Februar 2010)

Wie schon viele hier sagten. Gäbe es keine Probleme, würde sich das ganze nicht so lange hinziehen und es gäbe mehr Details. 

Langsam kommt man mit dem Preis auch auf einen nenner. So ein großer Chip kostet halt.

Und die ganzen Transistoren haben Sie bestimmt für irgendwelche GPU Computing sachen verbraten und nicht für Spieleleistung. Sieht man ja an der hohen Tessalationsleistung und dem hoch angepriesenen CUDA Cores. Durch die vielen Transistoren und die hohe DIE größe gibts große Abwärme.

Das ist für mich einfach Tatsache. Was anderes wäre unrealistisch. Er wird also mit sicherheit teuer und heiß und ist auf CUDA ausgelegt.

Bleibt die tatsächliche Spieleleistung. 


Da noch nichts gezeigt wurde und es so lange dauert, ist das schonmal sehr verdächtig. Es gäbe keine Grund, gute Ergebnisse geheim zu halten, wenn es jeden Tag mehr ATI Kunden gibt.

Zudem denke ich nicht, dass Semi Accurate einfach mal so zum Spaß 4% hingeschrieben hat. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es nur spekulation oder Gerüchte sind, die Karten wurden ja angelich getestet. Somit leigt ja eine klare Zahl vor.

Nimmt man jetzt so ein festes Testergebnis und zieht diese "Quelle" von der Glaubwürdigkeit ab, bleiben meiner Meinung 40-50% Wahrheitsgehalt.

Somit wäre es denkbar, dass nVidia nur in Sachen CUDA und GPU Computing massiv punkten kann. Die Spieleleistung wird sicherlich OK sein, aber als Gamerkarte nicht konkurrenzfähig sein.

Wenn ich dann noch bedenke, dass ich ne HD5850 für 214€ bekommen habe, lonht sich der Fermi so oder so nicht. Egal was nVidia noch rausbringt. Somit ist ATI diesmal der Gewinner.


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Und mit Duke Nukem Forever als Bonus Game


 



Hat man schon mal so was gehört in die Richtung gehend das Nvidia da wohl nicht so den Glücksgriff tat?


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Es hieß der Chip würde im 2D Modus 70° C warm werden, bei 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Klingt auch plausibel bei einem so riesigen Chip.



 ...



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das gehen soll, das die Karte  mit 70% rpm, 70°C im Idle hat.
> Die 30% mehr Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit bis zur 100, zaubern auch nicht  den mehr Luftdurchsatz, dass man hier entsprechende Lastzustände noch  zuverlässig kühlen könnte.
> 
> 70°C bei 30% Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit wäre glaubhaft, ist ja zb. bei  einer HD4780 auch nicht anders. ... (...)


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ach was ihr alle wieder habt...Gerüchte; Preise usw
> 
> ne 5870 kostet auch über 400€ und die is langsamer als ne Fermi (bis dato) warum soll man sich nich ne fermi kaufen wenn man wirklich 5% mehr hat und die übertaktungen mit sicherheit höher gehen!!!
> Bsp: meine 9800gx2 is auch 75°C Idle bei 70% Lüfter
> ...



Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich, dass eine Single Gpu karte, bei der im Gegensatz zu Dualkarten eine so hohe Temperatur bei einer so hohen Lüftergeschwindigkeit möglich ist, vor allem, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie die Stromsparmodis nicht vergessen haben? 

Guckt euch doch die GTX280 an:
-Größerer Chip (<600mm²)
-größeres Fertigungsverfahren
-hälfte der Transistoren

Sprechen jetzt 2Dinge für einen geringeren Stromverbrauch des GF100 und ein  Ding für mehr Verbrauch.
Ich denke, das hebt sich gegenseitig auf, sodass der Verbrauch, sowie die Temperatur geringer ist als die, die von SemiAccurate angeprisen wird. 
Der Chip würde doch sicherlich unter Last überhitzen, wenn die IdleTemp schon so hoch ist. Irgendwann ist die Lebensdauer auch zu gering, und dessen ist sich nV sicherlich bewusst...

Die wollen sicherlich nicht nochmal so eine Pleite kassieren, wie mit "dem Fön" oder den Notebook Chips ala GF8600/8400, bei denen die lötstellen duthc sie hohen temps zu stark belastet wurden.

@Rotax:
Nur das Problem bei der Umbennenung von ATI ist, dass es keines gibt 
Es ist eigentlich doch vollkomen Ok, solche "krücken" einfach Umzubennenen, da sie sowieso nicht genug Leistung für DX11 hätten


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

Von den bisherigen News und Gerüchten könnte man einiges ableiten. Auch wenn Charlie ein absoluter Nvidia Gegner (bei den aktuellen Verhalten bin auch eher ein ATI Freund und ATI hat auch schon einiges verbockt), aber ganz unrecht hat er sicher nicht.
Der Fermi wird der letzte Chip sein, der ein Transistoren Monster ist. Da sind die Grenzen mit Fermi erreicht, was man bei den Problemen bei der Fertigung sieht.
Angenommen das Teil wird wirklich sehr warm, so wäre es nicht verwunderlich wenn Nvidia die Taktraten nach unten korrigiert und der Chip sein eigentliches Potenzial nicht entfalten kann.
Dann kommt noch die Wirtschaftlichkeit, die beim GT200 schon sehr schlecht war, der Fermi dürfte Finanziell eine Katastrophe sein.

Mal sehen was wirklich Tatsache ist und was nicht.
Ich würde es aber begrüßen wenn beide Hersteller mal Grafikkarten entwickeln die für 2 Jahre State of the Art sind und mehr auf Bildqualität gehen als auf reine Performance.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2010)

Greyfox schrieb:


> Immer wenn eine neue Grafikkarte kurz vor dem Release steht, tauchen immer tausende Benchmarks vorher auf, Bilder der "nackten" Graka, Videos aus 20m Entfernung usw. usw.
> Irgendwie fehlt das imMo alles oder?
> [...]
> Alles sehr eigenartig....



Am 1. April kommt dann die Auflösung per Twitter:

*"Fun Fact of the Week: It was fun, there is no Fermi. We just did the biggest April Fools' joke ever. Haha."*


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ach was ihr alle wieder habt...Gerüchte; Preise usw
> 
> ne 5870 kostet auch über 400€ und die is langsamer als ne Fermi (bis dato) warum soll man sich nich ne fermi kaufen wenn man wirklich 5% mehr hat und die übertaktungen mit sicherheit höher gehen!!!
> Bsp: meine 9800gx2 is auch 75°C Idle bei 70% Lüfter
> ...


ich weis ja nich wo du schaust, aber ne 5870 kann atm schon wieder 340 kosten und das ohne konkurrenz preis kampf. ok, wenn der nv preis dann wirklich bei 500 rum liegen wird, brauch ati au ned weiter runter un kann getrost wieder auf 400 rauf  aber mal davon ab is das bsp schonmal daneben. WENN denn das mit dem hitzkopf stimmt, dann hat auch hier die radeon die nase vorn. ein chip der schon @stock an die temperaturgrenzen kommt, hat sicher nich das selbe übertaktungs potential wie ne karte die im idle nichma 40° erreicht ^^ ganz zu schweigen von dem halben jahr entwicklungszeit als bonus für ati, bis fermi denn mal seine ersten zaghaften schritte versucht *g* und ob se langsamer is *hm* so wie ich nv hier kennen gelernt hab, wollen die immer vorn sein, koste es was es wolle (un wenns die kunden sin xD). das da noch nix is heisst in diesem rahmen also nix andres, als das es bisher noch ned gelungen is der 5870 gescheit parolie zu bieten.

und noch ein negativ für die hitzkopf theorie: selbst wenn man noch nen extra lüfter kauft, wo bei der montage am besten noch die garantie flöten is und das ding eben nochma teurer wird... wenns wirklich sooo drastisch wäre, würde selbst mit extra super cooling power lüfter das ding noch weit heisser sein wie das referenzdesign der radeons ^^

aber solche texte sind eben viel zu voll von spekulationen. für vieles gibts viele gründe. und spekulieren macht spaß und die warscheinlichsten sind eben die hier präsentierten. vllt is au die mutter vom chef über das ding geflogen un hat sich alles gebrochen - mutti hin un projekt im eimer. cheffsche hat nen hals und schmeisst nen halbes jahr alles hin un pfelgt mutti. erklärt auch so einiges!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (22. Februar 2010)

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:

Meine 5870 wird im Idle 35°C warm bei 20% Lüfterdrehzahl. In Spielen wird sie biszu 65°C warm bei biszu 35% Lüfterdrehzahl.

70°C bei 70% im Idle halte ich für absolut unglaubwürdig. Sollte es allerdings der Wahrheit enstsprechen, wäre das eine absolute Katastrophe! Wer will denn so eine Heizung im Rechner haben? Dann verzichte ich lieber auf 30% mehr Leistung (hoch gegriffen)... ganz ehrlich.

Ich kann dieses Gerücht mit der Idle-Temperatur einfach nicht glauben...


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das Nvidia bei Prototypkarten mit Kühllösungen experimentiert hat. Das klingt logisch, alles andere wäre ein EPIC FAIL ala 5800. Und Nvidia macht sicher nicht 2x den gleichen Fehler.
Das die GPUs die gewünschten Taktraten bei weiten nicht machen, kann sein.

Aber ende März werden wir schlauer sein (oder auch nicht)


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Vergleich:
> 
> Meine 5870 wird im Idle 35°C warm bei 20% Lüfterdrehzahl. In Spielen wird sie biszu 65°C warm bei biszu 35% Lüfterdrehzahl.
> 
> ...



Ich schenke dem Gerücht ebenfalls nicht viel Glauben. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Nvidia in den letzten Monaten nichts besseres auf die Beine gestellt hat.

Und wenn man die ersten Preisvorstellungen betrachtet, sind die in Nähe einer HD5970. Da wird man sich auch etwas bei gedacht haben.


----------



## Lelwani (22. Februar 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Fahr' schon mal zum nächsten Baumarkt und besorg' dir den Besen!
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> ...




hab echt noch nie solchen mist gelesen ehrlich...

die graka is noch lange nich da es gibt nich einen verf***ten benchmark  und ihr geilt euch auf Fermi wirdn Flopp etc ... mann mann mann dumme leute gibts überalll..

wie wäre es den mit warten?! bis etwas von Nvidia kommt?...


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> wie wäre es den mit warten?! bis etwas von Nvidia kommt?...



Was meinst Du was alle die letzten 6 Monate gemacht heben ? Richtig, gewartet.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Lelwani (22. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Was meinst Du was alle die letzten 6 Monate gemacht heben ? Richtig, gewartet.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv





ändert dein gewarte auch nur 1 fps an der karte?...

wann wie und wo diese karte erscheint wieschnell oder wielangsm sie auch is wird keiner mit dem dummen gelaber hier auch nur im geringsten beeinflussen können deswegen bringt jegliches gelaber einfach NICHTS...


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Was meinst Du was alle die letzten 6 Monate gemacht heben ? Richtig, gewartet.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Echt, auf was?
Weder hätte sich AMD's Verfügbarkeit durch den Fermi Release geändert, noch die Preise, denn die Nachfrage überstieg das Angebot.
Hinzu kommt der (Nach-) Weihnachtgeschäftsfaktor.
Sieht man ja schon seit Jahren das die HW Preise, den Winter über stabil bleiben und erst im Frühjahr, also ab ende März fallen.


----------



## Player007 (22. Februar 2010)

Also mit den 70C° bei 70% kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, sind ja schließlich nur 80 mm² mehr als beim GT200 und der ist sehr viel kühler 

Gruß


----------



## Terence Skill (22. Februar 2010)

ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen das nvidia seinen fans so vor den kopf stoßen wird. wenn sie eine solche karte launchen würden, fühlten sich viele sicher verarscht. bei der ganzen pr und geheimniskrämerei etc.
einen vorsprung von 5% würde eine eventuelle 5890 wahrscheinlich direkt in 5% rückstand umwandeln... 
wir werden sehen^^
nichts desto trotz wird nach dieser ganzen geschichte sicherlich ein eisiger wind durch die arbeitsverträge einiger nvidia-jungs wehen


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

Ja damit haben die nicht gerechnet. Aber man muß eben auf alles gefasst sein wenn man ne komplett neue struktur aufbaut.


----------



## bobby (22. Februar 2010)

Ich will mich mal von Nvidia überraschen lassen,entweder staunen oder nur schmunzeln......lol


----------



## Falcony6886 (23. Februar 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> hab echt noch nie solchen mist gelesen ehrlich...
> 
> die graka is noch lange nich da es gibt nich einen verf***ten benchmark  und ihr geilt euch auf Fermi wirdn Flopp etc ... mann mann mann dumme leute gibts überalll..
> 
> wie wäre es den mit warten?! bis etwas von Nvidia kommt?...



Danke, kann ich nur so zurückgeben! 

Lesen hilft manchmal, bevor man einfach dumme Kommentare abgibt! 

Vermutlich hast du den Artikel auf SemiAccurate noch nichtmal komplett gelesen.

Zwar ist dieser Artikel auch wieder nur eine Ansammlung von Gerüchten - es wäre jedoch durchaus möglich, dass die dort genannten Ergebnisse bzw. Prozentzahlen auf Tatsachen beruhen, zumal der Launch nach der heutigen Ankündigung nur noch knapp einen Monat entfernt ist.

Zudem erscheinen die Hitzeprobleme und somit auch die gesenkten Taktraten durchaus logisch, angesichts der Chipgröße. Wenn die Karte nun tatsächlich 5% schneller ist, schafft sie mit finalen Treibern vielleicht 10-15% Vorsprung. Im übrigen wird im Artikel verdeutlicht, dass Fermi von der reinen Rechenleistung sehr weit vor Cypress liegt - nur kann er die Power in Games anscheinend nicht umsetzen.

Beruhend auf diesen Gerüchten habe ich nur meine Überlegungen preis gegeben:

Wenn Fermi tatsächlich deutlich mehr Strom frisst als die HD5870 und dabei natürlich auch noch deutlich wärmer wird - aber nur 10% schneller und dann 200 Euro teurer ist, wird wohl jeder Mensch mit normalem Verstand überlegen, ob er nicht doch lieber zur nur leicht langsameren, günstigeren und sparsameren ATI-Karte greift!  

Auch der GT200 war bekanntlich nicht gerade eine Granate! Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern, warum plötzlich eine GTX260-216 herauskam? Wer damals die Preise drastisch senken musste, mit erscheinen der HD 4870?

Könnt ihr euch - mit Ausnahme der MSI-TwinFrozr-Karten - an eine gescheite GT200(b) Karte mit von Haus aus gutem Lüfter erinnern? Vielleicht kann man hier noch Palit/Gainward nennen - sonst war da nicht viel Gutes unterwegs.

Dem gegenüber stehen die Sapphire VaporX Karten - leise, übertaktet und kühl. Zudem gab es eine Menge anderer Alternativen - Powercolor, MSI, Palit/Gainward...

In meinen Augen hat AMD spätestens seit der HD4870-1GB und der HD4890 zumindest im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis die Nase deutlich vorne! 

Nur als Vergleich - Sapphire Atomic HD 4890 (259 Euro) gegen GTX285 (330 Euro): Dieses Duell konnte die Atomic locker gewinnen, lediglich die EVGA GTX285 FTW für deutlich über 400 Euro war knapp (5-10%) schneller. War diese dabei auch kühl und leise mit modifiziertem Lüfter? Die Frage könnt ihr euch gerne selber beantworten... 

Das Argument der Bildqualität ist mittlerweile auch aufgehoben, da AMD dort nachgebessert hat.

Im Übrigen habe ich auch eine GTX280 und kann die aktuellen Karten somit gut vergleichen - das Duell geht klar an die HD 4890! 

Ist Fermi besser und erschwinglich, kaufe ich eine Nvidia - bewahrheiten sich die Gerüchte bleibe ich beim Underdog!


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Danke, kann ich nur so zurückgeben!
> 
> Lesen hilft manchmal, bevor man einfach dumme Kommentare abgibt!
> 
> Vermutlich hast du den Artikel auf SemiAccurate noch nichtmal komplett gelesen.



 ... noch ein Charliejünger der den Mist seines Gurus, auf Teufel komm raus verteidigt.


----------



## geo (23. Februar 2010)

Bei ATI ist man ja auch überzeugt davon den größten Teil des Jahres die Krone zu halten. Ich denke mal das ATI genau weiß was auf sie zukommt und man die Lage gut einschätzen kann. Ob der gute Mann von ATI nur schon wußte das es Verzögerungen bei NV gibt, die sich durchaus bis zum 3. Quartal hinziehen können oder ob er genaueres über die Leistung der NV Chips wußte, man weiß es nicht. Ich vermute das man bei ATI einfach gewußt hat das TSMC mit der Fertigung des GF100 vor massiven Problemen steht, die sich nicht so schnell lösen lassen. Schließlich hat der Laden schon genug Stress mit der Ausbeute von wesendlich kleineren Chips wie der 58xx Serie die sich im gegensatz zum NV Chip sicherlich kinderleicht herstellen lassen 

Auch ATI wird im nächsten Jahr ein Transistormonster auf uns los lassen, dieses wird aber bei GF in 28nm produziert. Die 58XX Serie ist auch von ATI die letzte Grafikkarte in gewohnter Architektur denn auch ATI weiß das der Cypress am Architekturlimit arbeitet, über das Design ist es kaum möglich noch mehr Shader einigermaßen auszulasten.

Der Fermi wird in Erstauflage bestimmt nicht das was sich NV Fans wünschen.
Auch wenn es vielen nicht gefällt, der Chip wird Strom fressen und entsprechend warm werden. 70Gad im idle bei 70% Drehzahl ganz sicher nicht, das Teil wäre dann unverkäuflich und eine Gefahr fürs Image von NV 
NV wird den Verkaufsstart so lange hinaus zögern bis der neue Chip in der Lage ist jede ATI single GPU Grafikkarte am Markt zu versenken.
Also ich rechne frühestens ab August mit der neuen NV Garde, möglicherweise kommt 5-6Mon. später die neue ATI Generation, NV hat also noch viel zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich versteh ja das die letzten Jahre hart waren und NVs Rebranding ist zum kotzen, aber man sollte sich nicht zur Sockenpuppe von einer Person machen,
> die nicht mal so viel Eier hat, ne Quelle für ihre Vermutungen zunennen.


Das ist im Journalismus, insbesondere in dem wo brisante Themen aufgedeckt werden, durchaus üblich, denn wenn es keinen Informantenshcutz gäbe, gäbe es eben auch keine brisanten Informationen mehr.  An welchen Fakten wird eigentlich seine Glaubwürdigkeit untergraben, mal abgesehen davon das er ein Ex-Nvidiamitarbeiter ist? Mich würden da wirklich mal brennden ein paar Beispiele interessieren. 


Hugo78 schrieb:


> ... noch ein Charliejünger der den Mist seines Gurus, auf Teufel komm raus verteidigt.


Warum ist das denn nun so, kannst du das belegen warum der Herr angeblich sooo unglaubwürdig sein soll?



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ach was ihr alle wieder habt...Gerüchte; Preise usw
> 
> ne 5870 kostet auch über 400€ und die is langsamer als ne Fermi (bis dato)


Man sollte sich ersteinmal vorab informieren, wenn man irgendwo sein Halbwissen verbreitet.^^
Die 5870 gibt es schon ab 363€ lieferbar und ab 345€ nicht lieferbar.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

sry doppel


----------



## Xyrian (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Güte, jetzt tut doch nicht so, als ob die GTXen die schlechtesten Karte ever gewesen wären... 

€dit: Und außerdem, wenn die 5870 363€ kostet, und die GTX 470 (Schätzungen zufolge) ca. 400€, und genausoviel kann wie die 5870, aber von NV ist, denke ich nicht, dass NV Probleme hat, die loszuwerden.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> ihr geilt euch auf Fermi wirdn Flopp etc ... mann mann mann dumme leute gibts überalll..


Tja, da hast du wohl Recht...^^
Was ist denn daran verkehrt festzustellen, dass eine Karte welche sich weit über 6 Monate verspäten wird und dann, aus Gründen des prioritären Behandeln des Profisegmentes, anfänglich, wenn überhaupt?!? nur in sehr geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar sein soll, als Flop zu titulieren?
Es gibt viele Gerüchte und kaum Information zur Fermi und da brauch man es doch nicht anprangern das daraufhin wie wild spekuliert wird. Nvidia könnte dem ein Ende machen und endlich mal Fakten veröffentlichen. Warum sie das seit so langer Zeit nicht machen und über 6 Monate über dem geplanten Releasetermin hinaus sind, spricht denke ich für sich.

MfG


----------



## Gamiac (23. Februar 2010)

Selten so ein schwachsinniges Gerücht gehört .
Wahrheitswahrscheinlichkeit gleich 0 !

Nvidia würde sowas niemals auf den Markt bringen 70 grad bei 70 % . lol


Gamiac


----------



## Hademe (23. Februar 2010)

Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, würd ich sagen Good Bye Nvidia. Ich kann mir das aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, vorallem wenn die Dinger ca 400 -500€ Kosten sollen. Wer kauft so ne Karte dann? So eine Aktion wäre doch zum scheitern verurteilt.
Abwarten kann ich da nur sagen. Denn aus jetztiger sicht ist es schwierig die echten Details über Fermi zu erfahren, da sich das alles wie vermutungen oder Promotion anhört. Ich mein es heißt, kaum schneller als 5870. Und am Ende sind die Karten, trotz aller schlechtmacherei, wesentlich schneller als die von ATI. Wie stünde NV denn dann bitte da?! Wohl bestimmt nicht als Verlierer.


----------



## Zanza (23. Februar 2010)

wenn es stimmt das die GTX480 nur 5% besser sein wird als die HD5870 dann wird es für NV sehr harte Zeiten.Aber ich würde so oder so NV kaufen die haben bessere Treiber als bei ATI, aber auch nur wenn die Karten nicht wieder 200€ mehr kosten gegen über ATI.


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann schnapp Dir doch einfach Eutow und zieht in ein anderes Forum um welches die genannten "Probleme" nicht hat.^^
> Oder beteiligt euch einfach an der Diskussion. Du könntest ja mal damit anfangen die offenen Fragen zu beantworten oder kannst du das etwa nicht?
> 
> MfG



Zu Charlies "News" hab ich hier schon was geschrieben, warum er mal wieder Müll schreibt.
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern (weil Zeitverschwendung) in einer "Diskussion" mit gläubigen Anhängern, eines zornigen Ex-Nvidia Mitarbeiters, 
der die Firma die ihn entlassen hat, jetzt mit Dreck bewirft.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Zu Charlies "News" hab ich hier schon was geschrieben, warum er mal wieder Müll schreibt.
> Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern (weil Zeitverschwendung) in einer "Diskussion" mit gläubigen Anhängern, eines zornigen Ex-Nvidia Mitarbeiters,
> der die Firma die ihn entlassen hat, jetzt mit Dreck bewirft.


Was heißt wiederholen, zeig mir mal den Passus wo du darauf eingegangen bist?
"Warum eigentlich zweifelhaft/Lügenbolzen, kann man das auch an Tatsachen festmachen und nicht an subjektiver Wahrnehmungen auf Grund dessen das es sich um einen Ex-Mitarbeiter von Nvidia handelt?"

Mir scheint es eher das du darauf nicht eingehen kannst, weil es sich nämlich schlicht um eine nachgeplapperte Behauptung handelt. Und wer zu solch profanen Mitteln greifen muss und Meinungen anderer als "gläubige Anhänger" darstellt, wobei aus dem objektiven betrachten betreffender Posts ganz andere Rückschlüsse gezogen werden müssten, der zeigt damit lediglich, dass er auf das Thema bezogen argumentativ am Ende ist und nur noch mit emotional verfassten Beiträgen glänzen kann. Schliesslich handelte es sich um eine schlichte Frage, mehr nicht. 

MfG


----------



## hugo38 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Garantiezeiten der Fermi sein werden. Also wenn Nvidia nur 1 Jahr Grantie geben sollte, kann man sich ja denken woran das liegt.


----------



## Sash (23. Februar 2010)

hm dann hält sie immer noch länger als die neusten ati..
und ich bleib dabei, die werden die neuen atis in grund und boden stampfen, wenn auch zu nem horrerenden preis.


----------



## hugo38 (23. Februar 2010)

ATI gibt 2 Jahre Garantie auf die neuen Karten. Ich persönlich würde mich doch keine Graka kaufen die im Vergleich vieleicht 100€ teurer ist und nur 1Jahr Garantie gewähren. Das heisst doch für mich, dass der Hersteller angst um die eigene Qualität hat.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hm dann hält sie immer noch länger als die neusten ati..
> und ich bleib dabei, die werden die neuen atis in grund und boden stampfen, wenn auch zu nem horrerenden preis.



Jaah, ne tolle Leistung nach einem halben Jahr ...


----------



## hugo38 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube schon fast, das die Fermi gar nicht mehr kommen wird. 
Ende März wird sie vorgestellt. D.h. die Karten werden dann im Mai oder Juni für uns zu kaufen sein, wenn alles gut geht! Ich denke jetzt schon, das viele Nvidia Käufer abgesprungen sind und dann bleibt nicht mehr viel von dem Kuchen übrig, insbesondere da ATI ja noch mit dem Refresh kommen kann.


----------



## Neodrym (23. Februar 2010)

Is ne Vorab - Test ... von daher ... ungefähr das selbe wie eine Alpha version eines Spiels zu Bewerten .. = Senseless ... 

Wenn wirklich so ist .. 4% ,5%,6% oder gar 10% mehr geschwindigkeit ... dann kann das nur noch der Preis raus hauen .. oder man hat Geld zuviel oooooooooooder .. isn bissl dumm :>

In Zeiten wo "Lautstärke , Strom Verbrauch und Treiber Qualitäten" mit bedachte Punkte sein sollten ,sollte man nicht nur Stumpf auf Geschwindigkeit schauen 

(Treibe Qualität war bei Nv zwar immer recht gut .. aber naja :> )


----------



## fuddles (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mich jetzt durch das ganze Thema gelesen. 

Und muss dazu sagen 

Das Grinsen tut mir dabei schon weh 
Hoffe das geht noch ein bissl weiter so, möchte heute abend auch noch was zu grinsen haben 
Obwohl ich nicht glaube das dieser Thread noch allzulange offen bleibt ( !?!), berechtigterweise wurde ja schon das Schliessen des Threads verlangt.

Ach ja trotzdem danke. Und nein ich schäme mich jetzt 0% für dieses OffTopic Statement meinerseits.

EDIT: Da läuft übrigens die selbe Diskussion im gleichen Forum  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-unigine-heaven-directx-11-benchmark-118.html


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2010)

Es sind gerade ein knappes Dutzend an Beiträgen im Mülleimer gelandet. 

*Letzte Chance hier nochmal eine sachliche Ebene zu erreichen, sonst ist hier Schluss und ihr ein paar Punkte reicher.*


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was heißt wiederholen, zeig mir mal den Passus wo du darauf eingegangen bist?



Es hätte vollkommen gereicht, mal kurz die Beiträge zu überfliegen, so von anfang an ...



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das gehen soll, das die Karte mit 70% rpm, 70°C im Idle hat.
> Die 30% mehr Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit bis zur 100, zaubern auch nicht den mehr Luftdurchsatz, dass man hier entsprechende Lastzustände noch zuverlässig kühlen könnte.
> 
> 70°C bei 30% Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit wäre glaubhaft, ist ja zb. bei einer HD4780 auch nicht anders.
> ...



Charlie hat zb. auch behauptet das der GF100 ne grottige Tesselationsleistung hätte.
Heute wo alle Welt weiß das Gegenteil ist der Fall, redet er davon der Fermi würde nur im Unigine super abschneiden (HD5970 Niveau), das er sonst aber über all nur minimal schneller als ne HD5870 ist.
Begründen tut er das mit dem angeblich so lahmen Grundtakt (ist blödsinn siehe oben^^) und mit verweiß auf seine "Quellen" (Stimmen im Kopf würde ich sagen  *hust*),...  dabei spielt der in der Fermi Architektur, keine so dominate Rolle mehr wie noch bei GT200.

Ne andere Sache ist seine Behauptung, die GTX480 kämme nur mit 448 Cores, und der Unterschied zwischen 480 und 470 wäre allein im Takt.
Da hat er auch zuviel schwarz durch seine rote Brille gesehen...

Und seine viel beschworenen Aussagen zur Verschiebung des Fermi (hört man ja immer wieder), *hätte sich jeder** zusammen reimen können, der mit Blick auf die Schwierigkeiten des DIE Shrink des GT200b in 2008 und den Fertigungsproblemen von TSMC im letzten Jahr, noch ein und eins zusammenzählen kann.

*zb... *hust* 


Hugo78 schrieb:


> (...) ...
> Im Moment ist noch nicht mal das Releasedatum gesichert.
> Optimisten reden von ende Januar, Realisten von event. anfang März und  FanATIker von 2012, gleich nach dem Weltuntergang.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2010)

und wo is der unterschied zw dir und diesem charlie? ^^
du widerlegst sein gesagtes mit deinem gesagten. er hat quellen die er nich nennen will (angeblich, man weis es ja nie so recht ^^), du hast keine. ihr beide habt eine gedanken basis, kombiniert diese und jene vergangene fakten und projeziert sie auf die zukunft und stellt somit mutmaßungen und spekulationen auf. das ergebnis is nur nen andres. du redst halt nv schön, er redet ati schön.

aber in dem theoretischen falle fermi floppt wirklich un is nur ne fehlgeburt... is das dann nich wahr, nur weil ein pro-ati schreiber das alles vorher gesagt hatte? oO klar is parteiischkeit bei sowas nich unbedingt förderlich, aber wieso sollte es (rein von der puren warscheinlichkeit, nich basierend auf irgendwelchen hoffnungen, nv legt auch ma nen ei ^^) unmöglich sein, das nv sich auch ma aufn arsch legt? >< sind das götter? sind die unfehlbar?

klar sind das alles viele spekulationen und der typ bzw die seite sind wohl immer sehr auf eine seite bezogen, aber diese pure inakzeptanz, das jeder mal fehler machen kann, das regt mich ehrlich gesagt auf. ob das mit den 70° nu stimmt, das wäre dann zumindest der brüller schlecht hin - auch wenn ichs ned glauben mag. aber hey, wenn in die nesseln setzen, dann wenigstens richtig oder :>

ihr wollt kein fanboy sein? dann lasst auch mal spekulationen in ne schlechte richtung zu und bewertet sie möglichst objektiv. aber sone diskussion hier bringt echt nix.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Februar 2010)

Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Was bringt so eine Diskussion wenn der Fermi chip nicht mal auf dem Markt ist keine 100% daten zum vergleich vorhanden sind? 

Richtig. NICHTS! 

Ich warte ab und Trinke in ruhe meinen Tee. Jeder hat zwar seine Meinung und bevorzugt aus ihrgend einem Grund eine Firme. Aber wenn man wirklich ehrlich ist, beide machen Fehler, keiner unfehlbar und gut sind beide, wenn man es objektiv betrachetet.

 Zwar hat jede auf seine weise vor Teile, aber man kann nicht sagen ATI oder Nvidia ist der größte Müll, ich nehme nur noch die Konkurrenz!

Ich finde, wir sollten uns damit abfinden, dass NV den Release verschoben hat und werden halt erst später sehen was die Karten wirklich bringen werden.


----------



## hugo38 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das Spekulieren hat ja eine Grund und für mich ist das dieser Bericht hier:

Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

Dort gibt Nvidia die Specs für die Teslakarte an, die ja auf dem Fermichip basiert, diese Karte soll ja im 2. Q dieses Jahr kommen. Und wenn ich mir die Daten anschaue, die Nvidia dort gegeben hat, kommt man ja der Wahrheit ein wenig näher, was dem Stromverbrauch angeht, da es ja der selbe Chip ist.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Charlie hat zb. auch behauptet das der GF100 ne grottige Tesselationsleistung hätte.
> Heute wo alle Welt weiß das Gegenteil ist der Fall


 Halt, stop. Woher wissen wir, also alle, dass denn, es gibt doch keine Facts die das belegen? 


> , redet er davon der Fermi würde nur im Unigine super abschneiden (HD5970 Niveau), das er sonst aber über all nur minimal schneller als ne HD5870 ist.
> Begründen tut er das mit dem angeblich so lahmen Grundtakt (ist blödsinn siehe oben^^)


@Grundtakt, tja. In deiner obigen Ausführung täuscht du dich aber, da dies tatsächlich mal angekündigt wurde. Zusammenfassung


> und mit verweiß auf seine "Quellen" (Stimmen im Kopf würde ich sagen  *hust*),...  dabei spielt der in der Fermi Architektur, keine so dominate Rolle mehr wie noch bei GT200.


 Dazu hatte ich bereits was geschrieben. Journalistisch gesehen ist das absolut normal seine Quellen bei brisanten Informationen zu schützen, was aber, so lange du nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, kein Grund zur Annahme ist, dass er gar keine hat.


> Ne andere Sache ist seine Behauptung, die GTX480 kämme nur mit 448


 Hat er nicht geschrieben, bitte einmal gründlich durchlesen. Er schrieb das die 470 so viele Shadereinheiten hat und bei der 480 hat er von 512 Shadereinheiten geredet.


> Cores, und der Unterschied zwischen 480 und 470 wäre allein im Takt.
> Da hat er auch zuviel schwarz durch seine rote Brille gesehen...


Das hat er so nicht geschrieben. Die Unterschiede die aus seinem Gesagtem hervorgehen liegen also im Takt und in der Anzahl der Shadereinheiten.


> Und seine viel beschworenen Aussagen zur Verschiebung des Fermi (hört man ja immer wieder), *hätte sich jeder** zusammen reimen können, der mit Blick auf die Schwierigkeiten des DIE Shrink des GT200b in 2008 und den Fertigungsproblemen von TSMC im letzten Jahr, noch ein und eins zusammenzählen kann.
> 
> *zb... *hust*


Aha und das er das zusammengereimt hat macht ihn jetzt unglaubwürdig? 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

Er läßt Offensichtliches in sein erfunden Quark mit einfließen, so bleibt am ende ein 50/50 Verhältnis von Wahr und Falsch.
Wenn er nicht so bewust die 50% Falsch erfinden würde, wäre das ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Februar 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> ATI gibt 2 Jahre Garantie auf die neuen Karten. Ich persönlich würde mich doch keine Graka kaufen die im Vergleich vieleicht 100€ teurer ist und nur 1Jahr Garantie gewähren. Das heisst doch für mich, dass der Hersteller angst um die eigene Qualität hat.



Ein Hersteller Angut um Qualität? Wohl kaum
Ich musste grade meinem iPod reparieren lassen aber die Garantie war auch nur 1Jahr lang... Und die Garantie ist vor 2Monaten abgelaufen 

Naja in der Werkstatt meinten die aber, dass mehrere Hersteller z.B. auch Nintendo nur 1 Jahr geben.

Ist zwar etwas OffTopic, aber in so einem Thread wie diesem, wo nur unwahrheiten ausgetauscht werden ist's wohl auch egal...


[IRONIE]
Noch mehr OT?
OK: NVidia fertigt schon lange in Serie, Fermit stampft ATI in Grund und Boden, hier sind nur ATI FanBoys, ATI geht pleite und dann geht meine Glaskugel wieder kaputt
[/IRONIE]

Nee, mal im Ernst, wer gibt denn eine Bestätigung, das ein Ex-Mitarbeiter und Hasser wirklich realistische Gerüchte/(un-)Wahrheiten von sich gibt, und nicht nur die Firma schlehct reden will, damit die Leute noch schnell die andere Marke (auf)kaufen?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Februar 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Fermi mit Duke Nukem For(n)ever? Cool, dann sind's ja nur noch so ca. 10 Jahre
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn die Ende März vorgestellt werden, dann sind dann auch spätestens Mitte April welche lieferbar. Ok, der Preis wird enorm hoch sein, aber wie alle wissen ist nVidia halt immer schon etwas teurer gewesen, hatte aber die Leistungskrone...
> ATI macht dann wieder ein vernünfitges Verhältnis aus P/L und wird sicher mit der HD5890 gegen die GTX470 konkurrieren.
> ...



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass sich ein 550 mm² Chip mit 3 Millarden Transistoren auf eine Temperatur von 50 - 60 °C per Luft kühlen lässt, was dann auch noch leise sein soll. Mag ja sein dass Nvidia Stromsparmechanismen kennt, aber was wenn die GPU nicht so will wie Nvidia? Ich hoff mal, dass die den Chip gut und leise kühlen können, aber bin da sehr skeptisch.


----------



## El-Hanfo (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn die das wirklich gut hinbekommen also auch inklusive Spawas bin ich beeindruckt. Da es aber möglich ist werde ich jetzt nichts vom Besenfressen erzählen .


----------



## Terence Skill (23. Februar 2010)

aber es ist schon seltsam das nvidia sich so extrem mit details und benchmarks zurückhält... man könnte denken das sie angst haben das sich die meisten dann ne ati kaufen...wenn schwarz auf weiss zu sehen ist das der fermi nicht mehr bringt. wenn ich eine angeblich so schnelle karte plane zu launchen dann veröffentliche ich doch so früh wie möglich fakten und zahlen um zu beeindrucken und unentschlossene käufer zum warten zu animieren. bevor sie sofort bei der konkurrenz kaufen.


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

Vom Cypress gabs auch erst 2-3 Wochen vor Release erste Benchmarks.
Und vorm Release des G80 gab auch die wildesten Spekulationen, weil NV damals genauso restriktiv mit Infos gehandelt hat wie heute, nur mit dem Unterschied das sie (bzw TSMC) damals keine Fertigungsprobleme hatten und den Release nicht immer wieder verschieben mussten.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. Februar 2010)

sowas kann man gerne machen wenn man der erste ist, der eine neue generation auf den markt bringt, oder die releases relativ zeitgleich liegen. aber in der situation in der sich nvidia momentan befindet, halte ich diese informationspolitik für kontraproduktiv. nvidia müsste viel dafür tun die käufer bei stange zu halten. das geht zum einen mit harten fakten und zum zweiten mit vollkommener geheimniskrämerei. zweites nutze ich in dem moment aber höchstens wenn mir erstens nicht zur verfügung steht. normalerweise


----------



## Oneill (23. Februar 2010)

naja, auch wenn ich nicht viel von NV's marketing halt(und sauer bin verarscht zu werden)
NV hat Glück im Unglück. Immerhin sind die ATI Karten immer noch nicht so gut verfügbar, bzw zu guten Preisen zumindest lieferbar. Viele Leute warten bis sich das ändert, so das NV diese Käufer eventuell für sich gewinnen kann. Zumal die Leute nun mal doch neugierig sind, was da wohl kommen mag.

Ich zB wollte mein System schon Anfang des Monats kompett neu machen, aber ich warte noch damit bis die Grakas etwas billiger sind/ich weiß was Fermi leisten kann.(aber auch nur weil ich grade mitten in den Prüfungen bin und eh nicht zoggen kann, sonst wären schon zwei 5970 gekauft und verbaut)


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Februar 2010)

NVIDIA macht doch gute PR, wenn sich alle auf die Fermi konzentrieren und dabei halb durchdrehen und von nichts Anderem mehr träumen können.
Die G200 verkaufen sich selbst jetzt doch noch prima, wozu die Eile.

NVIDIA - Fans kaufen sich eh die Fermi, so oder so, ich ebenfalls (allerdings nicht sofort).
Und man ist zu ATI doch mehr als freundlich, ein starker verhandlungsfähiger "Feind" ist besser als unberechenbare Ungewissheit.

Und man möchte eventuell keinen Fehlstart hinlegen, sprich:

- keine fehlerhaften GPU's (nicht nochmal)
- Zero - HotFix - Strategie
- absolute Nähe zum Kunden (LAN-Party launch)
- Marken Image Prägung (ala Mercedes,Ferrari etc.)

Nur so als Vermutung.


----------



## Sheeep (24. Februar 2010)

Waren denn vor der Präsentation der G80 auch so wenige Details bekannt?

Also ich hab nur noch im Kopf das es hieß: "Unified Shader reformieren die Grafikwelt", und ich meine, dass das auch erst im letzten Moment bekannt gegeben wurde...


----------



## Zombiez (24. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass sich ein 550 mm² Chip mit 3 Millarden Transistoren auf eine Temperatur von 50 - 60 °C per Luft kühlen lässt, was dann auch noch leise sein soll. Mag ja sein dass Nvidia Stromsparmechanismen kennt, aber was wenn die GPU nicht so will wie Nvidia? Ich hoff mal, dass die den Chip gut und leise kühlen können, aber bin da sehr skeptisch.


 
Nvidia hat doch gesagt, dass sie die Optimus Technologie auch für Fermi machen wollen. Damit braucht die Karte genau 0Watt, bzw weniger als die ATIs, wenn der 2. Grafikchip (zb ne umgelabelte g210^^) auf der selben Platine ist. 
Nvidia hat auch gesagt, dass die Spannungen der Fermi für oc per tool angepasst werden können, also wird die Temperatur kaum grenzwertig sein können. 

Achja bzgl Preis wurde doch bereits von den Boardpartnern gesagt 300usd (also ca hd5850 niveau) für die gtx470, die das leistungsniveau der hd5870 haben soll.

Man sollte vielleicht mehr den Aussagen von Nvidia und den Boardpartnern Beachtung schenken, als einen im Internet Amoklaufenden Fanatiker der selbst zugibt Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten...

Fazit:
Ja ich bin Optimist und ich habe schon solange auf Fermi gewartet, da machen die 1-2Monate auch nichts mehr aus. 
Fermi wird schnell (bezweifelt keiner), günstig (aufgrund des lost race) und ansprechenden idleverbrauch (dank optimus(?)) haben. Also am Ende doch noch alles gut gelaufen^^


----------



## DarkMo (24. Februar 2010)

un wo haste das her? quellen un so  grad sowas sollte man dann auch mit quellen untermauern, weil ich hör das hier zum ersten mal *g* während alle jedem informations fitzelchen hinterherrennen und sich genaueres wünschen, hast du  urplötzlich sonstwas für infos? ^^


----------



## klabur (24. Februar 2010)

Also Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass Nvidia keine GTX480 auf den MArkt bringt, die nur 5% schneller ist als die 5870. Da bringen die lieber gar keine Karte raus und etwickeln einfach weiter.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Leistungszuwachs wie auch bisher mind. 50% gemessen an der letzten Generation beträgt, werde ich mir diese Karte kaufen. Nicht weil sie von NVidia ist, sondern weil sie dann die schnellste Singlekarte ist. Und wenn einmal AMD die Leistungskrone (längerfristig, nicht für 3 Monate) übernimmt, dann werde ich mir die AMD Karte kaufen.

Mir ist es komplett egal wieviel Strom die Karte frisst (der 52" LCD brauch ja auch 300Watt - da schalte ich einfach im Winter die Heizung zurück, oder im Sommer die Klimaanlage ein), oder wie sie aussieht oder wie gross der CHip ist. Hauptsache Sie ist schnell. Der Rechner in den die Karte kommt, is eh nur zum spielen an. Surfen oder arbeiten wird an anderen Rechnern erledigt.Auch die Laztstärke is mir egal - wird in die WaKü eingehängt.

Und bevor wieder wer herummeckert von wegen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis: Darauf können andere schaunen und sich ein oder 2 Hundert Euro sparen und sich freuen. Wenn ich mir mal dass nicht mehr leisten kann, dann lass ich es gleich und such mir ein günstigeres Hobby, zb.Wandern oder so.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (24. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist SemiAccurate - wenn die auch nur ein einziges Mal recht haben, mit dem was die da wieder an völlig kruden Behauptungen aufstellen, fress' ich 'nen Besen.


Na wie du schon sagst SemiAccurate!
Also abwarten. Die sind echt schlimmer wie Die Bild Zeitung lol


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2010)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Na wie du schon sagst SemiAccurate!
> Also abwarten. Die sind echt schlimmer wie Die Bild Zeitung lol


Aha, kannst du das auch irgendwie belegen warum das so ist oder entspricht das einer blosen Behauptung deinerseits?

MfG


----------



## acc (24. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> charlie sagte bereits im letzten sommer voraus, dass fermi definitiv nicht in 2009 kommt, sondern in q2 2010 und hat auch von anfang an auf die probleme der chip-größe und von tsmc hingewiesen. hut ab, auch wenn er machmal etwas neutraler schreiben könnte.



da hat er mal glück gehabt mit seinen spekulationen ins blaue, glaubwürdiger macht ihn das allerdings auch nicht. selbst nvidia konnte vor dem tapeout überhaupt nicht einschätzen, wielange sie mit dem chip noch brauchen um ihm marktreif zu kriegen. nur charlie wusste das seltsamerweise schon und das ganz ohne greifbare fakten, das ist ein fall für anhänger von hellsehern und dergleichen.


----------



## Partybu3 (24. Februar 2010)

hehe ... also ich würd nvidia mal so nen flop gönnen obwohl ich selber bis dato nur nvidia karten hatte. das hätte den fx der marktregulierung und des preisverfalls.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2010)

Wer ist eigentlich Charlie... Kann mir das mal einer sagen? Ich lese hier Charlie,Charlie.Charlie... um Wayne gehts hier?


----------



## TAZ (24. Februar 2010)

klabur schrieb:


> Also Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass Nvidia keine GTX480 auf den MArkt bringt, die nur 5% schneller ist als die 5870. Da bringen die lieber gar keine Karte raus und etwickeln einfach weiter.



Vergiss es, auch nVidia kann es sich nicht leisten eine komplette Generation über den Haufen zu werfen. Das wäre finaziell ein Desaster. Momentan versuchen sie halt den Chip zu retten dass er kein totaler Flop wird. Wie gesagt, wenn sie keine Probleme mit dem Chip hätten wäre er längst draußen.



orca26 schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Charlie... Kann mir das mal einer sagen? Ich lese hier Charlie,Charlie.Charlie... um Wayne gehts hier?



Charlie ist der Typ der die Artikel auf semiaccurate.com schreibt. Hat mal bei nVidia gearbeitet, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

27 Seiten - *siebenundzwanzig* Seiten

"Faszinierend" - würde Spock jetzt sagen
27 Seiten; primär basierend auf dem "Amoklauf" eines sehr bekannten N_VIDIA-Hassers

Warten wir es doch einfach ab und lassen uns überraschen - möglicherweise wird es ja eine positive werden - möglicherweise


----------



## amdtechnoman (24. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte zu dem ganzen jetzt mal eins loswerden: meine letzten beiden Grafikkarten waren auch von Nvidia, eine 8800GT und jetzt eine GTX260. Ich möchte hier mal eins klar stellen: das was sich Nvidia bei den ersten GTX260 und 280-Karten erlaubt hat, paßt unter keine Kuhhaut. Rund 30 % aller ausgelieferten Karten hatten einen Heatbug, sie sind beim Zocken einfach überhitzt und ausgestiegen, aufgrud schlampig aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste am HeatSpreader. Jeder von denen die damals so viel Geld ausgegeben hatten und einen solchen Schrott !!!!! geliefert bekamen, die werden mit Nvidia Karten in Zukunft wohl ein wenig vorsichtiger sein und zu den günstigeren Ati- Karten greifen. Meine Nächste Karte wird sicherlich nicht mehr von Nvidia sein. Jedoch hoffe ich natürlich daß Nvidia bald endlich mal was auf die Reihe kriegt, denn Konkurrenz läßt die Preist purzeln...


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Februar 2010)

amdtechnoman schrieb:


> Rund 30 % aller ausgelieferten Karten hatten einen Heatbug, sie sind beim Zocken einfach überhitzt und ausgestiegen, aufgrud schlampig aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste am HeatSpreader.



Was kann Nvidia dafür, wenn die Boardpartner Wärmeleitpaste nicht richtig verarbeiten? 

Die Karten werden von Asus und Co. hergestellt, Nvidia liefert den Chip und selbst hier eigentlich nur das Design.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

amdtechnoman schrieb:


> .... aufgrund schlampig aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste am HeatSpreader.


 
Mann, was hatte ich Glück bei meinen 4 (*vier*) 260ern - alle ohne Probleme
Aber eben, wie Hugo78 schon angemerkt hat, möglicherweise lag es daran, dass nicht N_VIDIA-Leute bei Gigabyte,ASUS und EVGA die Paste drauf gemacht haben ...



amdtechnoman schrieb:


> Jedoch hoffe ich natürlich daß Nvidia bald endlich mal was auf die Reihe kriegt, denn Konkurrenz läßt die Preise purzeln...


 
Da haste recht - und genau dies ist das Geheimnis - wir gewinnen so oder so
Aber diskutiert ihr mal noch 30 Seiten weiter - ich halte mich jetzt wieder raus


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

Die können sehr viel dafür - schließlich sind es ihre Partner die sie sich rausgesucht haben.

Kenner greifen zu ATi, der Rest zu nvidia, ist doch ok.


----------



## Frittenkalle (24. Februar 2010)

Und selbst wenn die Karte nur minimal schneller sein wird.... dann ist es eben nicht das ULTIMATIV erwartete, kennen wir doch schon von ATi mit der hd2900xt und der fx5800ultra/5900 die waren ja auch nicht so der bringer....l
Außerdem wurde die Karte ja ursprünglich für nen anderen Bereich konzepiert als gaymen.....


----------



## tm0975 (24. Februar 2010)

acc schrieb:


> da hat er mal glück gehabt mit seinen spekulationen ins blaue, glaubwürdiger macht ihn das allerdings auch nicht. selbst nvidia konnte vor dem tapeout überhaupt nicht einschätzen, wielange sie mit dem chip noch brauchen um ihm marktreif zu kriegen. nur charlie wusste das seltsamerweise schon und das ganz ohne greifbare fakten, das ist ein fall für anhänger von hellsehern und dergleichen.



das hielt nvidia nicht davon ab, ständig versprechungen ins blaue zu machen. hätten sie das nicht getan, wäre alles halb so wild. statt dessen versuchen sie allen weiß zu machen, dass morgen fermi kommt, und das seit nem halben jahr...


----------



## acc (24. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> das hielt nvidia nicht davon ab, ständig versprechungen ins blaue zu machen. hätten sie das nicht getan, wäre alles halb so wild. statt dessen versuchen sie allen weiß zu machen, dass morgen fermi kommt, und das seit nem halben jahr...



normale taktik, jeder mit etwas grips weiss das und nimmt das erst garnicht für voll. charlie tippt andauernd ins blaue, da findest du das irgendwie nicht verkehrt, seltsame welt .


----------



## BigBoymann (24. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Die können sehr viel dafür - schließlich sind es ihre Partner die sie sich rausgesucht haben.
> 
> Kenner greifen zu ATi, der Rest zu nvidia, ist doch ok.



Das ist schon ein wenig geflame, nicht war!!!

Also das kann niemand sagen, welcher Hersteller besser ist. 

ATI wird hintergesagt, dass sie Treiberporbleme haben, ich hatte noch nie welche. 
NV wird hinterhergesagt, dass sie in allen möglihne Benches schummeln, mir doch egal, ich brauche keine Benchmarks. 

Jeder Hersteller hat seine Tücken, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mit meinen beiden ATIs ganz zufrieden bin. Aber davor waren genauso überzeugend die Nvidias. Deshalb, lasst uns warten, wir werden sehen. Überrraschen tut mich hier sicherlich nichts mehr, wer weiß, vieleicht fallen sie ja leistungsmäßig sogar hinter den G92 zurück.


----------



## Modstar (24. Februar 2010)

Meine Einstellung ist dazu abwartenb und Tee trinken!


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2010)

Hört mal Jungs,damals die Heatbug Geschichte war nicht so wild wie ich finde. Viel schlimmer sind so Nummern b.z.w. Flops wie die XT2900 oder wie die Dreckskaten hießen... Die liefen zwar aber waren der letzte Dreck.

Oder solche Nvidia Marktstrategien wie ständig "neue" "Refreshes" von Chips rauszubringen.... macht den Gebrauchtmarkt kaputt....

Was das eigentliche Thema angeht kann man nr warten bis Ende März. Jetzt frage ich mich aber auch so langsam ob dieser Charlie nicht so oder so von Nvidia das Maul verboten bekommen hat? Eigentlich darf der doch gar nicht Quatschen? Ehemaliger Arbeitgeber und so? Und grade in Amiland dürften dem doch Strafen drohen. Warscheinlich ist dieser Autor ein Wichtigtuer.


----------



## Norman (24. Februar 2010)

ist gestern nun noch was um 17.00 Uhr passiert??? 
Also ich hoffe mal das fermi bald kommt, mir ist eigentlich ziemlich egal welche letztendlich schneller ist, ich will nur endlich eine HD 5850 haben und das zu einem annehmbaren Preis.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (24. Februar 2010)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Nvidia hat doch gesagt, dass sie die Optimus Technologie auch für Fermi machen wollen. Damit braucht die Karte genau 0Watt, bzw weniger als die ATIs, wenn der 2. Grafikchip (zb ne umgelabelte g210^^) auf der selben Platine ist.
> Nvidia hat auch gesagt, dass die Spannungen der Fermi für oc per tool angepasst werden können, also wird die Temperatur kaum grenzwertig sein können.
> 
> Achja bzgl Preis wurde doch bereits von den Boardpartnern gesagt 300usd (also ca hd5850 niveau) für die gtx470, die das leistungsniveau der hd5870 haben soll.
> ...



Lol Optimist ist gut Das glaubst aber auch nur du, dass die GTX für 300$ auf den Markt kommen wird. Der Preis ist allein schon angesichts der Chipgröße unrealistisch. 
Zu Nvidias Optimus sage Ich dir folgendes: Wer kauft sich eine GTX 470/480 und hat dann ein Board mit integriertem Grafikchip, bzw eine CPU mir integrierter Grafik? Ich denke ein GTX 470/480 Käufer wird zu einem P55/X58/890FX Chipsatz tendieren und mindestens eine Core i7 850/ Phenom II X4 945 CPU auf seinem Board haben. Somit ist dein Argument mit Nvidias Optimus null und nichtig, da es keine zweite GPU geben wird. Und jetzt sag nicht, es könnte doch sein, dass jemand der einen Core i3 auf einem G57 Board verwendet, zu einer Fermi-Karte greifen wird. Die GTX 470 zielt mindestens auf das Performance-Segment und hier sind integrierte Grafikkerne in Chipsatz oder CPU unüblich. 

Was die Leistung angeht, solletst du erst einmal Benchmarks abwarten, bevor du dich hier darauf festlegst, dass die GTX 470 viel schneller sein wird, als die HD 5850. Und du solltest nicht vergessen, dass Ati die Preise ohne Probleme senken kann. 
Selbst wenn Nvidia die GTX 470 für 300$ auf den Markt bringen kann, ohne dabei Verlust zu machen, wird sie in Deutschland keine 300€ kosten. 

300$


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2010)

Gunny ganz korrekt ist das so nicht.

ati sieht seinen 790gx durchaus im performancebereich und der bringt eine igp mit.

das dürfte jedoch die absolute ausnahme sein 
im allgemeinen hast du recht, kaum wer der ne karte dieser leistungs und preisregion kauft, hat nen igp-chipsatz auf dem bord.

einerseits verständlich, andererseits ist da sowohl ati als auch nvidia vorzuwerfen das zusmamenspiel nicht schon eher forciert zu haben.
schließlich hatten beide hersteller schon soetwas in der schublade und faktisch auf dem markt, dann aber nicht weiter supportet und wieder in die schublade gepackt...

ich würd dahingehend sagen, nvidia hat es verpennt da rechtzeitig grundsteien zu legen

bzgl. der 300$
das halöte ich auch für nicht machbar
wenn ich mri die chipflächevon atis 5800 reihe ansehe udn die preise dazu... prost mahlzeit, die yield-rate dürfte bei nvidia weit schlechter liegen, und ich fürchte einfahc mal, des wird deutlich teurer,
ich tippe grob auf 100$ mehr


----------



## hawk910 (25. Februar 2010)

Interessante Diskussion. Ich habe mich mit den wirtschaftlichen Faktoren gar nicht soooo sehr auseinandergesetzt, aber eigentlich reicht der oberflächige Blick um einige Dinge feststellen zu können:

1: auch Nvidia ist nicht unfehlbar (haben auch schon Mist auf den Markt geschmissen)
2: Nvidia hat Probs mit ihren neuen Chips und ist sehr spät dran
3: Langsam wird die 4XX GTX bestimmt nicht (+/- 10%....is eh Banane)
4: Günstig wird sie wohl auch nicht (es sei denn, die Karten floppen und die Preise müssen runter)
5: die 5870 wäre wahrscheinlich selbst dann die interessantere Wahl, wenn die Nvidia 10% schneller wird (P/L, Wärme, Lautstärke), es sei denn, dass der Preis und andere Nachteile gar keine Rolle spielen.
6: Treiberprobleme bei ATI? Ist mir nicht großartig aufgefallen (wenn man mal von GTA4 und vielleicht Crossfire absieht)
7: Wird Fermi wirklich "so übel", kann Nvidia eigentlich nur auf sein Fanboys setzen
8: PhysX großer Vorteil? Das ich nicht lache...
9: ATI kann bestimmt noch am Preis drehen...im Notfall
10: Nvidia steht langsam echt lächerlich da. Das ist nicht das richtige Verhalten für eine führende Kraft auf dem Markt. Eine Ankündigung nach der anderen...ohne brauchbare Infos, nur Propaganda um die Unentschlossenen, die Unwissenden und die Fanboys bei der Stange zu halten. Da kann irgend etwas nicht richtig sein, oder?

Alles andere ist Spekulation. Ende des Jahres wollte ich mal nach ner neuen Karte gucken und ich bin für jeden Hersteller offen. Meine alte 8800 GTS (G92) war ein tolles Stück Hardware, gute Leistung für faires Geld...aber seit dem hab ich kein interessantes Nvidia-Produkt mehr sichten können (ok, die 260er evtl. noch). Meine jetzige 4890 ist ebenfalls klasse. Abwarten heißt es! Bin gespannt, ob Nvidia mal was brauchbares zu den neuen Karten vorzeigen kann oder ob sie nur Schaum schlagen und ihr CEO nur die Fangemeinde blendet.


----------



## KeiteH (25. Februar 2010)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass ihr hier _die_ zwei Marktführer Vergleicht, oder?
Dann davon zu sprechen, dass der Eine oder Andere "besser" sei, halte ich für ziemlich dummes gelaber. 
Wenn der Eine oder Andere so schlecht wäre, wäre er nicht mit dabei. 
Der Eine hat hier Vorteile, der Andere da, kochen tun beide aber auch nur mit Wasser, von daher... wayne
Ich sag mal zu Fermi nur: It's done when it's done...  
...und damit ich nich doch noch falsch verstanden werde:
Erst DANN macht das Diskutieren darüber wieder Sinn.

greetz


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

Warum müssen eigentlich bei den GTX4xx zwingend Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke höher sein als bei den HD58xx, falls diese schneller sein sollten? Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die neue Nvidia-Architektur evtl. etwas effizienter arbeiten könnte, als die Xenon/C1 bzw. R600 von ATI? 
Anscheinend ein manifestiertes Vorurteil von ATI-Fanboys


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich bei den GTX4xx zwingend Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke höher sein als bei den HD58xx, falls diese schneller sein sollten? Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die neue Nvidia-Architektur evtl. etwas effizienter arbeiten könnte, als die Xenon/C1 bzw. R600 von ATI?
> Anscheinend ein manifestiertes Vorurteil von ATI-Fanboys


Größer CHip, mehr Transistoren folglich auch mehr Hitze.

Des Weiteren wurde darüber auch schon zu genüge berichtet, demnach wird an dem Punkt etwas dran sein. Folglich hat das nichts mit "Fanboy" zu tun und überhaupt, es nervt gewaltig, dass hier jeder jeden, nur weil es nicht seiner Meinung entspricht, als Fanboy tituliert, das ist absolutes Kindergartenniveau.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Größer CHip, mehr Transistoren folglich auch mehr Hitze.


 
Nun besteht nicht noch die Möglichkeit das NV ein ausgeklügeltes Kühlungssystem verbaut, oder ist der Zug schon abgefahren?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

Hat man aber bei HD4000/GTX2xx eher weniger gesehen. Oder wieso hat eine HD4870 eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als eine GTX260? Oder eine HD4870 X2 mehr als eine GTX295?

@Blizzard: Japp, wie deutlich die Nvidia-Referenzkühler den ATI-Pendants überlegen sind, hat man nicht nur bei den GTX200ern gesehen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun besteht nicht noch die Möglichkeit das NV ein ausgeklügeltes Kühlungssystem verbaut, oder ist der Zug schon abgefahren?


Das Problem wird sein, dass auf Grund der Architektur die Produktionskosten schon sehr hoch sind, wenn jetzt ein noch zu ausgeklügeltest Kühlungsdesign mit integriert wird, wäre die Karte wieder ein Stück weit unwirtschaftlicher. Man muss versuchen einen Mittelweg zu finden. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

Bei 400-600 Euro das Stück kann man auch ein ausgezeichnetes Kühlungssystem verlangen. Schließlich fährt ein erstklassiger Wagen auch gleich mit Klimaanlange an


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat man aber bei HD4000/GTX2xx eher weniger gesehen. Oder wieso hat eine HD4870 eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als eine GTX260?


 Höherer Takt zum Beispiel??? 


> Oder eine HD4870 X2 mehr als eine GTX295?


Siehe oben. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei 400-600 Euro das Stück kann man auch ein ausgezeichnetes Kühlungssystem verlangen. Schließlich fährt ein erstklassiger Wagen auch gleich mit Klimaanlange an


Wie in der Wirtschaft allgemein bekannt, heißt teuer nicht zwangsläufig besser. 

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2010)

Ach, und die GTX4xx sollen höher takten oder was?


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und die GTX4xx sollen höher takten oder was?


K.A., dass kann ich dir erst verraten wenn Nvidia endlich mal mit den Takten rausrückt.  Ansonsten bezog ich mich ja anfänglich auch exemplarisch auf die Chipgröße aber egal jetzt, musste ja nicht so persönlich nehmen, wollte das eben nur mal anmerken. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

Es versteht sich ja von selbst das der nun größere Chip auch mehr Abwärme produziert, allerdings ist es auch ein Muss, diese Wärme zu verarbeiten. Fortschritt muss in vielen Richtungen erfolgen, sonst zahl ich bzw. zahlt man keine 500 Euro.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Da hast du wohl Recht aber tendenziell verbrauchen einfach größere Chips mehr und erzeugen eben dementsprechend auch mehr Hitze und das kann man eben gegenüber zu einem kleineren Chip nicht 1zu1 kompensieren, siehe CPU´s 65nm zu 45nm.

Deshalb, um auf das Thema zurückzukommen und weil schon viel darüber berichtet wurde geht man davon aus das die Abwärme und der Stromverbrauch eben höher ist. 

MfG


----------



## hawk910 (25. Februar 2010)

> Deshalb, um auf das Thema zurückzukommen und weil schon viel darüber berichtet wurde geht man davon aus das die Abwärme und der Stromverbrauch eben höher ist.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Das steht doch eigentlich gar nicht zur Diskussion. Selbst bei den allerersten Meldungen die ich über die neuen Nvidias gelesen hab, ist man von hoher Wärme und Stromaufnahme ausgegangen und bisher gibt es nicht den kleinsten Hinweis, dass es nicht so wär. Nvidia will die Leistung in den Vordergrund stellen auf Teufel komm raus.
ATI ist hier wirklich ein großer Coup gelungen wenn Nvidia nicht entsprechende Leistung aus dem Fermi holt.

Außerdem ist der Stromverbrauch der 4870 und der GTX260 nahezu gleich, zu mindest unter Last. Dass die ATI´s mehr Leistung im Idle aufgenommen haben ist ja kein Geheimnis, der Speicher blieb immer auf Volldampf, ein Bug, den ATI jetzt offenbar in den Griff bekommen hat, das hatte nichts mit der GPU zu tun.

Und nein, ich bin kein Fanboy (weder von dem einen, noch dem anderen), aber ich versuche objektiv zu sein und ich würde auch wieder Nvidia kaufen...wenn es denn passen würde. Zur Zeit scheinen die Signale ein wenig auf "Flop" gestellt zu sein (was Fermi auch sein wird, wenn sie heiß, stromhungrig, nur 5% schneller sein sollte und obendrein noch zu den erwarteten dreisten Preisen erscheint), aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren... nach den ersten offiziellen Tests ohne Nvidia-CEO-Propaganda und Fanboy-Gerede.

Auf der anderen Seite könnte es auch das Marketing wieder richten. Man muß nur "Nvidia!" und "Physx!" schreien, dazu unhaltbare Parolen wie z.B. "Bessere Treiber!" und schon spülen die Fanboys Geld in die Kassen.
Klappte ja auch bei Cod Modern Beschissfare 1.1 ...


----------



## TKing (25. Februar 2010)

So nun gibt es endlich einige Hinweise auf die GTX 480 und GTX 470...also ein wahrer Renner wirds wohl nicht und die ATIs sind der sogar überlegen laut vr-zone:
[Rumour] Geforce GTX 400 Series details (Performance, pricing, etc.) | IT SHOW 2010 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts 
Und selbst die verfügbarkeit der Karten soll ziemlich begrenzt im April stattfinden:
AIB partners haven't received Geforce GTX 400 reference designs | IT SHOW 2010 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts

Eigentliich würd ichs nicht glauben, aber diese News könnten stimmen...


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn das stimmen sollte, uijuijui. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die 2900xt Generation von ATI. 

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

Das wäre es doch mal  Wenn Nvidia richtig abkackt ! Wäre mal schön für ATI aber eigentlich habe ich eher gehofft ne karte kaufen zu können die noch stärker ist als die HD 5xxx.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn irgendwie drüber gequatscht wird ist immer was wahres dran. Langsam tippe ich auch mal das das so ein Hosenschiss wie die XT2900 wird....


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

Tja, und wenn ATI nächstes Jahr mit der neuen Architektur kommt ist nV mal wieder ganz am Popo. Eine neue Architektur werden die nach Fermi bestimmt nicht so schnell machen. Eher sowas wie ne HD 3000 2.0.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn sich das jetzt wirklich bewahrheiten sollte, dann lass ich das mit dem Neukauf, weil ich finde, dass selbst die HD5870 schon fast zu lahm ist um als neue Innovation zu gelten...

Toll, sie haben es mit einer neuen Generation endlich geschafft, nVidia zu besiegen, und dadurch dass viele Leute an Gerüchte glauben, als ob sie selber Jen dingsda wären, kaufen sie jetzt warscheinlich auch noch Massenweise die HD5xxx, weil die gerüchte ja auf jedenfall stimmen, und AMD wird so langsam immer reicher...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

Gerüchte sind nie komplett falsch, etwas wahres ist immer dran.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (25. Februar 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> und AMD wird so langsam* immer reicher*...


Erstmal weniger arm und das ist auch gut so, denn AMD ist verschuldet ohne Ende. 
Ohne AMD als Konkurrenz für Intel und Nvidia würden wir ziemlich bedröppelt gucken, weil dann die Preisvergleiche vermutlich nur noch eklige Zahlen für CPUs und Grakas ausspucken würden.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat man aber bei HD4000/GTX2xx eher weniger gesehen. Oder wieso hat eine HD4870 eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als eine GTX260? Oder eine HD4870 X2 mehr als eine GTX295?
> 
> @Blizzard: Japp, wie deutlich die Nvidia-Referenzkühler den ATI-Pendants überlegen sind, hat man nicht nur bei den GTX200ern gesehen.



Du vergisst, dass die GTX 260 mit GDDR3-Ram ausgestattet ist und niedrigere Taktraten als eine HD 4870 hat. Solltest du eigentlich wissen.
Zudem ist die GTX 260 langsamer als eine HD 4870. 

Und wenn du schon davon redest, dass man bei einem Preis von 500€ ein gutes Kühlsystem erwarten kann, dann denk nur mal an die GeForce FX alias Staubsauger. 

@Vorposter: Ohne Amd könnten es sich viele Nerds überhaupt nicht leisten zu zocken. Intel würde die Core 2/ Core i7 CPUs nochmal deutlich teurer verkaufen und eine GTX 260 würde jetzt noch 250€ kosten.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (25. Februar 2010)

Sieht nicht gut aus für NV. 70 Grad im Leerlauf und 70 % Lüfterdrehzahl. Wenn das stimmt wird sie wirklich schneller sein als die HD 5870. Schneller im Nirvana, durch Überhitzung. Aber mal im Ernst: erstmal abwarten wies wirklich aussieht. Selbst wenn beide gleichschnell sind, ist es bis auf die Wärmeentwicklung eigentlich kein Fail. Es ist halt schwer, an der HD 5870 vorbeizuziehen.


----------



## tm0975 (25. Februar 2010)

weitere schlechte nachrichten: es wird wohl vorerst ein papiertiger werden

Second-tier makers unlikely to start mass shipping Nvidia Fermi cards until April

nicht mal alle nvidia-partner haben chips/karten bekommen. fermi wird wohl erst im hebst 2011 richtig in erscheinung treten können. dann, wenn 28nm zu verfügung steht.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

Nun das mit der Massenproduktion vor April nicht viel läuft, war eigentlich klar.


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

679,00 $.....Ich frage mich wann die karten die 1000 $ marke durchbrechen !


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

Bei dem Preis wird die Karte im Endeffekt auch einiges mehr leisten, als die meisten bisher glauben.


----------



## tolga9009 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich möchte mich auf die Meldung von VR-Zone beziehen. Bei der Meldung von VR-Zone gab es einen Übersetzungsfehler, den ich mit meinen Türkisch-Kenntnissen ausfindig machen konnte (ist ja auch meine Muttersprache ). Undzwar heißt es in der Quelle:


> GeForce GTX 480 ise çift  grafik işlemcili ATi Radeon HD 5970 modeline yakın  bir performans  sergileyecek


_GeForce GTX 480, ATi HD 5970'e yak?n performans sergileyebilir

_Übersetzt bedeutet das: "die GTX 480 dagegen (auf GTX470 bezogen) wird eine Performance erbringen, die in der Nähe der Dual GPU HD5970 liegt."

Weiter heißt es in der Quelle, dass eine Fermi X2 mit 2 x GTX470 GPUs geplant sei. Diese Informationen scheinen ziemlich sicher zu sein, jedoch nicht die Informationen über die Preise, welche laut Quelle 500$ für die GTX470 und 600$ für die GTX480 betragen soll. Konkrete Hinweise zu Preisen soll es ungefähr zur Zeit der Cebit 2010 geben.

Ich bin weiterhin gespannt, wie das jetzt mit der Fermi ausgehen wird.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## The_Final (25. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> nicht mal alle nvidia-partner haben chips/karten bekommen. fermi wird wohl erst im hebst 2011 richtig in erscheinung treten können. dann, wenn 28nm zu verfügung steht.


Sofern es bei der 28nm-Fertigung nicht wieder solche Probleme gibt wie bei 40nm.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

Selbst wenn die Fermi X2 (die, nur eine Schätzung, aufgrund von Hitzeproblemen kaum möglich ist) kommt und die HD 5970 übertrifft musst du einiges bedenken:
1)Die HD 5970 kostet unter 600€... Alleine schon die Single-Core GPU GTX 480 kostet mehr.. Bei wahrscheinlich viel weniger Leistung!
2)Mal angenommen es werden 2-Mal die GTX 470 verbaut.. Zu je 550€... Macht dann 1100€. Plus die üblichen NVidia-Aufschläge von 10%, also 1210€. Dafür kannst du dir 2-Mal die HD 5970 holen, die zusammen garantiert mehr Leistung haben werden!
3)Die Kühlung wird unmöglich sein, wenn Fermi jetzt schon unter Hitzeproblemen leidet... Dann braucht man bei sich im Zimmer ja garkeine Heizung mehr, wenn die mal unter Last läuft... Wobei, Idle sollte auch schon reichen^^.


----------



## schlumpf666 (25. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Sofern es bei der 28nm-Fertigung nicht wieder solche Probleme gibt wie bei 40nm.



das kann man nur hoffen, sonst dauerts noch bis 2012 bis es mal wieder grafikkarten und hoher verfügbarkeit gibt... aber dann interessierts auch keinen mehr weil ja 2012 die welt untergeht...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Februar 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Fermi X2 (die, nur eine Schätzung, aufgrund von Hitzeproblemen kaum möglich ist) kommt und die HD 5970 übertrifft musst du einiges bedenken:
> 1)Die HD 5970 kostet unter 600€... Alleine schon die Single-Core GPU GTX 480 kostet mehr.. Bei wahrscheinlich viel weniger Leistung!
> 2)Mal angenommen es werden 2-Mal die GTX 470 verbaut.. Zu je 550€... Macht dann 1100€. Plus die üblichen NVidia-Aufschläge von 10%, also 1210€. Dafür kannst du dir 2-Mal die HD 5970 holen, die zusammen garantiert mehr Leistung haben werden!
> 3)Die Kühlung wird unmöglich sein, wenn Fermi jetzt schon unter Hitzeproblemen leidet... Dann braucht man bei sich im Zimmer ja garkeine Heizung mehr, wenn die mal unter Last läuft... Wobei, Idle sollte auch schon reichen^^.



Für 1200€ würde Nvidia keine Dual-Fermi Karte verkaufen. Die wissen genau, dass es für eine solch überteuerte Karte kaum Käufer gäbe. Außerdem halte Ich die Dual-Fermi nur für ein Märchen, mehr nicht. Wieso sollte Nvidia eine Dual-Fermi Karte entwickeln, wenn sie genau wissen, dass eine Fermi GPU schon enorm heiß und stromhungrig ist. Außerdem gehen die doch davon aus, dass solch eine Karte gar nicht notwendig ist. Ich glaube Nvidia würde nur zu diesem Schritt greifen, wenn sie verzweifelt wären. 
Sicher ist jedoch, dass Nvidia kaum mit den Preisen von Ati mithalten kann. Ich denke, beim Fermi wird es wie bei der GeForce FX: Nach ein paar Monaten schon wird ein Refresh kommen, inzwischen wird am Nachfolger intensiv gearbeitet, den Nvidia sicher schon in der Hinterhand hält. Dann, ein Jahr nach Release des Fermi kommt der Nachfolger im 28nm Prozess, der für einen solch riesigen 3 Millarden Transistoren Chip viel besser geeignet ist, und wird die bisherigen Probleme egalisieren. Die Architektur des Fermi mag vielleicht schon gut sein, allerdings glaube Ich, ist der Chip ähnlich "überladen" wie der R600 seiner Zeit von Ati. Es ist wie mit einem 2 Meter Muskelprotz, der vor Kraft kaum laufen kann. 

Ich denke mal, dass der Fermi nur eine Zwischenlösung sein kann. Zu groß, zu heiß, zu Stromhungrig, Probleme mit der Yield-Rate, usw. Daher ist eine überarbeitete, neue Version ein Jahr später als wahrscheinlich zu betrachten. Der Chip ist eigentlich dem aktuellen 40nm Fertigungsprozess vorraus. Nvidia hätte besser ein 40nm Refresh des GT200b gemacht, dem DX11 Unterstützung spendiert und den Fermi um ein Jahr nach hinten verschoben. 

Was Ati macht, weis man auch noch nicht so genau. Die 5000er Generation ist sicher auch nur ein Lückenfüller zwischen HD 4000 und der nächsten Generation. Ich hoffe, dass Ati den Speicherbus endlich auf 384 Bit erweitert und die ROPs und TMUs stark ausbaut. Die Shaderzahl bräuchte gar nicht mal so sehr wachsen. Natürlich sollte der Chip dann auch extrem Stromsparend sein im Desktop-Modus. Ich hoffe, dass die Leistungsaufnahme auf unter 150 Watt für die Single-GPU Karte gedrückt wird, damit die 300 Wattgrenze vom PCIe nicht überschritten wird. Es wird ja wohl möglich sein, dass absolute High-End Karten mit weniger als 150 Watt auskommen können. 

Von Nvidia erwarte Ich, dass PhysX für Ati-Karten zur Verfügung gestellt wird, oder durch ein offenes Format ersetzt und abgeschafft wird. Ich will nicht bei jedem zweiten Spiel eine böse Vorahnung auf Performanceprobleme haben, wenn Ich den Slogan "It's meant to be played" lese. PhysiX mag zwar eine gute Technik sein, allerdings habe Ich etwas dagegen, dass viele Spiele nur mit Nvidia-Karten alle Details anzeigen. Ich möchte ein Spiel mit allen möglichen Details spielen könne, ohne mich dabei zwangsweise für eine Ati oder Nvidia - Karte entscheiden zu müssen.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja selbst geschrieben, dass eine Dual-Fermi keinen Sinn macht... Weise da ja mit meinen 3 Punkten drauf hin^^.
Das mit Dual-Fermi war bezogen auf einen meiner Vorredner.. Der ja eine solche Theorie aufgestellt hat.

Die Asus Mars hatte ja auch 1000$ gekostet...
Und die hat sich nicht allzu schlecht verkauft, ich glaube 700 der 1000 waren weg oder so ähnlich^^.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Februar 2010)

Da jetzt schon eine zweite von sich gibt denke ich langsam da könnte was dran sein.

Aber naja abwarten


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

vllt. hat nvidia heimlich auf dem Mars eine Chipfabrik gebaut?

Ich denke nicht das der Fermi so überladen ist.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Februar 2010)

Der nächste Chip von Nvidia soll ja 1000mm² Chipfläche bei 20 Milliarden Transistoren haben und wird im 28nm Verfahren gefertigt. Der Preis? 1200€ fürs Einsteigermodell


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

Ja, die GTX 571... TDP 800^^. 1200€ das Einsteigermodell? Nenene, allein schon der Referenzkühler kostet soviel...
Die Karte kostet dann an die 4000€, und damit sie läuft muss man sich den Chip noch extra kaufen für gute 8000€. Dazu noch pro Teil 10% Aufschlag. Und wenn man PhysX, CUDA, oder gar die Karte benutzen will, muss man erst ein Abo bei NVidia anfangen, monatlich den halben Lohn (also variabel) bezahlen. Die Karte, auf der man den Usernamen und das Passwort fürs Abo drauf einträgt, muss man sich auch extra kaufen... Aber leider passt die nicht in einen normalen PCI Steckplatz.. sondern nur in einen PCI-NV Steckplatz, die es nur auf speziellen Mainboards gibt, die dann leider nicht mit Intel und AMD CPUs kompatibel sind, sondern nur mit Fermi als CPU-GPU... Dazu kommen HDDs als RAM, und 2gb RAM Module als Festplatten, die per NV-ATA angeschlossen sind.


Jaja^^

Okay, genug übertrieben, back to topic:


> Ich denke nicht das der Fermi so überladen ist.



Wenn du mit überladen überhitzt und Geforce FX Sound meinst dann sag ich: abwarten, wir werden's sehen. Hier wird ja ehh nur spekuliert... Aber im Moment sieht es echt schlecht für NVidia aus..


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwie drüber gequatscht wird ist immer was wahres dran. Langsam tippe ich auch mal das das so ein Hosenschiss wie die XT2900 wird....


Es mag zwar auf den ersten Blick doof klingen, aber der R600 war imho der wichtigsten Chips in ATIs jüngerer Geschichte. 
Dort hat man nämlich den Architektur-Umbruch vollzogen auf dessen Basis alle bis heute erschienene Karten fußen.

Vielleicht wird Fermi wirklich "Nvidias R600", aber ob das im Endeffekt so schlecht ist muss sich noch zeigen.

Eigentlich habe ich den Fred hier auch nur aufgesucht weil ich auf einen sehr interessanten Artikel von jemandem gestoßen bin der sich aus solchen Diskussionen normalerweise immer heraus hält bis es was zu testen gibt:
[guru3d]NVIDIA and its troubled GeForce 400 series

Da wird einmal schön analysiert was man bis jetzt wirklich weiß, ohne reißerisch zu werden.


----------



## kc1992 (25. Februar 2010)

epic fail...
Sonst waren die neuen Generationen immer mit mehr Performance als die ATIs gesegnet, aber bei 5% und dem Preis ey...
Totaler Fail!
AMD ftw! Sie sind wieder da


----------



## The_Final (25. Februar 2010)

> Last week most of NVIDIA's partner got sampled with the first GeForce 400 series graphics cards, and of course somebody somewhere leaked information towards a person which we'll just call 'Mr C', this friendly little fellah has an unnatural and seriously unhealthy attitude towards NVIDIA, I'm seriously afraid he's gonna stroke out some day. Take a chill pill man, it's just hardware.






> So with that I'd like to close, patience, my friend, is a virtue ... we should all have a little more and base our real opinions on the final product, and not blindly absorb rumors on the web.


Vernünftig, der Mann.


----------



## Mindfuck (26. Februar 2010)

Warum drehen alle denn so am Rad wegen einer Grafikkarte. Ich seh das so... ich, besitzer einer gtx285, die Zielgruppe der gtx 480, werd einfach warten bis sich ein umstieg Leistungsmäßig lohnt.

Wenn die gtx480 jetzt echt nur so schwach ist werd ich einfach auf die nächste Generation warten, meine Karte ist eh erst 1 jahr alt. Warum soviel stress um nix?


----------



## DarkMo (26. Februar 2010)

kc1992 schrieb:


> AMD ftw! Sie sind wieder da


bis sie nächstes jahr mit der neuen architektur aufn markt wollen ^^ (diese "6000er" (so sie denn so heissen werden) sollen doch ne neue architektur bekommen oder?). dann dreht sich der spieß wie gesagt um. dann hat nv aus seiner fermi nen jahr praxiserfahrung gezogen und kann sehr viel warscheinlicher wie jetzt punkten (soll nicht heissen, das es jetzt schon unmöglich is, aber generell empfinde ichs bei kompletten neuentwicklungen schwieriger, risikoreicher, unwarscheinlicher ^^) und schwupps is ati ganz schnell wieder mit nem krüppel hinten an ^^


----------



## Schrotti (26. Februar 2010)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Warum drehen alle denn so am Rad wegen einer Grafikkarte. Ich seh das so... ich, besitzer einer gtx285, die Zielgruppe der gtx 480, werd einfach warten bis sich ein umstieg Leistungsmäßig lohnt.
> 
> Wenn die gtx480 jetzt echt nur so schwach ist werd ich einfach auf die nächste Generation warten, meine Karte ist eh erst 1 jahr alt. Warum soviel stress um nix?




Sehe ich genauso.

Warum so einen Stress machen, es gibt kein Spiel das nicht flüssig läuft (bei mir in 1680x1050).


----------



## Sp3cht (26. Februar 2010)

Ich nehme mir die MSi Lightning... die wird die dumme fermi asskicken ;D

Und als PhysX kommt meine jetzige gtx260 zum einsatz... fertig

Außerdem... mal bringt der hersteller ne gute karte, dann wiedermal der andere... die wechseln sich ab... und das ist überall so am markt, egal welches produkt man betrachtet!

Also tut net raunzen, nehmt eure alte nvidia packt sie als physx karte rein und als haupt grafikbeschleuniger nehmt ihr halt ne 5850 oder 5870 Karte.. fertig.


----------



## hawk910 (26. Februar 2010)

> Außerdem... mal bringt der hersteller ne gute karte, dann wiedermal der andere... die wechseln sich ab... und das ist überall so am markt, egal welches produkt man betrachtet!


So isses! Auch in Vergangenheit hatte Nvidia nicht immer das beste Produkt am Markt. Wenn ich noch an die 9700er von ATI denke... das war mal ne Karte die wirklich 2 Jahre lang mit allen Spielen wunderbar zurecht kam. GeForce4 hatte nix zu lachen und konnte gepflegt einpacken. Und auch die X800/X850 und die 1900er waren klasse, erste Sahne! 
Ich frag mich, warum sich das Gerücht noch immer hartnäckig hält, dass Nvidia allein die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hätte. 
Nun hat wohl ATI mal (wieder) die Nase vorn, is doch ok und verdient haben sie es auch.
Für uns Endverbraucher kann ich nur hoffen, dass auch in Zukunft beide Hersteller sich am Markt behaupten können, sonst würden wir uns über die Preise wundern...
Den AMD-Fanboys sei gesagt: freut euch! Den anderen sage ich: Pech gehabt.
Und die objektiven Nutzer kanns egal sein, sie treffen eh immer die richtige Wahl...


----------



## plichi (26. Februar 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Und auch die X800/X850 und die 1900er waren klasse, erste Sahne!



genau..mit X800XL kann ich Anno 1701 in 1920*1080 mit relativ hochen details flüssig spielen


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis wird die Karte im Endeffekt auch einiges mehr leisten, als die meisten bisher glauben.


Muss nicht unbedingt sein, wie schon gesagt, teuer ist nicht gleich besser. 
Man darf halt bei den Fermikarten nicht die hohen Produktionskosten vergessen.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Muss nicht unbedingt sein, wie schon gesagt, teuer ist nicht gleich besser.
> Man darf halt bei den Fermikarten nicht die hohen Produktionskosten vergessen.
> MfG


 
Man kanns natürlich auch pessimistisch betrachten.
Wieso nicht einfach mal Friede Freude Eierkuchen?

Meiner Meinung nach gibt einfach niemand 450-600 Euro für ne NV-Karte aus, wenn das Konkurrenzprodukt von AMD/ATI für ca. 350 Euro zu bekommen ist. Das ganze bezogen wenn die Leistung in etwa gleich wäre.

Hier muss einfach eine relevante Mehrleistung enthalten sein.
Wir sollten NV keine "Dummheit" bzw. Kurzsichtigkeit vorwerfen


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch pessimistisch betrachten.
> Wieso nicht einfach mal Friede Freude Eierkuchen?


 Hat doch nichts mit Pessimismus zu tun, ich lege dir nur Alternativen zu deiner einen Ansicht dar. 


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt einfach niemand 450-600 Euro für ne NV-Karte aus, wenn das Konkurrenzprodukt von AMD/ATI für ca. 350 Euro zu bekommen ist. Das ganze bezogen wenn die Leistung in etwa gleich wäre.


 Ach das glaub ich nicht, nach dem was man hier teilweise so zu lesen bekommt.


> Hier muss einfach eine relevante Mehrleistung enthalten sein.
> Wir sollten NV keine "Dummheit" vorwerfen


Macht ja niemand aber sei doch mal ehrlich, wenn alles klappen würde und es keine Probleme gäbe, würde sich doch der Release nicht um mehr als 6 Monate verzögern?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Macht ja niemand aber sei doch mal ehrlich, wenn alles klappen würde und es keine Probleme gäbe, würde sich doch der Release nicht um mehr als 6 Monate verzögern?
> 
> MfG


 
Ich gehe sehr wohl davon aus das diverse Probleme auftraten.
Aber meinst du nicht das nach Monaten der Verzögerung nicht doch ein verblüffendes Ergebnis vorzuweisen ist? 

Eine leistungsstarke Karte wäre doch nur zu begrüßen. Denn sonst hätte AMD/ATI nicht wirklich einen Grund seine Preise zu senken.


----------



## Frittenkalle (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man kanns natürlich auch pessimistisch betrachten.
> Wieso nicht einfach mal Friede Freude Eierkuchen?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt einfach niemand 450-600 Euro für ne NV-Karte aus, wenn das Konkurrenzprodukt von AMD/ATI für ca. 350 Euro zu bekommen ist. Das ganze bezogen wenn die Leistung in etwa gleich wäre.
> ...


 
Da mußt du aber noch einiges lernen und zwar das es immer Leute geben wird die das anderes sehen auch wenn du es nicht glauben kannst/magst/willst. Es wird genug geben die sich sowar 2 davon reinhauen werden. Nix für ungut aber da war schon bei der 7900GTX/8800GTX/280GTx zu release so und die haben auch an der 500€ Marke gekratzt. Genauso wie Leute sich ne i7 extreme Cpu reinhaun obwohl es rund 750€ billiger geht.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

@Frittenkalle:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die richtig verstanden hast, was ich ausdrücken wollte.
Natürlich gibt es viele, die für ne Graka >500 Euro ausgeben.

Es ging mir darum, den Unsinn einer solchen Aktion darzustellen, wenn der Fall eintreten würde, das Fermi keinen ersichtlichen Vorsprung/Vorteil gegenüber der 5870 aufweisen kann.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2010)

Ja die Typen die Kohle haben haste immer.... ich habe auch noch nie verstanden warum man sich 1000€ CPUs reinhaut.

Ok,ich habe damals auch die 8800GTX gekauft für über 450€... ist auch soweit ok,wenn du Gamer bist und alle deine Schmuckstücke in hoher Auflösung und mit schnickschnack laufen und man länger diesen Status Quo hält und sagne kann wow,jetzt habe ich mal lange wirklich die Leistungsspitze und muß mir so schnell keine Sorgen machen das eine neu Erscheinng an Game schlecht läuft. Aber mich ärgert es wenn dann nicht ganz 1 Jahr später 8800GT mit der gleichen Leistung kommen und so jegliche Chance kaputt gemacht wird noch ein wenig Geld für seine fast 500€ Karte zu bekommen.Weiß jetzt nicht wie teur damals die refreshs da ala 8800GT waren aber die waren ne ganze Ecke billiger. Das Kotzt mich so an.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht wie teur damals die refreshs da ala 8800GT waren aber die waren ne ganze Ecke billiger. Das Kotzt mich so an.


 
Meines Wissens kam die für ca. 270 Euro raus.
Habe sie nämlich gleich zu release bezogen


----------



## kennedy46 (26. Februar 2010)

> Ja die Typen die Kohle haben haste immer.... ich habe auch noch nie verstanden warum man sich 1000€ CPUs reinhaut.


 
Also warum geht es denn schon wieder darum das sich irgendwer nen CPU für 1000€ reinbauen kann oder nicht.
Irgendwie finde ich diese debatte mehr als überflüssig, ob die Fermi jetzt nur 5% mehr Leistung hat oder 50% ist doch auch überhaupt nicht klar.
Man kann gewisse sachen schätzen aber letztendlich müssen wir so oder so die Messungergebnisse abwarten und dann kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er diese Karte möchte oder nicht.
Es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er sich kaufen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## Frittenkalle (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> @Frittenkalle:
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die richtig verstanden hast, was ich ausdrücken wollte.
> Natürlich gibt es viele, die für ne Graka >500 Euro ausgeben.
> ...


 
Diesen Unsinn gibt es schon lange und wird es immer wieder geben.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Aber meinst du nicht das nach Monaten der Verzögerung nicht doch ein verblüffendes Ergebnis vorzuweisen ist?


 Ganz ehrlich? Nein, denn dazu fehlen mir einfach die Anhaltspunkte. Ich hatte mal einen interessanten Bericht gelesen der ganz gut die Situation mit der jetzigen Fermigeneration analysiert hatte. Dort wurde eben gesagt, dass das was der Fermi eigentlich leisten sollte erst in der zweiten Generation erreicht werden würde und das ist nun einmal kein Wunder bei einer neuen Architektur. 


> Eine leistungsstarke Karte wäre doch nur zu begrüßen. Denn sonst hätte AMD/ATI nicht wirklich einen Grund seine Preise zu senken.


Aber dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was, ich gehe, aus genannten Gründen, nur nicht davon aus.

MfG


----------



## BigJim87 (26. Februar 2010)

hi

ich finde es zum derzeitigem Zeitpunkt absolut unsinnig sich überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen zu äußern.v
Erst wenn tatsichliche nachweisbare und prüfbare Fakten vorhanden sind, macht es überhaupt Sinn zu sagen, welche schneller ist und welche nicht!

Außerdem kann ich mich da an einen Fall erinnern beim Lounch der G80 Chip serie. Die News zum damaligen Zeitpunkt haben auch fast alle (und natürlich immer verlässliche Quellen) hervorbeschworen, dass der G80 mit seinem neuen Chipdesign nichtmal annährend an das Flagschiff X1950XTX rankäme...
Und was war? Die 8800 GTX und 8800 Ultra haben fast eineinhalb Jahre den Markt beherrscht. AMD hat 2 Generation gebraucht  HD 2900 und HD 3800er serie, bis sie überhaupt auf das niveau des G80 kamen! 

Ich sage der Fermi bringt die versprochene Überraschung! Entweder in die eine Performance Richtung, oder in die Andere


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens kam die für ca. 270 Euro raus.
> Habe sie nämlich gleich zu release bezogen


 
das stimmt! 270 steine kostete die unmittelbar release...wahnsinn. aber für damalige verhältnisse durchaus gerechtfertigt! 
freu mich schon wenn ne 5850 für unter 200 euro zu haben ist...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2010)

Finde ich auch, niemand von euch weiß überhaupt irgendwas...nicht mal Nvidia selber hat nen Plan aber ihr...

Wer weiß schon wie es weiter geht...niemand daher einfach mal Finger, Mund und alles andere stillhalten bevor jemand überhaupt irgendwas weiß!

Wir müssen einfach mal abwarten und sehen wie es wird mehr können wir nicht tun...


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

BigJim87 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich finde es zum derzeitigem Zeitpunkt absolut unsinnig sich überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen zu äußern.v
> Erst wenn tatsichliche nachweisbare und prüfbare Fakten vorhanden sind, macht es überhaupt Sinn zu sagen, welche schneller ist und welche nicht!


 ALso meinst sollte man Spekulieren unterlassen? Gut, dann können ja 50% der PCGH Threads geschlossen werden. 


> Außerdem kann ich mich da an einen Fall erinnern beim Lounch der G80 Chip serie. Die News zum damaligen Zeitpunkt haben auch fast alle (und natürlich immer verlässliche Quellen) hervorbeschworen, dass der G80 mit seinem neuen Chipdesign nichtmal annährend an das Flagschiff X1950XTX rankäme...
> Und was war? Die 8800 GTX und 8800 Ultra haben fast eineinhalb Jahre den Markt beherrscht. AMD hat 2 Generation gebraucht  HD 2900 und HD 3800er serie, bis sie überhaupt auf das niveau des G80 kamen!


 Ich habe das anders in Erinnerung.


> Ich sage der Fermi bringt die versprochene Überraschung! Entweder in die eine Performance Richtung, oder in die Andere


Ähm was stimmt da nicht...


BigJim87 schrieb:


> hi
> ich finde es zum derzeitigem Zeitpunkt absolut unsinnig sich überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen zu äußern.v
> Erst wenn tatsichliche nachweisbare und prüfbare Fakten vorhanden sind, macht es überhaupt Sinn zu sagen, welche schneller ist und welche nicht!



MfG


----------



## hawk910 (26. Februar 2010)

> Ich sage der Fermi bringt die versprochene Überraschung! Entweder in die eine Performance Richtung, oder in die Andere


Jo, stimmt, eine böse Überaschung (hohe Stromrechnung), eine weitere schlechte (leeres Portemonnaie) und eine gute: ne warme Bude beim zoggn und beim Schwanzmark 06! Nur leider springt Nvidia nicht nur zu spät auf den DX11-Zug, sondern verpaßt auch unseren Winter, da ist dann eine Hitzkopf-GPU nicht mehr soooo interessant  ...


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt, eine böse Überaschung (hohe Stromrechnung), eine weitere schlechte (leeres Portemonnaie) und eine gute: ne warme Bude beim zoggn und beim Schwanzmark 06! Nur leider springt Nvidia nicht nur zu spät auf den DX11-Zug, sondern verpaßt auch unseren Winter, da ist dann eine Hitzkopf-GPU nicht mehr soooo interessant  ...



Wie geil....


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> ...sondern verpaßt auch unseren Winter, da ist dann eine Hitzkopf-GPU nicht mehr soooo interessant  ...


Stimmt, gutes Argument. Ein Launch im beginnenden Sommer ist natürlich eher suboptimal da dort einfach weniger gezockt wird und somit der Bedarf an neuen Karten geringer ist. 

MfG


----------



## TKing (26. Februar 2010)

Man sollte diesen Beitrag nicht wirklich vernachlässigen:
"Übersetzt bedeutet das: "die GTX 480 dagegen (auf GTX470 bezogen) wird eine Performance erbringen, die in der Nähe der Dual GPU HD5970 liegt.""
Wenn dies ein Übersetzungsfehler war/ist, dann hört sich die Verbesserung schon wieder besser an.
Somit müsste ATI mit neuen Lösungen wie mit einer MSI 5870 Lightning anrücken oder einfach eine X2 raushauen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> Man sollte diesen Beitrag nicht wirklich vernachlässigen:
> "Übersetzt bedeutet das: "die GTX 480 dagegen (auf GTX470 bezogen) wird eine Performance erbringen, die in der Nähe der Dual GPU HD5970 liegt.""


 
Daher meinte ich ja vor kurzem, das der Fermi wohl doch mehr bringen KÖNNTE, als manche bislang glauben.
Die Frage ist nur, bringt er brachiale Leistung nur beim benchen, oder auch beim zocken.


----------



## loco30 (26. Februar 2010)

slashchat schrieb:


> nach einer schönen anzahl ati und nvidida grafikkarten kommt es doch fast nur noch auf die treiber an, und da liegt nvidia im moment und seit jahrzenten ganz oben. bis auf hl2 und einige zufällige bugs... null probleme und alle spiele laufen problemlos, auch das os machte nie mucken.
> wenn ich nur dran denke wieviel stress ati mit spielen gemacht hatt.. nicht nur mit einer karte, ne, mit allen ati karten! meine mx440, meine 6600gt, meine 9500gt, usw. liefen lange und immer problemlos. und jetzt wird es eine 460gtx. bleibt zu hoffen das diese keinen aktiven displayport adapter schrott braucht wie die ati karten.....



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Früher, viel früher vielleicht, und je nach Spiel. Aber ich benutze seit Jahre ATI Grafikkarten und nie Probleme gehabt. Egal ob 2D, 3D, FPS, RTS, RPG, usw nie Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht die eine oder andere Spiel haben leichte Grafikprobleme je nach Einstellungen, aber das hat Nvidia auch. 

Und obwohl AMD/ATI Fan bin, bin ich ziemlich überzeugt, dass die 470/470 schneller sein wird. Dass muss es auch, schliesslich kommt die Karte mit über 6 Monate Verspätung. Ausgenommen es passiert wie damals ATI 9700 Pro und FX5800 

Trotzdem bin ich realistisch, und sicher sind alle Gerüchte übertrieben. Aber ohne sind sie sicher nicht. Ein etwas steckt sicher dahinten. Schliess hat Nvidia kein richtig Stellungsnahme genommen.

Aber warten wir noch par Wochen, und schauen wir mal wenn die Karte "lieferbar" sind.


----------



## da brew (26. Februar 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> oder einfach eine X2 raushauen.



Die 5970 ist die "X2".


----------



## KTMDoki (26. Februar 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> Die 5970 ist die "X2".



er meint eine "echte" 5870 X2, da die 5970er ja nur mit 775MHz taktet und die 5870er ein GPU-Takt von 850MHz hat...

bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie die neue Architektur abschneiden wird, Stärken und Schwächen sind auch immer interessant


----------



## amdtechnoman (26. Februar 2010)

ATI  hat ja schon eine neue Generation in 28Nm angekündigt, vielleicht komm ja die neue ATI-Generation noch noch vor der Nvidia 40Nm Generation raus. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann hat Nvidia endgültig das Rennen verloren...


----------



## cutterslade1234 (26. Februar 2010)

Also meine 8800 GTS 512 die in etwa mit der GTX vergleichbar war hatte 258 euro gekostet, ist mir vor 2 Monaten abgeraucht (22 Monate alt), habe das Geld komplett zurückerstattet bekommen und jetzt treibt seit Jahren mal wieder eine ATI (5850) meine Spiele an.
Finde ATi hat gute Arbeit mit ihrer Karte geleistet, idle und Lastverbrauch und natürlich die Leistung nicht zu vergessen.
Und zum Thema: die GPU von nVidia hat ca 50 % mehr Transistoren beim selbem Herstellungsprozess wie ATI (beide 40nm? richtig) also wird denke ich auch der Stromverbrauch in etwa dementsprechend höher sein. (es sei den sie haben so geschlammt wie ATI bei den 4870 er ,60 Watt idle :-p ) und das wird Wärme die ersteinmal abgeführt sein will.
Zur Spieleleistung wird es so sein wie es eigentlich immer war: hier mal 10 FPS mehr für nV, hier mal ein paar mehr für ATI. Wobei die komplette Neuentwicklung die Gefahr mit sich bringt das die Treiber am Anfang noch nicht ausgereift sind.


----------



## mille25 (26. Februar 2010)

ich habe mir zwar nichts durchgelesen, aber rein von der logik her stimmt hier doch irgendwas nicht

- entweder die karten sind ca gleichschnell wie die ATIs, und auch ca gleichteuer
- oder sie sind schneller/langsamer und entsprechend teurer/billiger

aber fast doppelt so teuer und gleichschnell macht keinen sinn, das würde niemand kaufen, das weiss auch nvidia^^

also bleibt cool^^


----------



## Frittenkalle (26. Februar 2010)

Vieles macht kein Sinn, genaueres werden wir erst wohl in nem Monat wissen. Was soll Nvidia deiner Meinung nach mit den teurer hergestellten Gpus machen auch wenn diese eventuell gleich oder bisschen schneller sind? Verschenken oder lieber im Lager vergammeln lassen?


----------



## Sularko (26. Februar 2010)

Die Gerüchte wiedersprechen sich aber doch ganz schön arg. Ich glaube das die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen liegt. Ich freu mich auf die ersten Benche´s.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte wiedersprechen sich aber doch ganz schön arg. Ich glaube das die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen liegt. Ich freu mich auf die ersten Benche´s.


Jep, insbesondere die Spielebenches. 

MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn weder ATI, noch Nvidia in der Lage sind eine vernünftige DX11-Karte anzubieten, dann bleibe ich erst einmal bei meiner GTX 280, damit ist derzeit noch alles flüssig spielbar


----------



## TKing (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch richtig gespannt auf Fermi, aber mein Grund wars eigentlich mir solch eine zu kaufen. Mir wärs auch egal wie viel Porzent diese besser ist, da man eh keine 40% Verbesserung oder so erwarten darf. Aber was mich kratzt ist einfach das lange warten^^. Ich hab die miesten Teile hier rumliegen, da ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin dass der Release zur Cebit sein wird aber nun ist es ja noch später
Mal gucken wie lange ich noch warten werde^^
Und mein aktueller Rechner ist echt zum kotzen...werden dann mal wenn ich die Graka habe nen Tagebuch verfassen...also kommt drauf an für was ich mich dann demnächst entscheiden werde.

Aktuelle News zeigen ja wieder nette Lösungen die ab nächster Woche zur verfügung stehen, wie die EAH5870 Top. Also mal gucken


----------



## Fl_o (26. Februar 2010)

Bald ist es ja soweit dan hat das Warten ein ende, das Fermi nur 5% schneller ist wage ich zu bezweifeln warscheinlich nur wieder ihrgenwelche Charlie Theorien


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

Und selbst wenn es 25% sind, werden die auf Fermi basierenden Grafikchips immernoch viel zu teuer sein!

Ich mach mal wieder eine Schätzung xD:

HD 5870 nach Fermi Launch: 300€
GTX 470 Launch Preis: 500€
Mehr Leistung der GTX 470 gegenüber der HD 5870: Sagen wir 25%
Bester Preis der GTX 470: 375€
Preis: 500€
Unterschied: 125€

The Way Its Meant To Be Paid: NVidia!


----------



## akaEmpty (26. Februar 2010)

bisherige schätzungen gehen davon aus, daß die gtx 470 sich leistungstechnisch zwischen der hd5850 und der hd5870 ansiedeln wird - also wie kommt dann die vermutung zustande, daß sie 25% schneller als die hd5870 ist?

@ TKing ich hab mir schon vor 2 Wochen eine 5870 gekauft, die auf 900/5000 getaktet ist - mit optimiertem Kühler und Flüssigmetall statt herkömmlicher WLP. also worauf warten?


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> bisherige schätzungen gehen davon aus, daß die gtx 470 sich leistungstechnisch zwischen der hd5850 und der hd5870 ansiedeln wird



Hast du mal nen Link zu der Schätzung? Hab das garnicht mit bekommen


----------



## akaEmpty (26. Februar 2010)

Seite 1, der 5. Post.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Februar 2010)

viele hier reden scheinbar auch einfach aneinander vorbei ^^

die einen gehen vom "so sollte es sein" aus, die anderen vom vermutlichen "so ist es". wie es sein soll, dessen sind sich doch alle einig. da brauch man doch garnich drüber diskutieren. das es schlichtweg keinen sinn macht, ne karte die 5% mehr leistung bei derart "angekündigten" problemen im gepäck, die bald das doppelte kostet is freilich sinnlos. aber das bestreitet ja auch keiner, im gegenteil, das sagen ja alle hier gleichzeitig *g*

was einige eben nur sagen: nur weil etwas xyz euronen kostet, muss es das noch lange nich wert sein. und das ist genauso richtig. seht euch marken und noname produkte an. es werden kornflakes bei kellogs hergestellt. am tag müssen die 20 tonnen produzieren. da das aber wegen maschinen ausfällen und was weis ich eben nich exakt bestimmbar ist, werden mal 22 tonnen, mal 25 tonnen produziert (alle zahlen nur erfunden ^^). dieses überschüssige produkt wird nich weggeschmissen, sondern als noname marke noch verscherbelt so das auch der eigentliche abfall noch bissl kohle bringt. selbes produkt, 2 preise. selbe leistung, einmal in teuer, einmal in billig. oder seht euch die ganze schickeria an. kaufen ihren babies klamotten für millionen von dollar. der strampler für 5 euro vom grabbeltisch tut seinen job genausogut.

nur weil etwas viel kostet, muss es ned auch unbedingt mehr leisten. das ist die grobe fehleinschätzung vieler hier. das material des produktes kann durchaus mehr wert sein, wie der nutzen. und genau darauf fußen auch die spekulationen hier. das kein normal denkender mensch son teil kaufen würde, steht ausser frage ^^

aber wenn nv nen krüppel gebaut haben sollte der aber allein in der produktion ohne das die selber dran verdienen schon 350€ kostet, dann können die machen was sie wollen (wenn se ned verluste einfahren wollen ^^) - sie müssens teurer verkaufen bei gleicher oder gar schlechterer leistung.

und wer was gegens spekulieren hat... die wirtschaft mit ihren börsengeschäften basiert auf nix anderem  da werden ganz andere kaliber von entscheidungen auf grund von gerüchten und hörensagen und prognosen und spekulationen getroffen als der kauf einer poligen unter 1000€ graka  (für mich persönlich is das weit weit weg von poplig >< nur nich das ihr denkt ich sei ne geldsau *g*).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2010)

um die preispolitik noch mal aufzugreifen

wir vergessen hier, das nvidia die gpu nicht zu nem unerheblichen teil für den bereich gpu-computing entwickelt hat.

diese zielgruppe ist erheblich zahlungskräftiger als gamer und auch größer, wenn man in stückzahlen rechnet.

dazu kommt das dort performanceunterschiede zwischen nvidia und ati sehr viel extremer sind.

ich fürchte einfach, das man seitens nvidia die gamer-kundschaft als nur noch zweitrangig ansieht udn sein produkt lieber den zahlungskräftigeren gpu-computing-kunden verkaufen will.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> um die preispolitik noch mal aufzugreifen
> 
> wir vergessen hier, das nvidia die gpu nicht zu nem unerheblichen teil für den bereich gpu-computing entwickelt hat.
> 
> ...


 

Wäre kein problem da ATI ja noch da ist die nicht ihre treue kundschaft entäuscht.


----------



## akaEmpty (26. Februar 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> um die preispolitik noch mal aufzugreifen
> 
> wir vergessen hier, das nvidia die gpu nicht zu nem unerheblichen teil für den bereich gpu-computing entwickelt hat.
> 
> ...



Das würde folgendes Zitat bekräftigen: "Lediglich im Unigine Heaven-Benchmark, der massiv auf Tesselation setzt,  sei die neue Geforce eine Klasse für sich und etwa doppelt so schnell  wie die HD 5870 und damit auch schneller als die HD 5970."

PhysX bleibt aber auch Bestandteil der neuen Karten von NV? Wenn ja, würden natürlich extrem realistische Games (optisch & physikalisch) von den neuen NV-Karten profitieren.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Das würde folgendes Zitat bekräftigen: "Lediglich im Unigine Heaven-Benchmark, der massiv auf Tesselation setzt, sei die neue Geforce eine Klasse für sich und etwa doppelt so schnell wie die HD 5870 und damit auch schneller als die HD 5970."


 
Willste damit sagen das sie doch für gamer gemacht ist ?!


----------



## VNSR (26. Februar 2010)

Wollen wir diese News - oder man bezeichne sie besser als Gerücht - GTX 480 nicht schneller als HD 5870? - News - Hardware-Infos mit dieser (m) News (Gerücht)  ATis Antwort auf Fermi: spezielle HD 5970? (Update) - 25.02.2010 - ComputerBase gegenüberstellen,

dann stellt sich daraus die Frage, warum ATI vorhabe eine verbesserte HD 5970 rauszubringen, um sie gegen die Fermi, die Ende März erscheinen soll, ins Rennen zu schicken. Wenn Charlie's Behauptungen wahr wären, hätte ATI es gar nicht nötig, weil selbst eine Fermi-Dual-GPU-Lösung es noch nicht mal mit der akt. 5970 aufnehmen könnte.

Ich mixe jetzt mal alle Gerüchte zusammen und komme zu der Spekulation, dass die GTX 480 ein heißer Stromfresser, der jedoch wirklich annähernd die doppelte Leistung einer 5870 haben wird.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn sie doppelt so schnell wird werde ich nicht zuschlagen wenn die sooo ultra heis wird. Ich kauf mir nicht extra ne Wasserkühlung um damit im idle ne einigermaßen gute temperatur habe.


----------



## akaEmpty (26. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Willste damit sagen das sie doch für gamer gemacht ist ?!



Eigentlich nicht. Eher das die Karte, abgesehen von sehr wenigen, extrem realistischen Spielen, die es bis jetzt noch nichtmal gibt, keine Vorteile gegenüber ATI in sich birgt.

Für Gamer wäre sie sozusagen ein Ni(e?)schenprodukt, so wie es bisher die Unterstützung von PhysX war. Selbst die GTX 285/280/275 sind in PhysX-Benchmarks besser, als eine HD5970. Und genauso wird es mit Benches, die auf Tesselation setzen sein... Allerdings kann diese "Rechnung" im Prinzip nur dann aufgehen, wenn die meisten Games darauf basieren, was bis jetzt auch nicht bei PhysX der Fall ist - verständlicher Weise, wenn man sich in die Lage von Spieleentwicklern versetzt, die ja Spiele entwickeln, um sie an möglichst viele Kunden zu verkaufen und nicht nur an die paar, die eine Graka besitzen, welche ihre Spiele unterstützen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. Februar 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Wollen wir diese News - oder man bezeichne sie besser als Gerücht - GTX 480 nicht schneller als HD 5870? - News - Hardware-Infos mit dieser (m) News (Gerücht) gegenüber ATis Antwort auf Fermi: spezielle HD 5970? (Update) - 25.02.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> *dann stellt sich daraus die Frage, warum ATI vorhabe eine verbesserte HD 5970 rauszubringen*, um sie gegen die Fermi, die Ende März erscheinen soll, ins Rennen zu schicken. Wenn Charlie's Behauptungen wahr wären, hätte ATI es gar nicht nötig, weil selbst eine Fermi-Dual-GPU-Lösung es noch nicht mal mit der akt. 5970 aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> Ich mixe jetzt mal alle Gerüchte zusammen und komme zu der Spekulation, dass die GTX 480 ein heißer Stromfresser, der jedoch wirklich annähernd die doppelte Leistung einer 5870 haben wird.



Weil sie es können?^^

Bin mal auf die ersten benchmarks gespannt... müssten doch jetzt eig. bald kommen  aber hab eh meine 5870 daher


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Die verbesserte 5970 kommt ja auch nur um mit mehreren bildschirmen immernoch gute performance zu bekommen. Daher auch die 4 GB.


----------



## klefreak (26. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Die verbesserte 5970 kommt ja auch nur um mit mehreren bildschirmen immernoch gute performance zu bekommen. Daher auch die 4 GB.




oder weil sie dann billiger zu produzieren ist oder oder oder..


----------



## VNSR (26. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie doppelt so schnell wird werde ich nicht zuschlagen wenn die sooo ultra heis wird. Ich kauf mir nicht extra ne Wasserkühlung um damit im idle ne einigermaßen gute temperatur habe.


 
"Demnach soll das Topmodell GTX 480 mit 600/1200 oder 625/1250 MHz takten und damit die anvisierten 750/1500 MHz weit verfehlen" _Charlie_

Abgesehen davon, dass man die Leistung einer Graka allein anhand ihrer Taktraten festmacht ist schon absurd, dann kommt noch hinzu, dass die 17% weniger Taktfrequenz, entgegengesetzt der Aussage von Charlie niemals den großen Leistungsvorteil für die Fermi gegenüber der 5870 hätte rausholen können.

[Fanboy-Modus OFF]Das könnte eine Maßnahme zur Reduzierung der Abwärme sein . OK, dann ist die Karte um 17% untertaktet, erreicht jetzt akzeptable Temps und hat dafür statt 200% nur noch 183% Leistung einer HD 5870  [Fanboy-Modus OFF] Edit: Wer die volle 200% Leistung einer HD5870 haben will, baut sich dann ein Wasserkühler ein und taktet die Fermi auf ihre ursprünglich angepeilte Taktraten^^.


----------



## TKing (26. Februar 2010)

@ akaEmpty


> ich hab mir schon vor 2 Wochen eine 5870 gekauft, die auf 900/5000 getaktet ist - mit optimiertem Kühler und Flüssigmetall statt herkömmlicher WLP. also worauf warten?



Welche hast du denn?


----------



## akaEmpty (26. Februar 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> @ akaEmpty
> 
> Welche hast du denn?



Eine Powercolor PCS+ von Edelgrafikkarten.de, getaktet auf die von mir genannten Werte. Flüssigmetall muß man extra "buchen". Dafür hat sie trotzdem die obligatorischen 2 Jahre Garantie und wurde getestet und optimiert (Bios/Lüftersteuerung). Zudem war neben "Dirt 2" auch noch "Alone in the Dark" dabei. Bis jetzt hab ich's nicht bereut.


----------



## hugo38 (26. Februar 2010)

*Und hier ist sie die erste Fermikarte:*

SemiAccurate :: Sweden gets world exclusive GeForce Fermin card

http://www.inet.se/recensioner/5408811/xfx-geforce-fermin-4gb#googtrans/auto/de


Man braucht aber ein 1000Watt Netzteil um sie zu betreiben


----------



## DarkMo (26. Februar 2010)

rofl. nen monster, aber absolut unbrauchbar fürn otto normal nutzer ^^ naja, wers brauch. für mich is das eher ne negativ meldung für nv. wer sich mit sonem ruß zu profilieren versucht, muss echt am po sein ><


----------



## hugo38 (26. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> rofl. nen monster, aber absolut unbrauchbar fürn otto normal nutzer ^^ naja, wers brauch. für mich is das eher ne negativ meldung für nv. wer sich mit sonem ruß zu profilieren versucht, muss echt am po sein ><



Ja das denke ich auch, die passt noch nicht einmal in ein normales ATX Gehäuse. 1366$


----------



## Explosiv (26. Februar 2010)

Rofl* ist aber ein schönes Renderbild .

Der bisher beste Joke von SemiAccurate  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Habe schon bessere Fakes gesehen


----------



## Terence Skill (26. Februar 2010)

wer die satire in dem artikel nicht erkennt, der ist selber schuld^^


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Das bestätigt nun das auf der seite nur müll steht ! Basta !


----------



## winpoet88 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe keine Benchmarks, die diese Aussage bekräftigen könnten? Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?? Wenn das stimmen sollte wäre dies eine grosse Blamage für Nvidia.....nach der langen Entwicklungszeit des Fermi Chips..!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch mal, dass das ein Fake ist...
666MHz GPU und Memory Clock ist ein bisschen wenig, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass dieses "Ding" 1000W zieht... Das wird nicht ernst gemeint sein... SemiAccurate scheint NVidia wohl nicht leiden zu können...^^


----------



## Terence Skill (26. Februar 2010)

es ist offensichtlich ein fake... die zahlen sagen doch schon alles... das erkennt man doch sofort. das bild der karte ist vielleicht nett, aber extrem schlecht gemacht. das aber sicher mit absicht. man schauche sich den fasrbverlauf der slotblende an und siehe da, an dem punkt an dem die normale karte enden würde wurde einfach eine 2. drankopiert. da beginnt der farbverlauf wieder von vorne. das sieht man auch mit bloßem auge...
die zahlen 666 etc. 1366$ omg^^ wer da den witz nicht erkennt muss wohl ganz unten auf der seite lesen!
"File under Graphics and Humor"


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2010)

Und da will mir noch einer erzählen, SemiAccurate sei eine vertrauenswürdige Seite.
Ich bin ja gespannt, wer den Besen frisst, wenn die GTX4xxer draußen sind.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

Wird jeder Text von Charly selbst verfasst, oder schnappt er auch nur manches von anderen Seiten auf?


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

Wie's aussieht bringt er selber gerne seine Gedanken auf'n Blatt bzw. in eine MySQL Datenbank^^.

Nach Angaben von NVidia Partnern, die schon die ersten Fermi-Karten in der Hand halten und auch schon zocken durften, liegt die GTX 470 zwischen HD 5850 und 5870. Also wäre die GTX 480 wohl wirklich nur 5% in etwa besser, als die HD 5870.
Quelle: 26.02.2010, 14 Uhr, Fudzilla.com, Englisch

Fudzilla ist eine zuverlässige Quelle... Und ich glaube kaum, dass Fudzilla das von Charlie bezieht, sondern eher von realen NVidia Partner (wie es da ja auch geschrieben steht^^.)


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

Naja wo liegt eigentlich das problem wenn sie nur 5 % schneller sind ?! Vergleicht doch mal die HD 4870 mit der GTX 260 und GTX 280. Da war es doch nicht anderst ?!


----------



## VNSR (27. Februar 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht bringt er selber gerne seine Gedanken auf'n Blatt bzw. in eine MySQL Datenbank^^.
> 
> Nach Angaben von NVidia Partnern, die schon die ersten Fermi-Karten in der Hand halten und auch schon zocken durften, liegt die GTX 470 zwischen HD 5850 und 5870. Also wäre die GTX 480 wohl wirklich nur 5% in etwa besser, als die HD 5870.
> Quelle: 26.02.2010, 14 Uhr, Fudzilla.com, Englisch
> ...


 
Da steht aber auch, dass die Taktraten der GTX470, die den Partnern zur Verfügung stehen, noch nicht final sind. Bedenken sollte man auch - was die Leistung der GTX 470 angeht - , dass es immer noch eine Schätzung ist und noch lange keine feste Aussage! 

_"The safest guess is that it will be around 20 to 25 percent faster than the Geforce GTX 285" Slobodan Simic, Fudzilla_

Abwarten, dauert bestimmt nicht mehr lange bis der nächste inoffizielle Bench rauskommt. Und übrigens: Fudzilla hat die News möglicherweise von VR-Zone, die hatten die News schon am 25.02. um 7:57 rausgebracht...ist wie Stille Post, der Eine sagst dem Anderen und am Ende kommt was völlig Konfuses raus. 

[Rumour] Geforce GTX 400 Series details




LOGIC schrieb:


> Naja wo liegt eigentlich das problem wenn sie nur 5 % schneller sind ?! Vergleicht doch mal die HD 4870 mit der GTX 260 und GTX 280. Da war es doch nicht anderst ?!


 
In welchem Benchmark ist die GTX280 bitteschön nur 5% schneller als die 4870???


----------



## chrisz0r94 (27. Februar 2010)

Die GTX 280 hat gegenüber der HD 4870 mal mindestens 10-15% Vorsprung...
Das Problem liegt in meinen Augen nicht daran, dass der GT200 nur ähnlich besser war, sondern dass der ungefähr zur selben Zeit wie die ATIs erschienen ist... Und nicht ein halbes Jahr später!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

Ja aber hier tun plötzlich alle so als würde die karte mindestens 80 % schneller sein *MÜSSEN *. Und das muß sie eben nicht. Keine Nvidia karte war 80% schneller als die ATI Konkurenz karte. Daher kann Fermi auch nur 5 % schneller sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe LOGIC vollkommen recht. Die Karte muss NICHT unbedingt einen so enormen Leistungsvorsprung zu der ATI HD5870 haben. Nur weil die Vergangenheit vielleicht besagt, dass die Karten von NVidia schneller sind müssen sie es nicht zwangsläufig auch auf längerer Sicht sein;

Man kann das praktisch (in anlehnung an Volker Pispers, einem bekannten Kabarettisten) mit einem Analysten vergleichen;
Der schaut dir 2 Stunden beim Suppe essen zu, geht dann und errechnet, wieviel Suppe du den Rest deines Lebens essen wirst. Dass du vielleicht, wenn er weg ist, sagst "bäh, esse ich nie wieder" - das kriegt der nicht mit. Aber die Suppe ist bereits bestellt und du musst sie auslöffeln.

Um es kurz und knapp zu verdeutlichen: Man sollte nicht aufgrund einer Tatsache von Gestern davon ausgehen, dass dieses Verhältnis auch noch heute bestehen wird, viele Grafikkarten der Vergangenheit (sowohl ATI als auch NVidia haben es belegt) zeugen doch davon, dass mit enormen Zahlen nicht zwangsweise auch ein enormes Resultat erreicht werden kann, egal wie breit es offizielle oder inoffizielle Quellen auch treten - nichts schützt vor der Realität, daher rate ich: Abwarten und Tee trinken, ehe man sich auf realistische Konditionen einstellen kann.


----------



## VNSR (27. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ja aber hier tun plötzlich alle so als würde die karte mindestens 80 % schneller sein *MÜSSEN *. Und das muß sie eben nicht. Keine Nvidia karte war 80% schneller als die ATI Konkurenz karte. Daher kann Fermi auch nur 5 % schneller sein.


 
Ich glaub ich kann dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen^^. Siehe hier: Da entspricht die Leistung der 8800GTX mit aktiviertem AA sogar bis zu 287% der Leistung der 2900XT - auch wenn die ATI-Karte damals ein Hardwarebug hatte. Computerbase - Test: ATi Radeon HD 2900 XT




KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich gebe LOGIC vollkommen recht. Die Karte muss NICHT unbedingt einen so enormen Leistungsvorsprung zu der ATI HD5870 haben. Nur weil die Vergangenheit vielleicht besagt, dass die Karten von NVidia schneller sind müssen sie es nicht zwangsläufig auch auf längerer Sicht sein;
> 
> Man kann das praktisch (in anlehnung an Volker Pispers, einem bekannten Kabarettisten) mit einem Analysten vergleichen;
> Der schaut dir 2 Stunden beim Suppe essen zu, geht dann und errechnet, wieviel Suppe du den Rest deines Lebens essen wirst. Dass du vielleicht, wenn er weg ist, sagst "bäh, esse ich nie wieder" - das kriegt der nicht mit. Aber die Suppe ist bereits bestellt und du musst sie auslöffeln.
> ...


 
Deine Vergleiche sind zwar generell richtig, aber es geht hier nicht nur um analytische Auslegungen von Statistiken, sondern um das P/L-Prinzip. Bisher hat sich NV gerade noch so im Rahmen bewegt. Falls die GTX480 mit dem Preis und Stromverbrauch aber nur 5% mehr Leistung hat als die 5870, dann hat NV den Rahmen völlig gesprengt. Und wie viele es hier schon geschrieben haben, keiner mit normalem Menschenverstand würde sich dann die NV-Karte kaufen, es sei denn er ist ein Fanboy.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

Hi!

nu will ich auch mal wat dazu sagen - vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich mir in einigen Monaten eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen will uns somit die Frage "ATI oder NVidia" noch offen (aber von Bedeutung)  ist.

Für mich - und für die meisten Anwender - ist es völlig egal, ob die schnellste Grafikkarte von ATI oder NVidia kommt.
Eine Grafikkarte für 500, 600 oder mehr € werden sich die Wenigsten von uns leisten können oder wollen.

Wichtig ist doch eher der Leistungsbereich, den wir brauchen - sei es zum Spielen oder für Videoberechnung (Stichwort: Physix/Cuda).
Also dürfte eine 5970 oder eine 480 nur für wenige in Betracht kommen - ich denke, selbst die Leistung einer 5870er braucht man nur selten - wenn überhaupt.

Daraus folgt: wichtig für uns - und auch für die Hersteller: hier wird der Umsatz gemacht! - ist das sog. Mainstream-Segment.
Jetzt können wir uns streiten, ob bsp. eine 5850er noch dazu gehört, oder ob es schon bei einer 5770er aufhört.
Fakt ist aber, dass nur wenige von uns mehr als 300€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben können oder wollen.

Von daher ist - zumindest für mich - die Diskussion, wer nun die Leistungsstärkste Grafikkarte hat, völlig uninteressant.
Zumindest für die Kaufentscheidung!
Kaum einer kauft sich ja einen Mercedes, weil die gerade die Formel 1 gewonnen haben, oder?

Also stellt sich doch für mich die Frage, wo bekomme ich die beste Leistung für mein Geld.
Auch, wenn ich Faktoren wie MSSA und so beiseite lasse, ist die Frage "ATI oder NVidia" derzeit offen.

Wenn denn dann die GT470er und 480er auf dem Markt sind, werde ich - und wohl die meisten - danach entscheiden, was in ihrem Budget die meiste Leistung bringt.

Ich denke: selbst, wenn ATI die stärkere Grafikkarte im High-End-Segment hat, nehme ich eine NVidia, wenn diese für mich bezahlbar (sagen wir mal: 300€) ist und mehr Leistung hat.
Also kommt es doch darauf an, welche Grafikkarte in dem Preisbereich besser ist, den ich mir leisten kann oder will - und nicht, wer die Spitze hat.

Außerdem: ist denn der Unterschied in dem Bereich einer 5970er - oder auch einer 5870er - zwischen den einzelnen Karten für mich in der täglichen Benutzung überhaupt von Bedeutung?
Ich merke doch gar nicht mehr, ob da nun bei World of Conflict nun 82 oder 81 Fps anstehen.

Dazu kommt: die Preisentwicklung.
Anfangs sollten die 5870er ~330€ kosten - jetzt sind wir bei teilweise über 400€.

Wenn dann die NVidia's auf den Markt kommen - und die Verfügbarkeit endlich mal gegeben ist - werden auch die Preise der 5870er &Co sinken: die Monopolstellung auf DirectX11-Grafikkarten ist dahin.

Es wird also Zeit, dass hier mal wieder eine Konkurrenzsituation entsteht.

Bisher sind alles nur Gerüchte - eine Retail-'Fermi' hat noch keiner von uns zu Hause.

Und wer weiß: vielleicht werden die NV-Karten im Mainstream-Segment besser und/oder preiswerter als die 5850er?

Ich sage: einfach abwarten, was beim Händler in den Regalen landet - oder (eher der Fall und für viele auch sehr wichtig) was in den Laboren der Tester ankommt und wie bewertet wird.

Ist bei den CPU's genauso: ich habe weder Bedarf, noch Geld für einen i7-970er oder so.
Für mich ist es wichtiger, was ich bei etwa 70-80% dessen Leistung bekomme - und da stehen AMD und Intel gleichauf....aber AMD ist preiswerter.
Also wird's - höchstwahrscheinlich - eine AMD-CPU, obwohl Intel die stärkeren hat.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VNSR (27. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wichtig ist doch eher der Leistungsbereich, den wir brauchen - sei es zum Spielen oder für Videoberechnung (Stichwort: Physix/Cuda).
> Also dürfte eine 5970 oder eine 480 nur für wenige in Betracht kommen - ich denke, selbst die Leistung einer 5870er braucht man nur selten - wenn überhaupt.
> ...


 
Da hast du bestimmt für dich gesprochen, aber das kannst du jetzt nicht auf die Allgemeinheit beziehen. Denn die Leistung der Highend-Karten wird oft genug abgefragt - natürlich nicht wenn du pacman auf dem PC spielst. Spontan fallen mir da folgende Spiele ein: Stalker CS, Stalker CoP, Crysis-Serie, Arma2, GTA4.... . Stell mal in den Spielen die Details auf Max und sag mir dann mal ob deine Graka/CPU gefordert wird oder nicht .


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. Februar 2010)

Man kann sich ja viel zurechtbiegen, aber *falls *die GTX 480 heißer, stromhungriger, teurer und nur unwesentlich schneller wird als das ATI-Pendant, trotz einem halben Jahr Verspätung, dann wäre das doch eine Enttäuschung (die krasseste Erwartung war ja sogar, dass die GTX 480 die HD 5970 schlagen wird). Jeder würde Fermi wohl verzeihen, teurer, lauter, etc. zu sein, wenn denn nur die Leistung phänomenal sein wird. Wenn aber auch die Leistung nicht so extrem gut werden sollte, naja...

Am 26. März müsste ja auch das NDA fallen und dann gehören die Gerüchte endlich der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## digitalray (27. Februar 2010)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was treiber  updates noch so rausholen können in den nächsten monaten.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn man mal schaut wie die Performance selbst bei einer 5870 unter DX11 einbricht, wirklich brauchen tut man diese Karten nicht.
Und DX-11 Spiele die später rauskommen, werden auf diesen karten eh fast unspielbar sein.


----------



## hawk910 (27. Februar 2010)

@Schienenbruch:
Eigentlich eine nette Zusammenfassung, aber leider nicht immer richtig. 
Z.B. entscheiden sich leider nicht alle entsprechend des P/L-Verhältnisses. Es kaufen noch immer Leute lieber ne Geforce weil die 2900er mal so schlecht war, sie halten die GTX260 und 280 für das Geilste überhaupt, obwohl ATI mit der verblüffend schnellen 4870 Nvidia kräftig in die Suppe gespuckt hat (Nvidia mußte die Preise massiv senken innerhalb weniger Tage). Viele erinnern sich nicht einmal an die 9700er, die die Geforce 4 vorgeführt hat aber sie erinnern sich, dass bei irgendeinem Kollegen mal irgendeine ATI kaputt gegangen ist. Würden alle Leute auf P/L achten, dann wäre der Markt deutlich aufgeräumter und übersichtlicher. Ein Bekannter war absoluter AMD-Fan (zur Zeit des Phenom 1). Ich sagte ihm, ich würde zur Zeit keinen AMD kaufen. Nein, Intel ist voll der Mist, davon war er überzeugt. Dann hat er doch einen Core2 Duo gekauft (AMD war kaputt, er brauchte schnell Ersatz)...heute ist er Intel-Fanboy und hat einen 1366er I7...den kein Zocker braucht. Es wird immer Leute geben die nach Bauchgefühl kaufen.

Außerdem ist die Annahme, dass die 5000er billiger werden nur weil Fermi kommt reine Spekulation. Denn wenn Fermi ein brauchbares Produkt wird und für sagen wir mal 500€ auf den Markt geworfen wird...warum sollte ATI den Preis senken? Wenn es nur 5% mehr Leistung sein sollten, wer außer Fanboys zahlt dafür denn 150€ mehr und nimmt noch die anderen wahrscheinlichen Mängel in Kauf?Und warum sollte ATI seine Produkte günstiger anbieten wenn Fermi flopt? Das wäre übrigens Horror! Gern soll der stromhungrige Heizlüfter-Fermi 10% schneller werden...das macht sich bei Hardcoregames in der 40er fps-Zone praktisch eh nich bemerkbar. Und es bestünde zu mindest eine kleine Chance, dass dann eine günstigere (und wahrscheinlich auch insgesamt bessere) 5870 den Weg in meinen PC findet.

Aber nach wie vor: abwarten! Ich bin offen für alles, aber noch immer sieht es irgendwie übel für Nvidia aus. Und 100% schneller? Hihi, nee, is richtig! Vielleicht bei eine Auflösung von 16.000:10.000 und 16x AA...1fps vs. 2fps, die Messtoleranz mal außen vor gelassen  . Nein, Nvidia ist kein Zauberer und würde nicht das erste mal ein weniger gutes Produkt anbieten.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, Ati muss die Radeons beim Fermi-Release gar nicht um 20, 30% senken. Fakt ist aber, dass sie es könnten. Wenn die GTX 480 nur 5% schneller als die HD 5870 wird, werden die Preise bei Ati sicher nicht um 10% fallen. Aber falls der Fermi 20, 30% schneller sein sollte, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, ist Ati in der Lage, die Preise anzupassen. 
Man muss sich mal vorstellen, eine HD 4890 ist nur 10% langsamer als eine GTX 285, trotzdem bekommt man die Radeon für 150€, wogegen man mindestens 300€ für eine GeForce bezahlen muss. 
Nvidia wird die Preise also kaum stark senken, selbst wenn der Fermi nur minimal schneller als die Radeons sein wird. Günstigere Fermi-Modelle wird es sowieso erst weit in der Mitte des Jahres geben, dann aber auch nur als Quadro oder Tesla - Karte. 

Wer eben eine GeForce möchte, dem ist egal, dass eine Radeon billiger ist und ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis hat.
 @hawk910: die Radeon 9700 hat sogar die GeForce FX bis zur 5900 Ultra deklassiert. Selbst mit der GeForce 6 konnte sie noch gut mithalten. Aber sicher, wieso sollte man sich sowas merken, wenn man Nvidia Fanboy ist? 

Aber eines möchte Ich noch anmerken: Es ist deutlich teurer Nvidia-Fanboy zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2010)

hawk und gunny,  da geb ich euch beiden in jedem eurer punkte recht 

übrigens
mir wäre es auch lieb wenn die 480gtx so 20% mehr kann als die 5870, dann wäre die 5850 ggf. durchaus ne idee für meinereinen im nächsten pc

aber fast 300 euro? neeee! so ein ati-fan bin ich dann auch nicht.

wenn ich für 3% weniger leistung bei ati 10 euro mehr zahl als bei nvidia, dafür aber weniger strom brauch, ok, da geb ich zu, bin ich ati-orientiert.... hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine,

aber objektiv zu teure karten kauf ich auch nicht


----------



## klefreak (27. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal schaut wie die Performance selbst bei einer 5870 unter DX11 einbricht, wirklich brauchen tut man diese Karten nicht.
> Und DX-11 Spiele die später rauskommen, werden auf diesen karten eh fast unspielbar sein.




das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an den DX11 Karten sondern daran, dass die Hersteller mit den "neuen" Features übertreiben..

bei Battleforge zb nutzt man DX11 um die API zu beschleunigen bei gleicher/besserer Optik..

bei gleicher Optik biete ne dx11 Karte dann potentiell mehr Leistung (wenn der Spielehersteller dies nutzt;  und nicht den DX11 pfad durch ein übermaß an effekten ausbremst..)
--> war ja bei crysis DX9-DX10 auch nicht anders (bei gleicher Optik/inituning unter dx9) war der DX10 pfad schneller..

mfg


----------



## iGreggy (27. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub es stand in der letzten PCGH (allerdings ohne Gewähr), das Nvidia wohl an der GPU Architektur was geändert hat und die Leistung bei 8xAA nicht mehr so drastisch einbricht respektiv einbrechen soll. Ob das jetzt stimmt weiß ich natürlich nicht. Wenn ja entsteht da natürlich ein ganz neues Bild. Sollte Fermi wirklich nur 5% schneller sein, aber aufgrund anderer Architektur bei mehrfacher Kantenglättung mehr FPS bringen, könnte das ein Vorteil sein. Wie gesagt ob das alles jetzt so ist, weiß man nicht. Ist von mir nur mal ein Gedanke.

Aber ich frage mich ob an diesen Gerüchten nicht doch was dran ist. Es ist schon seltsam das Nvidia sich derart übelst zurück hält mit Infos und ähnlichem. Eventuell haben die ja wirklich derbe Hardware Probleme, oder die Treiber funktionieren nicht richtig.

Bezüglich semi-accurate fällt mir ein: haben die nicht Anfang September behauptet das Nvidia keine High-End Karten mehr herstellen will und sich aus dem Geschäft zurück zieht? Erinnert ihr euch? Dabei hatte TSMC ja nur (langanhaltende) Lieferprobleme wie aus einem Albtraum.


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> In welchem Benchmark ist die GTX280 bitteschön nur 5% schneller als die 4870???


Race Driver GRID 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ich denke, selbst die Leistung einer 5870er  braucht man nur selten - wenn überhaupt.


Die 5870 ist zu langsam, daran lässt sich nichts rütteln 



klefreak schrieb:


> --> war ja bei crysis DX9-DX10 auch nicht  anders (bei gleicher Optik/inituning unter dx9) war der DX10 pfad  schneller..


Bei Crysis war der DX10-Pfad afaIr *minimal* langsamer bei gleicher Optik.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die 5870 ist zu langsam, daran lässt sich nichts rütteln



Wie und in welcher Hinsicht? Für was genau soll die zu langsam sein? Bitte, wer höhere Ansrprüche hat, der muss halt nun mal auf ein SLI/CrossFire-Sys zurückgreifen.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die 5870 ist zu langsam, daran lässt sich nichts rütteln


 die HD5870 ist zu langsam ? Die GTX285 dann ja wohl auch.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die derzeit schnellste Single-GPU-Karte zu langsam sein soll,...?

Wer mehr Leistung will, muß halt auf ein Multi-GPU-System umsteigen, mit allen Nachteilen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie und in welcher Hinsicht? Für was genau soll die zu langsam sein?


Crysis rutscht @Very High + 1920*1200 selbst ohne AA an diversen Stellen unter 30FPS und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu wenig, von AA ganz zu schweigen...
(Eventuell suche ich mal ein Savegame dafür raus, aber nur, wenn du ganz lieb "bitte" sagst )


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2010)

Daran ist aber _Crysis_ schuld und nicht die Grafikkarte.
Für schlecht programmierte bzw. optimierte Spiele können weder ATI noch Nvidia was dafür.


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

Ach, du bist also Entwickler und weißt daher, was gut programmiert wurde und was nicht 
Klar könnte Crysis bei richtiger Optimierung noch besser laufen, diese müsste dann aber für jede Karte einzelt erfolgen und das wäre aufwendiger als damals für OpenGL, DX und Glide gleichzeitig zu optimieren.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2010)

Da muss man kein Entwickler sein um das zu erkennen. Und man muss auch nicht auf jede Grafikkarte einzeln optimieren, nur allgemein ein bisschen ressourcenschonender programmieren.


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

Ok, ab jetzt werden von beiden Parteien die Argumente nur noch aufgewärmt, also BTT (außerdem hatte ein Spielehändler in der Nähe schon B:BC2, was jetzt erst einmal ausprobiert werden muss )


----------



## akaEmpty (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Crysis rutscht @Very High + 1920*1200 selbst ohne AA an diversen Stellen unter 30FPS und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu wenig, von AA ganz zu schweigen...
> (Eventuell suche ich mal ein Savegame dafür raus, aber nur, wenn du ganz lieb "bitte" sagst )



Schonmal daran gedacht, daß das an deiner CPU-MOBO-RAM-Kombi liegen könnte?!

Ich hab Crysis in Full HD mit Ultra-Einstellungen auf'nem Sys mit Single-GPU schon flüssig gesehen.

Zudem ist deine Karte scheinbar nur ein Standardmodell. Du solltest nicht vergessen, daß man mit Top-Hardware pro Komponente 1-2 FPS dazugewinnen kann und Kleinvieh in diesem Fall auch Mist macht. Dabei können unterm Strich mal eben 10 FPS mehr rauskommen, die das ganze flüssig laufen lassen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Crysis rutscht @Very High + 1920*1200 selbst ohne AA an diversen Stellen unter 30FPS und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu wenig, von AA ganz zu schweigen...
> (Eventuell suche ich mal ein Savegame dafür raus, aber nur, wenn du ganz lieb "bitte" sagst )



Dann machst du irgendwas falsch. Crysis läuft bei mir @Very High + 1920*1200 + 2*AA bei ca. 20 FPS und Ich hab nur ne HD 4870 und n E6600@ 3,06Ghz plus 4GB DDR2 800@ 850Mhz auf nem P35 Board. Mag zwar sein, dass das langsam ist, aber wenn du ne HD 5870 hast und dich beklagst, dass das Spiel bei dir mit unter 30FPS läuft, kann das fast nicht sein.


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Ich hab Crysis in Full HD mit Ultra-Einstellungen auf'nem Sys mit Single-GPU schon flüssig gesehen.


90% des Spiels laufen auch mit 40-45 FPS, nur z.B. das Ende auf'm Flugzeugträger drückt die FPS derbe in den Keller.


----------



## akaEmpty (27. Februar 2010)

Durchgespielt hab ich's auf besagtem Sys nicht. Ich werd's aber bei Gelegenheit mal mit meinem Sys auf max. & Full HD durchspielen. Mal schaun', an wievielen Stellen es bei mir ruckelt.

(Q9650 @ 3,6GHz, 8GB DDR3-1600MHz, HD5870 @ 900MHz/5000MHz)


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2010)

Vergiss Rygels Texturmod nicht


----------



## akaEmpty (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Vergiss Rygels Texturmod nicht



Wenn's grafisch was bringt und stabil läuft...


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> 90% des Spiels laufen auch mit 40-45 FPS, nur z.B. das Ende auf'm Flugzeugträger drückt die FPS derbe in den Keller.



Naja, bei wem eigentlich nicht?

Ich finde es aber schon ziemlich sinnlos zu sagen die 5870 sei zu langsam, erstmal ist sie schneller als der Vorgänger und als die Karten von nVidia. 

Ich meine zwei 5970 im CF sind bestimmt auch zu langsam wenn ich Crysis auf 6 Monitoren mit je FullHD spielen will...(geht das überhaupt von den Monitoranschlüssen her?)

Ist aber ansich kein tragfähiges Argument, was jetzt die Schwächen oder Stärken eines Produktes beschreibt, da die 5870 immer noch schnller ist als fast alles Andere...


----------



## rabitt81 (27. Februar 2010)

also ich hab weder den kauf meiner 4870 bereut noch das ich mir vor kurzem ne 5870 gegönnt habe rennen alle beide ziehmlich fix zu mal de 5870 im verbrauch auch angenehm ist.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> 90% des Spiels laufen auch mit 40-45 FPS, nur z.B. das Ende auf'm Flugzeugträger drückt die FPS derbe in den Keller.


 
Das ist bei mir ganz genauso, da is aber wirklich was faul programmiert: Ich bekomme da sowohl auf "Hoch" also auch auf "Mittel" exakt dieselben Framerwerte. Habe auch schon von anderen gehört, die dasselbe Problem haben.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. Februar 2010)

Crysis 1 war halt einfach schlampig programmiert... Im Crysis 2 Interview von PCGH wurde ja sogar gefragt, ob Crysis 2 etwas ressourcensparender zu Werke gehen wird. Der Firmenchef antwortete dann, dass sie auf der Suche nach einer Lösung wären und versuchen würden die Performance zu verbessern. Er sagt zwar, dass er das noch nicht kommentiert - aber es ist logisch, dass sie versuchen werden, die Performance zu verbessern




> PCGH: Crysis auf der höchsten Einstellung ist immer noch eines der hardwarehungrigsten Spiele auf dem Markt. Werden auch bei Crysis 2 High-End-PCs an ihr Limit stoßen? Welche Hardware wird benötigt, um das Spiel mit allen Details in 1.920 x 1.200 inklusive 4x MSAA und 16:1 AF spielen zu können?
> 
> Cevat Yerli: Wir wären nicht Crytek, wenn wir nicht permanent auf der Suche nach Innovationen und bestrebt wären, Dinge weiter voranzutreiben und permanent zu verbessern. Wie genau sich das auf Crysis 2 auswirken wird, kann ich an dieser Stelle jedoch leider noch nicht kommentieren.


Quelle: Crysis 2: Im Interview spricht Crytek-Gründer Cevat Yerli über die Cryengine 3 - Crysis 2, Cryengine 3, Interview, Cevat Yerli


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube auf dieser Seite (SemiAccurate) wurden schon mehrere Sachen behauptet die sich später als falsch erwiesen. Die Verfasser solln da ziemlich pro-ATI eingestellt sein und wenns um Spekulationen/Gerüchte über Nvidia-Karten geht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen.


----------



## aonmeister (28. Februar 2010)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Kann nicht behaupten das ich jetzt Nvidia Fan bin und auch nicht Ati.
Es ist sicher so dass manche Spiele von Ati und andere von Nvidia Profitieren werden.
Bei mir muss die Karte das können was in Zukunft Interessant ist.

Das mit den Hitze Problem und 70% ist Schwachsinn.
Warum ? Man braucht sich nur mal ansehen wo eine GTX 285 liegt,
hinter einer 5870.
Diese ist nicht Lauter wird noch in 55Nm Produziert.
Wenn das Stimmen würde hätten sie nur eine etwas Hochgetaktete GTX 285 in 40Nm
Züchten müssen ,mit Direkt X 11 bei 5 % mehr Leistung kann die Hitze Entwicklung nicht mehr sein.

Der große Vorteil bei Nvidia liegt wohl auf der Hand für die Zukunft, wo Ati nicht Punkten kann.
Zum einen ist das Pys X und Surround 3D

ATI/Eyefinity ist bei Ati gut aber das Ganze in 3d noch besser
Leider ist Ati nicht im Stande das zu Bewerkstelligen. 

Ich verkaufe Graka weil es mein Geschäft ist(generell Hardware).
Wer heute noch in Besitz einer GTX280,GTX275,oder 285 habe lohnt sich der umstieg 
auf ATI Karten nicht, weil Direct X11 im Moment noch, nur ein Faik ist wo ATi punktet.
Der Unterschied zwischen X9 ,X10,X11 ist im Moment noch so gering das man in Spielen nicht viel erkennt.

Da komme ich gleich mal zur Testelation.
Ist gut und wird besser nur leider können das die jetzigen Karten noch nicht berechnen weil sie zu 
schwach sind, für eine komplette Umgebung Darstellung.
Es sind nur kleine Effekte bei Dirt 2 und die Framrate bricht schon um 40% ein.

Nvidia/Außerdem die Probleme lagen in der Fertigung des 40Nm.
40Nm weniger Stromverbrauch bei mehr Leistung.

Nvidia-ATI/Beiden Karten fehlt der Speicher, meiner Meinung nach, 1GB ist zu wenig.
Gutes BSP. Grysis 
Gerade in großen Arealen ist es wichtig das die Karte viel Speicher hat würde sogar sagen 4Gb währe 
im Moment das Beste für Zukünftige Spiele, um das Nachladen zu vermeiden.
Außerdem finde ich denn Speicherbus (Bit) wichtig da konnte Ati auch nie Mithalten.
Der brachte Nvidia meiner Ansicht immer auf die Spitze.

Außerdem hatte Nvidia es nicht Notwendig so schnell eine DX11 Karte zu verkaufen wie Ati
Weil 2009 doch die meisten noch zu Nvidia gegriffen haben ohne DX11.
Gewinn 2009 enorm.

Ati/ Soll auch gar nicht ihre gute Marktstellung verlieren, das würde die Entwicklung einbrechen.
Wie 2007 mit der GTX 280 ,da war Ati kurz vorm aus.
Kamm aber dann erstmals mit der 4000 Serie 2008.

Nvidia/Das kann ich euch sagen sie wird in etwa bei einer GTX 295 liegen wie meistens.
Single toppt Dual Graka.

Hat gute Features, und bei der Lautstärke mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, so dumm ist keiner mehr.

Im Moment der einen neuen Rechner von mir Kaufen möchte greife ich Natürlich zu Ati Karten, nur um das klar zustellen bin ja kein Dolmi.

Aber wär im Besitz ab einer Stärkeren GTX 200 Serie ist Lohnt sich das warten, und nicht der umstieg.

Selbst bei Battlfield Bad Company2 wird es alle Features auch unter DX10 geben.
Schönen Gruss.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2010)

aonmeister schrieb:


> ATI/Eyefinity ist bei Ati gut aber das Ganze in 3d noch besser
> Leider ist Ati nicht im Stande das zu Bewerkstelligen.
> [...]
> Außerdem finde ich denn Speicherbus (Bit) wichtig da konnte Ati auch nie Mithalten.
> Der brachte Nvidia meiner Ansicht immer auf die Spitze.



Gabs nicht auch 3D von AMD? Stand irgendwo mal, ka.

Aber wegerm Speicherbus: Die ersten mit 512bit war ATI mit der 2900XT. Gebracht hat es nichts. 
Gut, die 256bit der HD4k ggü. den 512/448bit der GT200, da waren die Nvidias etwas besser.
Interessanterweise darfst du die Busbreite nicht isoliert als Kriterium sehen, sondern es ist nur einer der beiden Faktoren für die Bandbreite...
=> bit*Takt

Also, da die Bandbreite zählt, ist es komplett egal, ob wenig Takt (GDDR3) und großes Interface (512bit) oder andersrum mit GDDR5 ...

Das einzige ist, wenn die Bandbreite limitiert und kein schnellerer Speicher vorhanden ist: Dann könnte ein breiterer Bus helfen.

Ach, noch zum Fermi:
Ich bin enttäuscht. Derart lange verspätet und noch nichts greifbares. Irgendwie ähnlich wie mit der HD2k ...


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Februar 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Aber wegerm Speicherbus: Die ersten mit 512bit war ATI mit der 2900XT. Gebracht hat es nichts.



Die HD 2900XT war auch ein Krüppel sondergleichen. Die Rechenleistung war einfach nicht stark genug, um von der Speicherbandbreite zu profitieren. Bei der HD 5870 ist es genau anders herum, diese würde nämlich enorm von mehr Videospeicher und vor allem von mehr Speicherbandbreite profitieren. Ich denke die noch kommenden HD 5870 mit 2GB werden auch eine größere Speicherbandbreite (durch höher taktenden Speicher) bekommen


----------



## TKing (28. Februar 2010)

Ja aber bei der HD 5870 wäre eine Speichererweiterung von bis zu 2GB sehr hilfreich, wobei wir einfach mal die Cebit abwarten^^. Werden diese nciht zu teuer, so werden es interessante Karten


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die HD 2900XT war auch ein Krüppel sondergleichen. Die Rechenleistung war einfach nicht stark genug, um von der Speicherbandbreite zu profitieren.[...]



Moment:



aonmeister schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem finde ich denn Speicherbus (Bit) wichtig da konnte Ati auch nie  Mithalten.
> [...]



Meine Aussage war nur auf diese Passage bezogen, bzgl. des R600. Er findet, dass ATI noch nie beim Bus mithalten konnte, auch wenn dieser beim R600 deutlich größer als der der überlegenen Gf8...

Und zum Thema: Ich erhoff mir vom Fermi nichtmal mehr nen Preissturz, sondern erwarte einen rießen Flop. Und wenn er wider Erwarten doch noch was taugen könnte, ist es eine positive Überaschung.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. Februar 2010)

Also ernsthaft - Bei 'nem halben Jahr Verspätung wären meine zufriedenstellenden Erwartungen ziemlich hoch angelegt. Nämlich bei mindestes +40% der GTX 470 gegenüber der HD 5870.
Mag jetzt zwar übertrieben klingen, aber wir reden hier von einem halben Jahr. Wenn ATI und NVidia gleichzeitig mit ihren Chips begonnen hätten und NVidia ein halbes Jahr länger Zeit hat, dann ist das normal richtig wuchtig, und sollte auch dementsprechend an der Leistung erkennen zu sein.

Ja klar, "Sowas wie +40% wird es nie geben, so gut wird Fermi auch wieder nicht", ist aber auch Quatsch... Ein halbes Jahr ist für einen großen Vendoren genug Zeit, und zwar bei weitem genug Zeit, um einen gigantischen Vorsprung auszubauen...
Und wenn dann zusätzlich zur Verspätung, auch noch kaum mehr Leistung, GeForce FX Sound und ein hoher Preis kommen, dann sehe ich Schwarz für die ganzen NVidia Grafikkarten Generationen, die auf Fermi setzen...


----------



## Namaker (28. Februar 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei der HD 5870 ist es genau anders herum, diese würde nämlich enorm von mehr Videospeicher und vor allem von mehr Speicherbandbreite profitieren.


Nicht ganz, VRAM auf 2GiB aufzustocken würde etwas bringen, aber Speicherbandbreitenlimitiert ist sie nicht 


chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Also ernsthaft - Bei 'nem halben Jahr  Verspätung wären meine zufriedenstellenden Erwartungen ziemlich hoch  angelegt. Nämlich bei mindestes +40% der GTX 470 gegenüber der HD 5870.


Das wird sie auch ca. haben, das wird schon anhand der technischen Daten klar.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2010)

@ chrisz0r94

Hast du das auch über die HD2900XT gesagt?
Hatten auch über ein halbes Jahr Zeit, kannten die Leistung der 8800 GTX und das wurde ja, weil so viel später, die Überkarte, die alles weggerockt hat.


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu ist , dass an den Grüchten wohl schon was dran sein wird , da die neuen Karten  eigentlich schon längst released sein sollten . Und , wenn man bedenkt , dass
sie ihre eigenen Releasetermine nicht einhalten können kann das nur daran liegen , dass sie Probleme haben . Außerdem ist es doch wohl so , dass niemand freiwillige Verluste macht und sich potnezielle Käufer entgehen lässt . Ob es nun Probleme bei der Chipausbeute oder mit den Findungen der Taktraten  gibt ist eigentlich egal , da Nvidia so oder so Verluste macht  oder machen wird . Und , wenn man überlegt , dass die Chipausbeute schlecht ist kann man daraus schlussfolgern das die Chips teurer sind und , wenn sie dann auch noch die gedachten Taktraten nicht mitmachen ist wohl jetzt schon klar das Nvidia große Verluste machen wird .


----------



## Coeckchen (28. Februar 2010)

Des is nahezu unmöglich^^, die HD5870 hat vllt 30% mehr performance als die GTX285, der Fermi Chip ist doppelt so groß wie die GTX285 und nahezu alle einheiten die es auf der 285 gab, werden mit dem fermi verdoppelt oder mehr, dass heißt dass die maximale rohleistung etwas über das doppelte der GTX285 besitzen muss, da man jedoch noch die skalierungen z.b. durch shadereinheiten beachten muss, dürften daraus 50-100% mehrleistung gegenüber der 285 ergeben, es ist einfach unlogisch doppelt so viel transistoren zu verbauen und dadurch gerade einmal 30% mehrleistung zu bekommen, das wäre nvidias selbstmord im gamingmarkt
und 70°C im IDLE bei 70%? allein diese aussage macht die news total unglaubwürdig, da Nvidia mit sicherheit einen Stromsparmechanismus auf Fermi hat, wie bei der GTX200 reihe
das allein lässt auf eine verlustleistung von unter 50W zu, was sogar ein HD3650 kühler packen würde^^


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2010)

vllt waren die 70°/70% ja das problem, das den langen aufschub erzeugt hat. und vllt haben sies nun in den griff bekommen und es kommt wirklich eine nv typische mörderkarte ^^ ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt. auf jedenfall muss nv irgendwas grandioses bringen, wenn se ned komplett verlieren wollen *g* nur ob sies können... schaun wir mal


----------



## Gunny Hartman (28. Februar 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die HD 2900XT war auch ein Krüppel sondergleichen. Die Rechenleistung war einfach nicht stark genug, um von der Speicherbandbreite zu profitieren. Bei der HD 5870 ist es genau anders herum, diese würde nämlich enorm von mehr Videospeicher und vor allem von mehr Speicherbandbreite profitieren. Ich denke die noch kommenden HD 5870 mit 2GB werden auch eine größere Speicherbandbreite (durch höher taktenden Speicher) bekommen



Richtig. Die hätten die den Cypress eben mit 384 Bit Speicherbus ausstatten sollen. Das wäre der beste Kompromiss zwischen Bandbreite und Kosten. 512 Bit würde die Karte einfach zu teuer machen und 256 Bit sind zu wenig, wie man ja sieht. 

Es ist absoluter Schwachsinn zu behaupten, dass eine Verdoppelung der Transistoren zu 100% Mehrleistung führt. Es kommt immer darauf an wie Spiele programmiert sind. 512 Shadereinheiten bringen nichts, wenn ein Spiel kaum oder nur wenig auf Shader setzt. 

Es wird sicher Spiele geben, wo die GTX 480 die GTX 285 um 70% schlägt, aber eine gesamte Mehrleistung von 100% ist schlicht unmöglich. Nvidia kann mit 50% sehr zufrieden sein. Was nützt der fetteste Chip, wenn die Leistung nicht umgesetzt werden kann? Wenn das Ding so fett ist, dass es kaum von der Stelle kommt. Ein Auto mit 1000 PS kommt auch nicht von der Stelle, wenn es die Leistung nicht auf die Straße bekommt.

Wieso halten es alle für so unwahrscheinlich, dass der Fermi 70°C warm wird im Leerlauf, bei 70% der Lüfterdrehzahl? Erst redet man davon, dass der Fermi doppelt so viele Transistoren hat wie die GTX 285 und dann davon wie unmöglich das sein kann, dass der so heiß wird. Die GTX 285 hat 1,4 Milliarden Transistoren, die in 55nm gefertigt wurden. Mit dem Standartkühler wird die Karte im Idle 40°C, unter Last 80°C warm. Jetzt kommt die GTX 480 mit Ihren 3 Milliarden Transistoren die in 40nm gefertigt wurden. Die Transistoren sind vielleicht kleiner, dafür hat sich die Anzahl verdoppelt. Die GTX 285 hat 470mm² Diefläche, der Fermi über 550mm². Schon möglich, dass der Chip sehr heiß wird. Ich würde es nicht ausschließen, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht unbedingt sehr wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Explosiv (28. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Richtig. Die hätten die den Cypress eben mit 384 Bit Speicherbus ausstatten sollen. Das wäre der beste Kompromiss zwischen Bandbreite und Kosten.



Öhm, die HD5XXX-Reihe ist nicht Bandbreiten-Limitiert. Tests haben gezeigt, das die HD5870 mehr von einem hohen GPU-Takt profitiert, denn Bandbreite haben die Karten mehr als genug .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (28. Februar 2010)

Coeckchen schrieb:


> Des is nahezu unmöglich^^, die HD5870 hat vllt 30% mehr performance als die GTX285, der Fermi Chip ist doppelt so groß wie die GTX285 und nahezu alle einheiten die es auf der 285 gab, werden mit dem fermi verdoppelt oder mehr, dass heißt dass die maximale rohleistung etwas über das doppelte der GTX285 besitzen muss, da man jedoch noch die skalierungen z.b. durch shadereinheiten beachten muss, dürften daraus 50-100% mehrleistung gegenüber der 285 ergeben, es ist einfach unlogisch doppelt so viel transistoren zu verbauen und dadurch gerade einmal 30% mehrleistung zu bekommen, das wäre nvidias selbstmord im gamingmarkt
> und 70°C im IDLE bei 70%? allein diese aussage macht die news total unglaubwürdig, da Nvidia mit sicherheit einen Stromsparmechanismus auf Fermi hat, wie bei der GTX200 reihe
> das allein lässt auf eine verlustleistung von unter 50W zu, was sogar ein HD3650 kühler packen würde^^




Dann bau mal einen Kühler einer HD 3650 auf eine GTX 285 und lass sie im Idle laufen. Nach 2 Minuten kackt dir der Rechner ab, weil die GPU zu heiß wird.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (28. Februar 2010)

Da hätte Ati die Hausaufgaben gemacht u währe für mich ein weiterer grund für ne 5870 zu entscheiden.


----------



## tAyooma (28. Februar 2010)

preislich wäre das n overkill :o

ich warte auf fermi, damit ati die preise senken muss... ist 5870 konkurrenzlos weil fermi nicht schneller ist und hitzeprobs hat und nvidia sowieso hammer preise hat, dann können die ati menschen sogar noch preise anziehen...


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

Viele Käufer orientieren sich beim Kauf auch am stärksten Modell.


----------



## windows (28. Februar 2010)

Coeckchen schrieb:


> Des is nahezu unmöglich^^, die HD5870 hat vllt 30% mehr performance als die GTX285, der Fermi Chip ist doppelt so groß wie die GTX285 und nahezu alle einheiten die es auf der 285 gab, werden mit dem fermi verdoppelt oder mehr, dass heißt dass die maximale rohleistung etwas über das doppelte der GTX285 besitzen muss, da man jedoch noch die skalierungen z.b. durch shadereinheiten beachten muss, dürften daraus 50-100% mehrleistung gegenüber der 285 ergeben, es ist einfach unlogisch doppelt so viel transistoren zu verbauen und dadurch gerade einmal 30% mehrleistung zu bekommen, das wäre nvidias selbstmord im gamingmarkt
> und 70°C im IDLE bei 70%? allein diese aussage macht die news total unglaubwürdig, da Nvidia mit sicherheit einen Stromsparmechanismus auf Fermi hat, wie bei der GTX200 reihe
> das allein lässt auf eine verlustleistung von unter 50W zu, was sogar ein HD3650 kühler packen würde^^


Nur weil ich zwei Grafikkarten im Sli betreibe sind die aber nicht doppelt so schnell ...


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob du doppelt so viele Shadereinheiten hast - Das verdoppelt nämlich die Leistung -, oder ob du zwei Grafikkarten hast... Zwei Grafikkarten können im Moment nicht perfekt parallel arbeiten, und dadurch wird auch derzeit kein plus von 100% erzielt...
Bei doppelt sovielen Shadereinheiten, würde sich diese Leistung jedoch schon verdoppeln...

Es war ja nichteinmal die Rede von zwei Grafikkarten^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2010)

aber nur die shaderleistung, nicht die pixelleistung usw.

rein technisch müsstest du alles verdoppeln

shader, tmus, speicherbandbreite.....
dann darf man auch von doppelter leistung bei gleichem takt ausgehen


----------



## Namaker (28. Februar 2010)

Viele Leute vergessen auch die neue Architektur nVidias...


----------



## XE85 (28. Februar 2010)

man kann nicht einfach sagen nur weil bestimmte einheiten doppelt vorhanden sind ist die Karte doppelt so schnell wie der vorgänger .... zumal man bei Fermi auch beachten sollte das nv großen Wert und viel Arbeit in Dinge gesteckt hat die für Grafikleistung nicht relevat sind (ECC speichersupport für den Einsatz in Supercomputern, in GPGPU um intels Larrabee zuvorzukommen, usw)

auch bei AMDs HD5870 sind einige Einheiten doppelt so oft vorhanden wie bei der HD4890 (Texture Units, Shader-ALus zB) - trotzdem ist sie nicht immer 100% schneller

mfg


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Februar 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> auch bei AMDs HD5870 sind einige Einheiten doppelt so oft vorhanden wie bei der HD4890 (Texture Units, Shader-ALus zB) - trotzdem ist sie nicht immer 100% schneller



Richtig 

Weil dann die Speicherbandbreite der HD 5870 limitiert, die als einziges eben nicht verdoppelt wurde


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2010)

Die HD 5870 ist *nicht* Speicherbandbreiten Limitiert ...


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die HD 5870 ist *nicht* Speicherbandbreiten Limitiert ...



Das werden wir noch sehen, spätestens bei kommenden Spielen... 

PS: Es gab damals auch viele die behauptet haben, dass die 320MB der 8800GTS/320 ausreichen und die 8800GTS nicht ausbremsen würden. Auch gab es viele die meinten 1024MB seien bei der HD 4870 überflüssig und 512MB würden vollkommen reichen... 

Die Erkenntnis dass sie falsch lagen, kam bei diesen Leuten zwar etwas später, aber sie kam


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

Also 384bit hätten da nicht geschadet.


----------



## XE85 (28. Februar 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Weil dann die Speicherbandbreite der HD 5870 limitiert, die als einziges eben nicht verdoppelt wurde



das rein auf die Speicherbandbreite zu schieben ist genauso blödsinn ... da gibts noch viele andere Faktoren ... CPU Limitierung zB



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also 384bit hätten da nicht geschadet.



geschadet hätte es sicher nicht ... aber die geringe mehrleistung würde vermutlich einen deutlich höheren Preis aufgrund des komplexxeren PCBs und der zusätlichen Speicherchips zur folge haben - ausserdem hat ein breiters interface nicht nur vorteile

mfg


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (28. Februar 2010)

am 26.März 2010 kommen die GTX470 & GTX480

GF100 / 26 März:
GTX480, 512SPs / 384bit Bus, 1400-1450, 1000-1050 GDDR5
GTX470, 448SPs / 320bit Bus, 1250-1300, 800-850 GDDR5

GF104 / April:
GTX460, 256SPs / 256bit Bus, 1450-1500, 800-850 GDDR5
GTX450, 192SPs / 192bit Bus, 1250-1300, 800-850 GDDR5

GTX460 ~ GTX285.GF100 / März:

die GTX480 hat eine TDP von 250WATT

Die GTX470 wird 299$ kosten und wird performance mäßig knapp hinter der 5870 liegen ,weil man die taktfrequenz senken mußte liegt die gtx470 5-10% hinter der 5870.
Die GTX480 wird ca. 20-30% vor der 5870 liegen und bei 599$ Preislich liegen .


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2010)

Wär schön wenn du ne Quelle angeben würdest ...
Wenn das stimmen sollte, muss AMD trotzdem nur ne 5890 auf den Markt bringen um wieder Sieger zu sein.


----------



## HomeboyST (28. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wär schön wenn du ne Quelle angeben würdest ...
> Wenn das stimmen sollte, muss AMD trotzdem nur ne 5890 auf den Markt bringen um wieder Sieger zu sein.



Joa, und Nvidia macht dann auch ne Dual GPU Karte mit 2 480ern. 

ALso immer schön gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (28. Februar 2010)

Für die lange Zeit der Entwicklung für mich eine Enttäuschung dieser kleine Performancevorsprung. Aber zumindest die gtx 470 liegt preislich noch im vertretbaren Rahmen. In diesem Punkt bin ich echt überrascht. Naja mal sehen wo die Preise am Ende wirklich sind


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wär schön wenn du ne Quelle angeben würdest ...


Warum denn? SemiAccurate hat ja auch keine


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2010)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Joa, und Nvidia macht dann auch ne Dual GPU Karte mit 2 480ern.
> 
> ALso immer schön gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen.


meinst du weil die 5890 ne dual gpu karte wäre? das wäre (zumindest ist es so gemeint, ausgegangen von der nomenklatur der 4xxxer) nämlich immernoch ne single gpu karte die 5970 (ebenfalls an die 4er nomenklatur angelehnt, kA obs scho infos gab, das die wirklich unter diesen namen erscheinen werden ^^) wäre dann ne dualgpu karte. wohl sowas ala 2x5850 mit eventuel bissl mehr leistung. aber eben keine 2 5870 (soweit ich weis, aber ich sach ma ohne gewähr ).

also würde er ja single mit single vergleichen, womit deine "forderung" gleiches mit gleichem zu vergleichen ja erfüllt wäre.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

Die 5970 gibts doch schon ewig und einen Tag. Das ist 2x HD 5870 mit Hd 5850 Taktraten.


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

kannst ma sehn, bin ja richtig gut  bis auf das kleine detail, das es die scho gibt xD


----------



## chrisz0r94 (1. März 2010)

Hmm, Interessant...

Also nach so langer Zeit nur 20% Mehrleistung... Ich bin ja richtig enttäuscht.. hätte mindestens 40% erwartet, und dann wäre ich noch nicht zufrieden!

Naja, NVidia halt, 20% mehr Leistung = 50% mehr Cash hinlegen... Falls 599$ ein realer Preis, und die Angaben von Grün-Blau stimmen...


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2010)

Na, die Quelle interessiert mich auch. Die Fanboys wirds wohl wieder freuen (oder enttäuschen wenn AMD-Fanboy), aber noch sehe ich nichts als Vermutungen. 20-30 % mehr, naja, wirklich schlecht wär das ja nicht (unter welchen Bedingungen wär ebenfalls interessant, 800*600 ohne AA/AF ist natürlich keine Vergleichsbasis  ). Dann kommt wohl schnell die 5890 (nein, nicht die Dual) und dann siehts wieder ausgewogener aus.
Hoffen wir, dass der Markt das reguliert.


----------



## RonRonsen (1. März 2010)

Spekulationen helfen keinen weiter. Unb ich glaube den nicht der mir 5% mehr Performance verspricht, genauso wenig wie dem der mir 40% verspricht. Bleibt ruhig und wartet bis Nvidia zur Cebit die Hosen runter lassen muss. Man kann doch erst richtig mit Argumenten draufhauen wenn es Handfeste Test eines objektiven und seriösen Vertreter wie z.B. PCGH , CB oder ähnliches gibt. Wenn die Leistung nicht passen sollte, reguliert sich der angestrebte Preis eh von ganz allein. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. März 2010)

Das mit dem 26.03 als Erscheinungstermin halte ich zumindest bis jetzt für logisch, bzw. relativ gesichert. So hat ja PCGH nach gewünschten Tests für die Karte gefragt, da diese in _absehbarer_ Zeit auf den Markt kommen wird.
Ob Paperlauch, ob Hardlaunch wie bei der HD5k, oder ein Hardlaunch mit sehr guter Verfügbarkeit, keine Ahnung, ich tippe auf ersteres.

[Vermutung] Die Karte gelangt während/nach der Cebit in die Händer der Redaktion, dann ~3 Wochen zum Benchen, Temps, Lautstärke und Verbrauch ermitteln um dann sagen zu können: Das ist Fermi![/Vermutung]


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2010)

Entweder bei CB oder Heise hatte ich gelesen das die Karten vorerst eh nur für die Premiumpartner und OEM Kunden Anfangs zur Verfügung steht das es eh nur homöopathische Dosen dann gibt. Sprich: Die ersten Verfügbaren Karten wandern fast ausschließlich in fertig PCs und nur ein kleiner Teil in den Retail Markt.


----------



## Terence Skill (1. März 2010)

ähnliches sagt dieser artikel:
Nvidia Fermi: DirectX-11-Karten kommen Ende März - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Fl_o (1. März 2010)

@ Terence Skill 

Chip Online ist ja nicht gerade.. die Welt... schon alleine wegen so mancher Artikle in der Vergangenheit..  



> S-amerikanische Online-Store SabrePC  bereits drei Fermi-Grafikkarten zur Vorbestellung. Die XFX Geforce GTX 480 mit 2 GByte GDDR5-Speicher kostet demnach rund 680 US-Dollar



Mittlerweile sollte jeder gut informierter PC-Benutzer wissen das, die Preis Listungen von SbrePC komplett erfunden sind schon alleine weil bei der Fermi Architektur keine 2GB möglich sind..


----------



## Greyfox (1. März 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das werden wir noch sehen, spätestens bei kommenden Spielen...
> 
> PS: Es gab damals auch viele die behauptet haben, dass die 320MB der 8800GTS/320 ausreichen und die 8800GTS nicht ausbremsen würden. Auch gab es viele die meinten 1024MB seien bei der HD 4870 überflüssig und 512MB würden vollkommen reichen...
> 
> Die Erkenntnis dass sie falsch lagen, kam bei diesen Leuten zwar etwas später, aber sie kam




WOW, das ist mir neu Speichebandbreite ist gleich Speicherausbau???
Was hat denn das mit Speicherbandbreite zu tun? Die GraKas die du aufführst wurden langsamer weil der VRAM überlief und nicht die Bandbreite begrenzt hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2010)

wobei ich den preis für die 480 durchaus als realistisch sehen würde,
der speicher kostet nicht unerheblich (zumal es ja wohl grob 3gb sein sollen bei der 480?) und dazu der chip, das pcb,....
das macht das alles nicht gerade billig

auch wenn die listung vielleicht keiner vertrauenswürdigen quelle entspringt, gerade der 480 würde ich solche Preise zutrauen bzw. diese als ca. realistisch einstufen.
ich gebe aber zu, das mit dem preis ist ein ganz bissle auch gefühlssache


----------



## kuer (1. März 2010)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Joa, und Nvidia macht dann auch ne Dual GPU Karte mit 2 480ern.
> 
> ALso immer schön gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen.


 

Die 5890 wäre eine Singel GPU Karte(erhöte Takte zur 5870) und das NV eine dual GPU GTX480 baut, halte ich für fragwürdig, schon alleine durch den bekannten TPD von 250 Watt (wären 500 Watt bei zwei 480). Wo hin mit der Abwärme.

Was die genannten Preise angeht, so wäre das schon  ein Hammer . 470 299$ und einen 480 600$. (wie Grün Blau meinte) Steht in keinem Verhältnis zur mehr Leistung. (100% teurer für 35 -40% mehr Leistung).
Na ist ja nicht mehr lang.


----------



## hawk910 (1. März 2010)

Ach menno, kann nicht irgend jemand so ein Vorab-Teil rein zufällig irgendwo bekommen und mal testen? Es ist echt der Hammer, bisher hab ich eigentlich immer eine halbwegs brauchbare Vorabinfo bekommen. Aber dieses mal reichen die Spekulationen von langsamer als 5870 bis hin zu 200% schneller oder was das war, von Top bis Flop wurde alles erwähnt, von angemessenen und konkurenzfähigen Preisen bis hin zu Wucher, vom Stromfresser bis zum akzeptabel fressenden Pixelmonster, alles war dabei, incl. inhaltsloses Fanboy-Geschnacke  ... Das ist schon Hammer. Hammerspannend.
Ich will endlich Fakten! Nicht weil ich jetzt ne neue GraKa brauche, sondern nur weil ich wissen will, ob ich mich auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen kann.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (1. März 2010)

*Fakt 1*: Am _26. März 2010_ werden die Karten den Subvendoren übergeben, die dann ihre Modelle bringen können, und es wird natürlich auch die "normalen" Grafikkarten geben .

*Fakt 2*: Die GTX 480 wird, wenn auch nur minimal, mehr Leistung als die HD 5870 haben.

*Fakt 3*: Für ein halbes Jahr Verspätung wäre alles unter 40% in jedem Fall zu wenig!

*Fakt 4*: Die Karten werden mit ~ 250V TDP garnicht mal so stromsparend sein... _Naja, die 4000er Serie war schlimmer^^._

*Fakt 5*: Die Karten werden DirectX 11 beherrschen^^.


Das wären so mal die Haupt-Fakten, die im Moment praktisch bewiesen sind. Fakt 3 ist vielleicht Fanboy-artig, aber es stimmt trotzdem!


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> *Fakt 1*: Am _26. März 2010_ werden die Karten den Subvendoren übergeben, die dann ihre Modelle bringen können, und es wird natürlich auch die "normalen" Grafikkarten geben .
> 
> *Fakt 2*: Die GTX 480 wird, wenn auch nur minimal, mehr Leistung als die HD 5870 haben.
> 
> ...


Na dann bin ich ja mal auf den Beweis für "Fakt2" gespannt, denn mir ist bis jetzt nur geläufig das bei der Karte die Leistung zwischen 5850 und 5870 liegen soll.^^

MfG


----------



## hugo38 (1. März 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht warum soviel über die TDP spekuliert wurde, denn Nvidia hat ja schon letztes Jahr die TDP für die Teslakarten bekanntgegeben:

Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

Dort haben die Karten eine TDP von 225 Watt bei 448 Shader, wenn ich das weiter umrechne auf 512 Shader dann komme ich auf 257 Watt. Es war doch logisch, nach den eigenen Angaben von Nvidia, dass der Stromverbrauch so hoch sein musste. Ich denke der Chip ist nicht zeitgemäß, auf der einen Seite ist der Stromverbrauch zu hoch und auf der anderen Seite hat sie viele Features an Board die niemand im Moment braucht. 
Ein kleinerer Schritt wäre wohl besser gewesen für Nvidia und den Kunden, denn dann hätten wir auch einen Preiskampf der uns als Kunden zugute gekommen wäre.


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal auf den Beweis für "Fakt2" gespannt, denn mir ist bis jetzt nur geläufig das bei der Karte die Leistung zwischen 5850 und 5870 liegen soll.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Du redest aber schon von der 480er oder?

Nun von einer Mehrleistung gegenüber der 5870 ist mit Sicherheit auszugehen. Die Frage ist nur, inwieweit diese Leistung sich auf Spielebenchmarks auswirkt.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (1. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal auf den Beweis für "Fakt2" gespannt, denn mir ist bis jetzt nur geläufig das bei der Karte die Leistung zwischen 5850 und 5870 liegen soll.^^
> 
> MfG



Sie soll 10% mehr Leistung, bzw. 20% mehr Leistung haben... Erbärmlich^^


----------



## akaEmpty (1. März 2010)

In Benches, die auf Tesselation basieren, wird sie wesentlich schneller sein als nur 10 - 20 %

Ich geb trotzdem nicht viel drauf... ich sag nur "250Watt"


----------



## chrisz0r94 (1. März 2010)

250Watt ist nicht gaga, sondern nur Tesselation sehr viel schneller = gaga^^
Von dem sind Benches? Charlie?^^


----------



## Filico (1. März 2010)

Also jetzt schon von Fakten zu reden, wo die Karten noch nicht mal draußen sind, halte ich für völligen Unsinn. Mögen sie stimmen oder nicht, am 26. März wissen wir alle mehr.

Da kann ich ja auch sagen: die Karte hat 10 % bzw. 20 % bzw. 30 % bzw. 40 % bzw. 50 % mehr Leistung. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist SemiAccurate - wenn die auch nur ein einziges Mal recht haben, mit dem was die da wieder an völlig kruden Behauptungen aufstellen, fress' ich 'nen Besen.



Eben ich auch.  Die haben schon öfters Propaganda für ATI geschürt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. März 2010)

Behauptung hin oder her,
ich bin treuer nvidia anhänger und werde nichtmal auf ati zurückgreifen, wenn die weiter so machen, wie bisher.
ich will bloß hoffen, dass die meisten behauptungen hier falsch sind, denn wenn das neue flakschiff garkein flagschiff ist und zudem mit vielen problemen zu kämpfen hat, dann wird dies nicht nur ein hartes quartla für nvidia.
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele nvidia anhänger wechseln, wenn die lang ersehnte graka ein reinfall wird.

ich drück nvidia und allen fans auf jedenfall die daumen!

(lasst uns lieber beeten xD)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. März 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Behauptung hin oder her,
> ich bin treuer nvidia anhänger und werde nichtmal auf ati zurückgreifen, wenn die weiter so machen, wie bisher.
> ich will bloß hoffen, dass die meisten behauptungen hier falsch sind, denn wenn das neue flakschiff garkein flagschiff ist und zudem mit vielen problemen zu kämpfen hat, dann wird dies nicht nur ein hartes quartla für nvidia.
> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele nvidia anhänger wechseln, wenn die lang ersehnte graka ein reinfall wird.
> ...



Aha ein bekennender Nvidia-Fanboy  Naja als solcher hat man sowieso keine neutrale Sicht auf die Dinge. Nvidia-Fanboys sind sicher auch keine Schwaben xD denn das wäre ja ein Widerspruch in sich Als Nvidia-Fanboy wirft man ja gerne mehr Geld aus dem Fenster, damit man 5% mehr Leistung hat als Jemand mit ner Ati-Karte. Aber man muss schon ein Liebhaber sein, um sich das anzutun


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also 384bit hätten da nicht geschadet.



Mit 384 Bit hätte man die Taktraten des Speichers auch etwas senken könne, was dazu geführt hätte, dass die Karte etwas weniger Strom verbraucht. Ein breiterer Speicherbus ist nie ein Nachteil, solange dieser nicht dazu führt, dass der Chip viel teurer wird. 384 Bit sind einfach der beste Kompromiss zwischen 256 und 512 Bit. 256 Bit bieten einfach kaum Reserven, falls es mal eng wird. 512 Bit sind schon wieder zu viel und machen den Chip teurer, außerdem ist nicht gesagt, dass die GPU von einer Busbreite über 384 Bit so sehr profitiert, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt. 

Die Annahme, dass eine Verdopplung der Shadereinheiten, der TMUs, u.a. zur Verdopplung der Leistung führt ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Man sieht es ja bei Single-Core, bzw. Dual und Quadcore CPUs. Wichtig ist immer, dass die Software von der Mehrzahl gebrauch macht, sprich die vorhandenen Resourcen nutzt, egal ob das ein Spiel oder ein anderes Programm ist. Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass Ati zu wenig Textureinheiten auf den neuen GPUs hat. Da allerdings immer mehr über die Shader gemacht wird, welche Texturen z.b. durch Tesselation verdrängen, sind gar nicht mehr so viele Textureinheiten nötig. Wenn ein Spiel aber im großen Maß auf Texturen setzt, sind wenige Textureinheiten von Nachteil.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Aha ein bekennender Nvidia-Fanboy  Naja als solcher hat man sowieso keine neutrale Sicht auf die Dinge. Nvidia-Fanboys sind sicher auch keine Schwaben xD denn das wäre ja ein Widerspruch in sich Als Nvidia-Fanboy wirft man ja gerne mehr Geld aus dem Fenster, damit man 5% mehr Leistung hat als Jemand mit ner Ati-Karte. Aber man muss schon ein Liebhaber sein, um sich das anzutun



eigentlich traurig, ge 
aber ich würde mich iwi so schlehct fühlen, wenn da son teil mit nem ATI aufkleber in der kiste schlummern würde. nur wenn das wirklich so weitergeht, dann gibt es ja keine guten argumente dafür, bei nvidia zu bleiben.  *schnüff* und n parhundert euro rasuwerfen, dafür das man sich zum schluss drüber ärgert ist auch arschlos...


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2010)

Greyfox schrieb:


> WOW, das ist mir neu Speichebandbreite ist gleich Speicherausbau???
> Was hat denn das mit Speicherbandbreite zu tun? Die GraKas die du aufführst wurden langsamer weil der VRAM überlief und nicht die Bandbreite begrenzt hat.



Du hast den Sinn meines Postings nicht verstanden oder überlesen...

Es geht nicht um den Speicherausbau, sondern darum, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt die blauäugig irgendwelche limitierenden Faktoren in Grafikkarten nicht erkennen wollen, bis sie hinterher eines Besseren belehrt werden


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. März 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> eigentlich traurig, ge
> aber ich würde mich iwi so schlehct fühlen, wenn da son teil mit nem ATI aufkleber in der kiste schlummern würde. nur wenn das wirklich so weitergeht, dann gibt es ja keine guten argumente dafür, bei nvidia zu bleiben.  *schnüff* und n parhundert euro rasuwerfen, dafür das man sich zum schluss drüber ärgert ist auch arschlos...



Überhaupt eher ein Nachteil sich auf Nvidia oder Ati festzulegen. Man nimmt eben das, was das beste P/L-Verhältnis bietet. Aber manchmal entscheiden auch andere Dinge, wie Stromverbrauch, etc. 
Sowieso schade, dass es nur noch diese beiden Großen gibt. Ich glaube nicht nur Ich vermisse 3dfx & Co. Anno 1997-2001 ca. war der Markt noch vielseitiger. Bei nur zwei Mitbewerbern besteht immer die Gefahr, dass einer aus dem Rennen fliegt und der andere dann tut was er will.


----------



## Turbokiffer (1. März 2010)

Das einzige, was an den nVidia Karten stört ist der perverse Preis ! Da werden die keine Stecher gegen AMD machen, wenn man seine Karten weil sie eben "neu" sind erst mal zu nem 150% - Preis verkauft.

BTW:
Was ist überhaupt mit dem sche** Grafikkartenmarkt los ?? Hoffnungslos überteuert, kaum verfügbar und kein Ende in Sicht. Da wird meine 8800GT wohl nochmal ein Jahr herhalten müssen, bis endlich wieder wirklich Interessante Karten im Bereich zwischen 200 und 250 Euro erhältlich sind


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dass eine Verdopplung der Shadereinheiten, der TMUs, u.a. zur Verdopplung der Leistung führt ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Man sieht es ja bei Single-Core, bzw. Dual und Quadcore CPUs. Wichtig ist immer, dass die Software von der Mehrzahl gebrauch macht, sprich die vorhandenen Resourcen nutzt, egal ob das ein Spiel oder ein anderes Programm ist. Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass Ati zu wenig Textureinheiten auf den neuen GPUs hat. Da allerdings immer mehr über die Shader gemacht wird, welche Texturen z.b. durch Tesselation verdrängen, sind gar nicht mehr so viele Textureinheiten nötig. Wenn ein Spiel aber im großen Maß auf Texturen setzt, sind wenige Textureinheiten von Nachteil.



Mom gunny, rein von der rechenleistung her ist die verdoppelung ja da. Wie und ob diese genutzt wird ist was anderes. Und natürlich darf nicht irgendwo ein flaschenhals entstehen.

Daher sollten wir leistung und spieleleistung hier doch genau trennen.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (1. März 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mom gunny, rein von der rechenleistung her ist die verdoppelung ja da. Wie und ob diese genutzt wird ist was anderes. Und natürlich darf nicht irgendwo ein flaschenhals entstehen.
> 
> Daher sollten wir leistung und spieleleistung hier doch genau trennen.



Das wollte ich gerade schreiben! 

Also NVidias Preise sind pervers, und ATI bringt teilweise schlechte Grafikkartentreiber raus.. Siehe anfangs HD 5870^^ Ich sag nur Grey Screen.

3dfx hab ich selbst noch viel von gehört, von meiner Mutter... Sollen damals richtig gut und preiswert gewesen sein, allerdings wurden die dann 2000 oder 2001 oder so von... Achtung, es kommt... NVidia übernommen...

Die haben echt viel zu viel Geld, nur um die Konkurrenz aus dem Weg zu räumen.

Ich könnte mir auch schon denken, dass die Bugs in "The Saboteur" nicht nur durch Programmierfehler, sondern auch durch.. finanzielle Spritzen... entstanden sind.
Demnächst kauft NVidia noch Microsoft und Intel auf... und direkt danach die größte PC Infostätte der Welt: PCGH  [/Schleimmodus aus].

Nein Ernsthaft, die schmieren doch wo's nur geht...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. März 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ein spannendes Duell ist also garantiert!



Sorry aber das wird alels andere als ein spannendes Duel.
Eher langweilig & teuer.
AMD hat keinen Grund die Preise (stark) zu senken da es trotz 3-5 Monate verspätung seitens NV keinen wirklichen Gegner da ist.
(WENN die Gerüchte stimmen)

Ich hoffe daher das die NV Karten min 20% schneller sind UND weniger Strom / Wärme verbrauchen als die AMD Gegenstücke.
Eine 5870 für 200€ wäre schon was feines.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Sowieso schade, dass es nur noch diese beiden Großen gibt. Ich glaube nicht nur Ich vermisse 3dfx & Co. Anno 1997-2001 ca. war der Markt noch vielseitiger. Bei nur zwei Mitbewerbern besteht immer die Gefahr, dass einer aus dem Rennen fliegt und der andere dann tut was er will.



Kann jetzt sein das ich mich im Jahr verpeile ABER
Was nützen mir 10 Hersteller wenn ich davon als gamer 9 wegschmeißen kann?

S3 virge DX hatte ich neben der Voodoo1.
Toll das der Virge mehr kann als der Voodoo1 Chip NUR war der Virge viel zu langsamm. => Ob es an dem Chip selber oder an DX / openGL lag war egal ==> Glide + Voodoo + Spiele = Spielspass


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

So wie es scheint, braucht die Fermi auch noch ein spezielles Netzteil mit 42A auf einer Leitung. Sollte das stimmen, müsste man sich auch noch ein neues Netzteil mit mindestens 600Watt und der 42A auf einer Leitung kaufen. Dann käme noch mal ein Hunderter oben drauf, da diese Netzteile selten sind. 

SemiAccurate :: Fermi power requirements leak


----------



## hawk910 (2. März 2010)

Na, jedenfalls wissen wir, dass es tatsächlich bekennende Fanboys gibt, die treu zu Nvidia halten.

satiremodus: 1

So könnte eine GTX480 mit 10% weniger Leistung, 300 Watt Aufnahmeleistung und Heizlüfterqualitäten und nutzlosen Extras durchaus viel Geld in Nvidias Kassen spülen  ...
Und wenn das mit den Netzteilen stimmt, dann kann Nvidia bald noch Netzteile aufn Markt schmeißen mit dem Logo "GTX400 ready". Mit eigenem Steckersystem, damit es zu ATI inkompatibel ist. Am besten dann noch neue Gehäuse, damit die schuhkartongroßen 2000 Watt-Teile auch reinpassen, mit dem Logo "GTX400 SLI ready". Dazu dann noch einen neuen Stromvertrag ins Paket? "Nvidia Nuclear PowerNow!" (Grüner Strom für solche Fresser wär ein wenig zu scheinheilig und würd sich eh nicht vermarkten lassen   )

satiremodus: 0


----------



## kress (2. März 2010)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, kaum jemand würde sich ein extra Netzteil dafür kaufen, das weiß selbst Nvidia, die würden doch nicht so etwas Schwachsinniges tun.
*rebranding in meine Gedanken komm*
Oder vielleicht doch? o.0


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> So wie es scheint, braucht die Fermi auch noch ein spezielles Netzteil mit 42A auf einer Leitung. Sollte das stimmen, müsste man sich auch noch ein neues Netzteil mit mindestens 600Watt und der 42A auf einer Leitung kaufen. Dann käme noch mal ein Hunderter oben drauf, da diese Netzteile selten sind.
> 
> SemiAccurate :: Fermi power requirements leak




Naja Charlie aus SemiAccurate ( Schon alleine wie die Seite heißt  ) ist  bekannt das er Nvidia nicht austehen kann, war klar das wieder ihrgendein Bericht aus wüsten Spekulationen und Theorien daher kommt... 

Zu den Neuen Karten wird es kein Neues Netzteil geben.. Woher will er das eigentlich wissen ?


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Sie soll 10% mehr Leistung, bzw. 20% mehr Leistung haben... Erbärmlich^^


Ach herjeh, sorry mein Fehler, hatte 470 gelesen.  

MfG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> So wie es scheint, braucht die Fermi auch noch ein spezielles Netzteil mit 42A auf einer Leitung. Sollte das stimmen, müsste man sich auch noch ein neues Netzteil mit mindestens 600Watt und der 42A auf einer Leitung kaufen. Dann käme noch mal ein Hunderter oben drauf, da diese Netzteile selten sind.
> 
> SemiAccurate :: Fermi power requirements leak



Das kennen wir doch schon. Bei den 28x gtx empfiehlt nvidia ja auch schon sinnfreie netzteile. 

250w durch 12v machen max. 21a 
Für den pc wird also selbst mit nem i7 so was bei 35a reichen. Ist doch alles ne ganz simple rechenaufgabe.


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kennen wir doch schon. Bei den 28x gtx empfiehlt nvidia ja auch schon sinnfreie netzteile.
> 
> 250w durch 12v machen max. 21a
> Für den pc wird also selbst mit nem i7 so was bei 35a reichen. Ist doch alles ne ganz simple rechenaufgabe.



Ja da gebe ich dir recht mit den 35A, aber was ist wenn ich ein SLI-System habe? Oder noch andere Komponenten, wie mehrere Festplatten usw?

Es ist aber wirklich so, wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe, die Karte ist in zweierlei Hinsicht nicht zeitgemäß, auf der einen Seite ist sie vom Stromverbrauch viel zu hoch und auf der anderen Seite hat sie viele Features an Board, die niemand im Moment braucht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Name "Fermi" eine Beleidigung, aufgrund des hohen Stromverbrauchs alleine. Er würde sich im Grab rumdrehen, wenn er das könnte. Schließlich war er ein bedeutender Physiker.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

> Es ist aber wirklich so, wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe, die Karte ist in zweierlei Hinsicht nicht Zeitgemäß, auf der einen Seite ist sie vom Stromverbrauch viel zu hoch und auf der anderen Seite hat sie viele Features an Board, die niemand im Moment braucht.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Name "Fermi" eine Beleidigung, aufgrund des hohen Stromverbrauchs alleine. Er würde sich im Grab rumdrehen, wenn er das könnte. Schließlich war er ein bedeutender Physiker.



Ach und woher willst DU das schon wieder wissen ?  

Wie hoch der Stromverbrauch ist ? Im High End PC Mark ist hoher Stromverbrauch üblich siehe ATI 58XX usw. Wen dir das zu viel ist kannst du dir ja gerne eine HD56XX kaufen 

Und nur weil DU kein CUDA etc brauchst heist das nicht das dass unötig ist ! Sind halt gewisse Zusatzoptionen einer NV Karte !


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir recht mit den 35A, aber was ist wenn ich ein SLI-System habe? Oder noch andere Komponenten, wie mehrere Festplatten usw?



also wenn du Geld für 2 GTX480 hast sollte es für ein 1 - 1,5kW NT auch noch locker reichen

mfg


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

Nvidia hat im September letztes Jahr die Spezifikation für die Teslakarten rausgegeben, und die haben, laut Nvidia eine TDP von 225Watt bei 448 Shader. Bei 512 Shadern muss es also höher sein. ATI hat eine TDP von 194Watt bei der 5870er. Damit wurde der Verbrauch zur Leistung verringert, was bei der Fermi nicht der Fall ist. 

Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

Es ist wie es ist, alleine von den Vorgaben von Nvidia selber, der Stromverbrauch ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

@XE85

Warum sollte ich mir denn eine Graka kaufen die 250 bis 300€ mehr kostet und nur vielleicht, 10-20% schneller ist als die andere und noch wesentlich mehr Strom verbraucht, bei den steigenden Energiekosten.
Das führt doch Absurdum, wie gesagt ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Nvidia hat im September letztes Jahr die Spezifikation für die Teslakarten rausgegeben, und die haben, laut Nvidia eine TDP von 225Watt bei 448 Shader. Bei 512 Shadern muss es also höher sein. ATI hat eine TDP von 194Watt bei der 5870er. Damit wurde die Leistung zum Verbrauch verringert, was bei der Fermi nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia
> 
> Es ist wie es ist, alleine von den Vorgaben von Nvidia selber, der Stromverbrauch ist nicht zeitgemäß.



Das sind aber TESLA Karten, die kauft eh kein Normal Sterblicher PC Benutzer  

Werden in Serverfarmen etc eingesetzt und denen ist wohl der Stromverbrauch egal..


Und ja wen ich eine Serverfarm hätte wären mir die 31Watt mehrverbrauch für 10-20% Mehrleistung egal


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

Die Teslakarten haben den selben Chip drauf. Und davon mal abgeshen, denen ist auch nicht der Stromverbrauch egal. Außerdem werden diese Karten hauptsächlich in Supercomputern verwendet und dann auch mehrere davon.
Dann hast du noch einen Denkfehler in deiner Aussage, bei 448 shader hast du keine Mehrleistung, das entspricht nämlich der GTX470, die soll langsamer sein als die hd5870, da hättest du einen Mehrverbrauch von 31Watt bei weniger Leistung, bei der GTX480 müssen es um die 250Watt max TDP sein.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

Ähm nur so nebenbei ein NOKIA aufladegerät Verbraucht 30 W das sind ungefähr 0.2 Cent in der Stunde  

Wen die Graka ein ganzes Monat Laufen würde sind das 744 Stunden = 1.4 Euro Monatlich mehr als bei der ATI  wen der Kilowatt 7cent kosten würde, dafür habe ich mehr Leistung und zusatzopionen die ich als besitzer einer Serverfarm benötige 

Wen du dan dein NOKIA aufladegerät nicht ein ganzes Monat benötigst hast du das Geld wieder herinnen 

Wen dir 1.4 Euro zu viel sind kannst du dir ja auch gerne eine HD56XX kaufen


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

Na zur GTX480 wären es dann schon bei der Rechnung nicht 1,40€ sondern 2,90 Euro mehr im Monat. das mal 12 sind im Jahr *33,60€* mehr. Außderdem musst du das nicht für dich alleine sehen, ich denke da mehr global. Ich denke halt zeitgemäß und an die Zukunft, da die Energiekosten immer höher werden.
Ich kann es nur wiederholen, diese Karte ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Ähm nur so nebenbei ein NOKIA aufladegerät Verbraucht 30 W das sind ungefähr 0.2 Cent in der Stunde
> 
> Wen die Graka ein ganzes Monat Laufen würde sind das 744 Stunden = 1.4 Euro Monatlich mehr als bei der ATI  wen der Kilowatt 7cent kosten würde, dafür habe ich mehr Leistung und zusatzopionen die ich als besitzer einer Serverfarm benötige
> 
> ...


Tja der Kilowatt kostet aber durchschnittlich 15 Cent, also sagen wir mal ca. doppelt so viel wie von dir veranschlagt. Aufs Jahr gesehen beträgt also der Unterschied 33€ und 60 Cent. 

MfG


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

@DaStash

Wenn ich von 15 Cent ausgehe sind es für die GTX480 * 67,20€* mehr im Jahr zum vergleich was die Hd5870 an Stromkosten verbraucht.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> @DaStash
> 
> Wenn ich von 15 Cent ausgehe sind es für die GTX480 * 67,20€* mehr im Jahr zum vergleich was die Hd5870 an Stromkosten verbraucht.


Echt, wie denn? Ich habe mich jetzt nur auf Flo seine Rechnung bezogen.

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

> Ich kann es nur wiederholen, diese Karte ist nicht zeitgemäß.


du wiederholst dich  

Das Beispiel bezieht sich auf eine Serverfarm, da haben sowieso alle NVIDIA und werden da auch bleiben.. 

als Heimbenutzer wo du deine Karte ca 4 Stunden täglich unter last laufen hast (im extreme Fall)  ist der Preisliche unterschied im Jahr noch bei ca 5€ - 10€ Wen überhaupt dafür hab ich ca 20% Mehr Leistung und ich hab Lieber 35FPS als 15FPS   

Auserdem ist die Karte noch nicht Released das heist das hier sind alles Spekulationen



> Wenn ich von 15 Cent ausgehe sind es für die GTX480 * 67,20€*  mehr im Jahr zum vergleich was die Hd5870 an Stromkosten verbraucht.


Und wen wir schon dabei sind die 5970 ist zwar X2 aber die Verbraucht 300W und ist ja auch nicht "zeitgemäß" Warum hast du an der nix zum aussetzen ?

PS: Wen du nen Tarif mit 15c hast bist du selbst schuld, habe gerade nachgeschaut und ich Zahle    7.8c


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> dafür hab ich ca 20% Mehr Leistung und ich hab Lieber 35FPS als 15FPS


 Das wären dann aber 133% Mehrleistung. 
20% Mehrleitung würden dann einen Unterschied von 3FPS ausmachen also von 15 auf 18 Frames. 



Fl_o schrieb:


> PS: Wen du nen Tarif mit 15c hast bist du selbst schuld, habe gerade nachgeschaut und ich Zahle    7.8c


Kannst du das bitte linken? Danke! 

MfG


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. März 2010)

*Retail Box GTX480*

von GTX480 zu EnBW was für eine wandlung......lol

hier geht es um Leistung und nicht wieviel pro Watt bei welchen energie lieferant kostet und was der Fön an strom zieht....... herjeeee

hier is ne verpackung


----------



## hawk910 (2. März 2010)

> Und wen wir schon dabei sind die 5970 ist zwar X2 aber die Verbraucht 300W und ist ja auch nicht "zeitgemäß" Warum hast du an der nix zum aussetzen ?


Man hat was an dem Chip auszusetzen...einen Fermichip mit einer Dual-ATI zu vergleichen ist ein wenig unsinnig...es sei denn, sie sind in der Konfiguration gleich schnell, was offenbar auszuschließen ist.

Hihi...aber am besten finde ich aber die fps-Rechnung oben... 15+20%=35... nicht schlecht! Paßt aber...bei mir ist es Nachts auch kälter als draußen und das Pferd ist vorne höher als hinten. Und wozu Atomkraftwerke, bei mir kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose.

Und solche Aussagen:


> ...da haben sowieso alle NVIDIA und werden da auch bleiben..


: ja, klar, die Welt ist ne Scheibe und dabei wirds auch bleiben. Gott sei Dank gibt es in wohl kein Produkt auf dem Markt, das ewig Spitzenreiter is.

Aber ich bin mir jetzt wirklich sicher: Sollte Fermi die größte Blamage der GraKa-Geschichte sein...es gibt mehr als genug Abnehmer, denn sie ist ja nur 10% langsamer (35ATIfps-10% sind wahrscheinlich noch immer 40Nvidiafps) und das Ding verbraucht ja fast gar keinen Strom. 
Die 2900er hat man ATI recht übel genommen, Nvidia wird ihren evtl. Flop wohl verkraften bei solchen offenbar recht gut verdienenden Fans.


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

> Das wären dann aber 133% Mehrleistung.
> 20% Mehrleitung würden dann einen Unterschied von 3FPS ausmachen also von 15 auf 18 Frames.


Achja Sorry danke für den Hinweiß hatt mich iwie auch gewundert,...  

Tarif Info hab ich von den Vertrag Details aufm Zettel, bin gerade am Suchen ob ich das wo onliene finde.. 

@ Grün Blau 

Die Verpackung schaut mir nach nen Fake aus keine ahnung warum aber was ist iGAME ? Kommt das von Apple ? 



> Hihi...aber am besten finde ich aber die fps-Rechnung oben...  15+20%=35... nicht schlecht! Paßt aber...bei mir ist es Nachts auch  kälter als draußen und das Pferd ist vorne höher als hinten. Und wozu  Atomkraftwerke, bei mir kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose.


ja siehe oben aber deine Vergleiche sind Toll, wusste garnicht das ein Pferd vorne höher ist als hinten



> und das Ding verbraucht ja fast gar keinen Strom.


Idle ist dan bei ca 30-40 W.. und wie lange ist deine Karte auf 100% Auslastung und wie oft im idle ?


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> @ Grün Blau
> 
> Die Verpackung schaut mir nach nen Fake aus keine ahnung warum aber was ist iGAME ? Kommt das von Apple ?


 
du bist auch ein Fake 

die verpackung ist Original

zu den preisen die GTX470 wird vorraussichtlich zwischen 279€ -319€ liegen,da die GTX470 die 5850 knapp schlägt ist Nvidia gezwungen die Karte zu den preisen von 5850 anzubieten, je nach OC versionen auch bis zu 350€

Die GTX480 wird mit 499€ starten und je nach OC Versionen bis zu 599


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

@DaStash

Ich habe die Rechnung von F_lo aufgenommen, da er zuerst den Vergleich in Rechnung gestellt hat, aber F_lo hat einen Fehler in seiner Berechnung, er geht von einer GTX470 aus, die weniger Strom verbraucht, ich hab das dann auf die GTX480 umgerechnet und dann komme ich, nach der Berechnungsgrundlage von F_lo auf 67,20€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2010)

ähm, leute

davon auszugehen,dass server/workstationnutzern der verbrauch egal ist ist definitiv komplett falsvch

da wird ganz genau gerechnet, ob sich die leistung einer bestimmten hardware im vergleich zm stromverbrauch rechnet

sonst istd as ganze am ende nämlich ein schuss nach hinten

klar,
wenn meien workstation durch die fermi/tesla-karte deutlich mehr leistung bringt als mit der ati dann ist der verbrauch quasi sekundär, aber da sist ebend auch im vergleich zu den alten akrten zus ehen
ist eine 275 ggf kaum lagsamer bei deutlich weniger verbrauch, dann wir5d wohl eher die benutzt

dazu müssten aber gpgpu-leistungswerte vergleichen werden, die grafikleistung in spielen interessiert da niemanden


----------



## hawk910 (2. März 2010)

@Fl_o @ Fanboy:


> Idle ist dan bei ca 30-40 W.. und wie lange ist deine Karte auf 100% Auslastung und wie oft im idle ?


Gegenfrage: woher hast Du diese wertvollen Insiderinfos? Lass uns dran teilhaben. 

Das mit dem Pferd glaub ich dir. Ist aber Fakt, eine Tatsache. Das "Pferd" wurde nämlich schon im Gegensatz zur GTX4XX released, das kann und muß sogar jeder Nicht-Pferd-Fanboy bestätigen.


Ich bezweifel auch, dass ein Server-Produkt mit einem Produkt für den Massenmarkt nur schwer verglichen werden kann....auch wenn in etwa das gleiche drin steckt. Die Art der Verwendung ist einfach ein wenig anders.
Und der Verbrauch ist selbst verständlich im Verhältnis zur Leistung zu sehen.
Die Mischung aus Preis, Leistung, Verfügbarkeit, Verbrauch, Lautstärke und andere Punkte bestimmen über das Produkt.
Jeder mag da andere Schwerpunkte setzen. Aber optimal ist nun einmal ein Produkt, das ausreichend schnell, schön leise, vergleichsweise günstig uns sparsam ist. Und wenn man den Prognosen und den 58XXer Fakten glauben darf, dann hat ATI hier die Nase vorn. Es sei denn, Nvidia gelingt tatsächlich eine Leistungsüberraschung.


----------



## Gadteman (2. März 2010)

Mal wieder bemerkenswert wie kleinsinnig solche (mutmaßlichen) Meldungen (siehe Überschrift) in solche Diskussionen ausarten kann. Dieses Fanboy geflame (beider Seiten) ist auch wieder   TOP

Der Markt wird es letztendlich zeigen, ob sich die Leistungs-Werte Bewahrheiten und die GTX480 Modelle Absatz finden oder nicht. Schließlich entscheidet man sich ja für A oder B. Beides (Ati/NV) zu verbauen wäre ja nun total Sinnfrei aber nicht unbedingt unmöglich.

P.S.
Ich würde mir entgegen aller solcher Meldungen ob nun über Ati oder NV...
mindestens einen neuen Anbieter wünschen, der 3D Leistungsmäßig mithalten kann, damit diese extreme "Lagerspaltung" aufhört.
Das nerft ja schon bei den CPU`s, kommt mal wieder runter. Dank der großen Vielfalt bei Mainboard, Netzteilen und RAM ist es schön, sich was nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack/Geldbeutel auszusuchen. Aber bei CPU und GPU muss man sich einfach "für eins" entscheiden. Wenn jemand halt einen Hersteller bevorzugt, sei es P/L Verhältnis oder andere "maginale" oder "subjektive" Aspekte, dann ist das gut für ihn selbst.

Wer sich gerne von Verkaufsargumenten, gefakte bzw. "Frisierte" Benchwerte blenden lässt, reine Werte auf dem Papier toller findet...
Der soll halt losgehen und sich immer gleich die neuste/größte Kiste holen wenn er/sie das Geld hat. Gefolgt von möglicherweise
unausgereiften Treibern, evtl. Inkompatibilität mit vorhandener HW oder anderen Problemen. (Sorry falls sich da gleich jemand angegriffen fühlt).
Bencher sind damit nicht gemeint, die benötigen die neuste Technik um die Meßlatten für neue Leistungswerte höher zu setzen,
die Ignorieren bitte den letzten großen Teil.

Der Preis für nagelneuste HW ist mir definitiv immer zu hoch, daher hoffe ich nach jeder CeBit, das die "kleinere" HW dann etwas günstiger zu haben ist, zum Nachrüsten. Bei der CPU hab ich mich auch festgelegt, etwas mehr ins Board investiert und mir die Graka-Wahl offen gelassen, kann Ati(CrossFireX) oder NV(Sli).

*Ironie an*
Und wer mich jetzt flamen muss wegen meiner CPU-Wahl, dann mal los.
*Ironie aus*


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

Hier neue Bilder von einer Fermi GTX470 (angeblich). Wenn das stimmt steht es mit dem Stromverbrauch der Fermi doch nicht so schlecht, es kommt jetzt nur noch auf die Leistungswerte und den Preis an.

Nvidia GF100 ?Fermi? gesichtet (Update) - 01.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Wäre echt super wenn das alles so stimmt, dann hätten wir ja auch einen guten Konkurrenzkampf zu erwarten, wenn die Karten dann auch einigermaßen lieferbar sind.


----------



## DarkMo (2. März 2010)

die bilder wurde "eben" schon gepostet


----------



## hugo38 (2. März 2010)

ups sorry gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. März 2010)

auch sorry von mir, warn anderer thread ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...e-auf-der-cebit-gesichtet-16.html#post1591552
(sollte der permalink sein)


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

Oha, semiaccurate hat doch recht mit dem 600Watt und den 42A auf einer Schiene. Jetzt berichtet Fudzilla auch davon und andere auch, da das auf den Verpackungen, der auf der CeBit gezeigten 480GTX, draufsteht.

Fudzilla - GTX 480 supposedly needs 600W power supply


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

nur mal kurz bei xfx geguckt:

285gtx


> Minimum Power Supply Requirement:  	 630 Watt with two 6-pin


ergo auch was um den dreh

das sidn doch wieder nur absicherungen gegen miese netzteilhersteller damit am ende nicht dauernd jemand kommt udn sagt, die karte geht bei mri aber mit der wattzahl nicht...


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

na wir können doch nicht eine neue Karte mit einer alten vergleichen, wir müssen es mit neuen gegenüber von ATI vergleichen. Und da verbraucht die Fermi viel zu viel Strom. Außerdem muss man erstmal ein Netzteil mit 42A auf einer Schiene haben, da fängt es doch schon an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

wie steht das es singlerail sein muss?
nene, das war nicht gesagt, 


außerdem wollte ich damit eher sagen, das diese angaben auf de rverpackung nix neues sind und sowieso zu hoch gegriffen

selbst bei 300w verbrauch (mehr darf die karte nach pci-e 2.0 in einem slot nicht verbrauchen) wären nur für die graka gob 25A nötig
das muss auf einer schiene, der pci-e schiene, vorhanden sein.
der rest ist der graka doch eh egal,
so lange es richtig anschlossen wird


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

Ja ich gebe dir Recht, dass die Netzteile, von der Wattzahl so dimensioniert werden, das da noch ein Spielraum ist. Der Verbrauch ist ja auch von den Komponenten abhängig. Das gleiche macht auch ATI, somit bleibt ja der Abstand der Gleiche. Mir gehts ja nur darum, das die Fermi einfach zu viel Strom verbraucht im Vergleich, viel zu viel, und das ist nicht zeitgemäß.

Das mit den 42A auf einer Schiene steht hier:

http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/03/01/fermi-power-requirements-leak/#googtrans/auto/de


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

das ist ne ganz andere sach, wobei man das bitte auch erst mal abwarten muss, 
wenn die karte in spielebenches auch nur wenig mehr braucht als die 5870 wäre das ja ok
die max. tdp erreicht die doch sowieso erst mit gpgpu-auslastung, und da kennt noch keiner die leistung


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

Ok, wenn das doch so wäre, dann hätte Nvidia ja auch eine andere Spezifikation raus gegeben, mit dieser schneiden sie sich doch dann ins eigene Fleisch. Denn Nvidia weiß doch was die Karte an Strom braucht, wir können doch jetzt nicht so tun als ob die Angaben von Nvidia selber, nicht stimmen würden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

ne karte muss in jeden fall gehen, und darum schreib ich drauf, was im worst-case nötig ist

ob die das im spielebetrieb braucht, ist doch wurst, hauptsache sie geht in jedem fall.

gpgpu-nutzung kann ja ebend auch im heimbetrieb auftauchen 

über dne verbrauch können wir gerne streiten, aber bitte erst wenn wir tests von finalen karten gesehen haben, vorher ist es wirklich müßig


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. März 2010)

das stimmt (leider!) allerdings...


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

Hmm, so gesehen hast du Recht, dass das müßig ist,aber ich versuche ja nur dem Thread eine Antwort zu geben, und dazu gehört auch der Stromverbrauch zur Leistung, ansonsten würde ich hier ja nichts schreiben. Dann bräuchte hier ja keiner mehr was dazu schreiben.


----------



## hugo38 (3. März 2010)

Hier eine neue News, die GTX480 soll am 29 März lieferbar sein. Laut Nvidia selber.

Nvidia: GeForce GTX 480 ab 29. März lieferbar - WinFuture.de


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

hugo38 schrieb:


> Hier eine neue News, die GTX480 soll am 29 März lieferbar sein. Laut Nvidia selber.
> 
> Nvidia: GeForce GTX 480 ab 29. März lieferbar - WinFuture.de


Naja, eine neue News wäre es, wenn sie vor der gleichen News auf der Mainpage erschienen wäre. 

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

auch schön noch 26Tage dan ist es soweit, und im März kommen ja einiges an guten Spielen um die Zeit bis dorthin tod zu schlagen


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> auch schön noch 26Tage dan ist es soweit, und im März kommen ja einiges an guten Spielen um die Zeit bis dorthin tod zu schlagen


Na dann spar mal mind. 600€ zusammen.^^
Ich will gar nicht wissen wie teuer die Karten noch werden, wenn sich das mit der geringen Verfügbarkeit, wovon auszugehen ist, bewahrheiten sollte. 

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Werde sie mir auch nicht gleich kaufen, warte auf die 2 in 1 Karte aka 295 und werd da dan zugreifen, gespannt bin ich eben auf Benches usw Gekauft wird warscheinlich erst im August - September ganz wie sich das alles entwickelt.. gespart hab ich momentan auf 1200€  Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Werde sie mir auch nicht gleich kaufen, warte auf die 2 in 1 Karte aka 295 und werd da dan zugreifen, gespannt bin ich eben auf Benches usw Gekauft wird warscheinlich erst im August - September ganz wie sich das alles entwickelt.. gespart hab ich momentan auf 1200€  Sicher ist Sicher


Oh man.

Du wirst noch feststellen das es wichtigere Sachen gibt als sich ein Grafikkarte für so viel Geld zu holen, die eh spätestens in ein paar Monaten wieder veraltet ist. 

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

> Du wirst noch feststellen das es wichtigere Sachen gibt als sich ein Grafikkarte für so viel Geld zu holen, die eh spätestens in ein paar Monaten wieder veraltet ist.



es gibt Leute die Zahlen für ihr Hobby im Monat 600€ es gibt Leute die Zahln für ohr Hobby 3000 € 

Mein Hobby ist mein PC da werde ich selbst entscheiden wie viel Geld mir das Wert ist, und eine neue geile Karte ist mir numal einiges Wert wie gesagt ich werde noch Warten schon alleine wegen der Preisentwicklung.. Vlt wirds ja auch nur ne 480


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Gut Hobby ist was anderes, dennoch macht es in meinen Augen kein Sinn so viel Geld in etwas "regelmäßig" zu investieren, was nach wenigen Monaten nicht mehr aktuell oder technisch führend ist.

MfG


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Ich glaube das die 495 eine Zeit lang technisch führend bleiben wird genau so wie die 5970 (glaube ich )  

Wer sichs Leisten kann.. die Gtx 260 hab ich ja dan immerhin auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre vlt warte ich mit der 495 noch bis weihnachten dan hätte ich die 260 2 Jahre, und alle 2 Jahre ne neue Graka ist ja dan schon fast Pflicht


----------



## Terence Skill (3. März 2010)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 : Doppelt so schnell bei Tesselation - TweakPC.de

"Im Unigine Heaven-Benchmark soll die GeForce GTX 480 in Sachen Tessellation Geschwindigkeit die Radeon HD 5870 toppen, sie soll da bis zu doppelt so schnell sein und wäre damit wohl auch der Radeon HD 5970 überlegen."

Wie Praxisnah dieser Benchmark ist würde ich gerne wissen und inwiefern man diesen auf die Spieleleistung umrechnen kann...


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Wird sich warscheinlich erst nach dem Release zeigen..


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

die wird definitiv jede ati in die tonne kloppen. die ati ist nur ein billiger refresh des vorgängermodells, und selbst die 4xxx war keine konkurenz für die gtx285. die neue nvidia hingegen ist ein komplett neuer chip, daher wäre es selbst als ati fan dumm zu glauben das sie nicht mindestens ein drittel mehr leistung bringt. je nach engine variiert das natürlich.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> die wird definitiv jede ati in die tonne kloppen. die ati ist nur ein billiger refresh des vorgängermodells, und selbst die 4xxx war keine konkurenz für die gtx285



Öhm, doch war sie schon. Und wieso, da solltest du eigentlich selber drauf kommen: Es geht nicht nur um Leistung, sondern auch um Preis.


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

@ Sash du musst aber auch beachten das mit einem neuen CHip immer mehr Probleme kommen als bei einer Refresh Karte, das heist wohl das erst die gt5xx richtig rocken wird obwohl ich glaube das uns Fermi auch rockt 



> Öhm, doch war sie schon.


War sie nicht


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

deswegen warte ich auch auf die gtx485 oder wie auch immer.. aber probleme/preis hin und her, schneller is sie.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> War sie nicht



Doch! Oder wieso musste Nvidia dann modifizierte Karten, wie die GTX260² auf den Markt werfen und die Preise dramatisch senken?


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

> Es geht nicht nur um Leistung, sondern auch um Preis


 
Für die echten Hardcoregamer die sich alle paar Jahre nen Rechner für 2 k€ aufwärts zusammen stellen gehts eher um Leistung.

BTW:

Ich hab momentan ne GTX 285, meint ihr ich könnte mir noch ne GTX 485 mit rein bauen und die dann als SLI nutzen um DX 11 zu haben?


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Für die echten Hardcoregamer die sich alle paar Jahre nen Rechner für 2 k€ aufwärts zusammen stellen gehts eher um Leistung.



Welche die klare Minderheit darstellen.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> die wird definitiv jede ati in die tonne kloppen



In punkto Leistung womöglich, aber 40% mehr Leistung (100% bei Tesselation) für ca. 120% Aufpreis ist ziemlich unausgeglichen...^^




Sash schrieb:


> die ati ist nur ein billiger refresh des vorgängermodells, und selbst die 4xxx war keine konkurenz für die gtx285



Purer Quatsch!
Der neue Chip ist viel aktueller, und stromsparender, als der alte der 4000er Serie... Oh und: Die HD 4890 kam schon relativ nah an die GTX 285 ran - bei gut 220€ weniger^^




Sash schrieb:


> die neue nvidia hingegen ist ein komplett neuer chip, daher wäre es selbst als ati fan dumm zu glauben das sie nicht mindestens ein drittel mehr leistung bringt.



Uhm, ich bin eben von 40% ausgegangen, aber man redet auch bei Fudzilla von 5-20%... Ziemlich wenig für, auch schonmal genannt, 120% Aufpreis.




Sash schrieb:


> je nach engine variiert das natürlich.



Was?!?! Du brauchst das nicht auf die Engine zu schieben... Grafikkarten rechnen alle ähnlich, nur die von NVidia sind teurer, und deshalb denken auch viele :"Mehr Preis -> Viel Mehr Leistung", ich würde zu diesen Leuten sagen: "Mehr Preis, sehr geringfügig mehr Leistung".
Und so ist es auch bei NVidia 


Ich frag mich echt, wie man nach der Hammerlüge "This puppy here is fermi", ständigen verschiebenden Terminen des Releases, hohem Stromverbrauch, möglicherweise GeForce FX Sound, dem späten Erscheinungsdatum (1/2 Jahr später als ATI!) und dem Preis überhaupt noch ein NVidia-Fanboy sein kann... Da muss einem doch was überm Hals fehlen.. Sorry aber, es spricht echt im Moment sehr viel gegen eine NVidia-Fanmitgliedschaft^^


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

> Der neue Chip ist viel aktueller, und stromsparender, als der alte der 4000er Serie... Oh und: Die HD 4890 kam schon relativ nah an die GTX 285 ran


Trotzdem nur Refresh keine neue Architektur genau das selbe nur etwas besser  



> Ich frag mich echt, wie man nach der Hammerlüge "This puppy here is fermi", ständigen verschiebenden Terminen des Releases, hohem Stromverbrauch, möglicherweise GeForce FX Sound, dem späten Erscheinungsdatum (1/2 Jahr später als ATI!) und dem Preis überhaupt noch ein NVidia-Fanboy sein kann... Da muss einem doch was überm Hals fehlen.. Sorry aber, es spricht echt im Moment sehr viel gegen eine NVidia-Fanmitgliedschaft^^


Vorfreude ist die beste Freude  

Da FERMI noch nicht RELEASED ist kannst du NICHT sagen wies mit den Stromverbrauch, Preis und  der Leistung ausschaut und daher kannst du dir deine 120% auch sonst wo hinschieben, erst wen PCGH Benchmarkt und du sie vorbestellen kannst dan und nur dan kannst du sagen ob die Karte Schrott ist oder nicht.. 


Das erinnert mich an die Amazon bewertungen bei manchen Spielen bevor das Game herausen war da haben einige nur mit einen Stern bewerted weil angeblich ein starker Kopierschutz drauf sei... 


PS: Sag mir bitte noch wie du auf 


> für ca. 120% Aufpreis


kommst


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

Man kann es sehen wie man will...

Ati und AMD sind halt eher was für die Low Budget und Middle Class Gemeine, während Intel und NVidia den high End Bereich mit ihren reichen Kunden in der Hand haben.

Letztere interessieren sich dann auch kaum dafür ob die Karte ein paar kwh mehr oder weniger verbraucht. Bei nem Porsche schaut auch keine Sau auf den Verbrauch.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> PS: Sag mir bitte noch wie du auf
> kommst



Durch die hohe Kunst der Mathematik:

HD 5870, 350€
GTX 480, 699€
350€ * 2 = 700€

Jaja, ich hab 120% gesagt. Jetzt bedenke, dass wen Fermi kommt ATI mit seinen Preisen runtergeht, sagen wir bei der HD 5870 auf 300€.. 310€ vllt...
310€ * 2,2 = 682€
Das kommt schon in etwa auf den Preis der GTX 480...


Zu deinem "kannst du noch nicht sagen wie es mit dem Stromverbauch aussieht" BEEEEP! Auf der Cebit hat man auf 'nem Karton einer GTX480 was von 600Watt mindestens gelesen.. Die HD 5970 braucht nur 50Watt mehr, und hat GARANTIERT mehr Leistung^^ 

Quelle: Fudzilla - GTX 480 supposedly needs 600W power supply

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## flipp (3. März 2010)

Doch, der neue Porsche (Carrera GT Nachfolger) verbraucht 3l auf 100km...

NV wird ihr ding wohl irgendwie durch ziehen, nach der CeBit und nach dem März werden wir sicher alle mehr wissen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ati und AMD sind halt eher was für die Low Budget und Middle Class Gemeine, während Intel und NVidia den high End Bereich mit ihren reichen Kunden in der Hand haben.



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

Naja ist doch allgemein bekannt, wer Geld ohne Ende hat kauft sich ne Intel Extremedition... Das sind einfach die besten


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?


Geh doch auf so ein Schmarn gar nicht ein.  

MfG


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

Was heißt hier schmarrn AMD hinkt doch in sachen HIghend den anderen Herstellern immmer hinterher, ist doch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

So, jetzt vergleich du mal die Preise von der besten AMD CPU und die der besten Intel CPU, und dir werden GROßE!!! Prozentwerte auffallen...


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

Doch das is irgendwie Schmarrn...
Wie war das mit Ahtlon 64 vs. Pentium 4? WER war denn da schneller?


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Athlon 64^^

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Intel eher für die Leute mit zuviel Geld, genau wie NVidia, da ist, und AMD/ATI eher für die, die nicht Leistung um jeden Preis, sondern ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2010)

Dass aber auch AMD und ATI ganz schöne Preise verlangen können, hat man aber auch gesehen. Die besten Ahtlon 64 FX/X2 kosteten auch über 900€, ATI verlangte damals für die X800/X1800 und X1900 auch Preise von über 500- 600€.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Joa, damals war das halt High-End... Aber du hast schon recht, das war wirklich verdammt teuer..
ATI hatte so seine Phasen (bzw. damals hat ATI AMD glaub ich noch nicht angehört)... NVidia ist ja dauerhaft teuer.. 'ne GTX 285 kriegste immernoch für 300€... Dafür kriegst du auch eine HD 5850 mit mehr Leistung und DX11^^


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

> HD 5870, 350€
> GTX 480, 699€
> 350€ * 2 = 700€
> 
> ...


LOL also das ist ja wieder genial  



> GTX 480, 699€


Den News zufolge gibts die 480 aber für 600€ und da ja behauptesd das Ati die Preie senken wird nur das du auf deine 120% kommst behaupte ich mal das Nvidia ein paar wochen nach dem Release auch die Preise senkt somit wären deine "Kalkulationen" fürn A ich sage max 80% wen überhaupt 



> Zu deinem "kannst du noch nicht sagen wie es mit dem Stromverbauch aussieht" BEEEEP! Auf der Cebit hat man auf 'nem Karton einer GTX480 was von 600Watt mindestens gelesen.. Die HD 5970 braucht nur 50Watt mehr, und hat GARANTIERT mehr Leistung^^


Lol auf den Karton der gtx 285 steht aber auch min 650W und die Verbraucht under Last nur 182W BEEEEEEP!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

flo das mit dem karton kannst knicken, die hochrechnung der tesla-karten kommen aber auch auf grob 250w
das halte ich leider für realistisch und demnach reden wir wirklich von zu viel

das mit den preisen ist ja eigentlich egal, denn ati kann auf grund der chipgröße definitiv den besseren preis machen, zumal die pcbs für dei graka auch billiger sind....
fermi hat wenn er zu wenig mehrleistung hat rein preis/leistungstechnisch keine chance gegen atis cypress


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

> flo das mit dem karton kannst knicken, die hochrechnung der tesla-karten kommen aber auch auf grob 250w
> das halte ich leider für realistisch und demnach reden wir wirklich von zu viel


Laut CB unter 225W... 



> das mit den preisen ist ja eigentlich egal, denn ati kann auf grund der chipgröße definitiv den besseren preis machen


Ja ist auch klar da das ja fast der gleich ist wie bei der 4XXX



> fermi hat wenn er zu wenig mehrleistung hat rein  preis/leistungstechnisch keine chance gegen atis cypress



Wird sich im April zeigen´... könnte aber ein heißes match werden


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Ja ist auch klar da das ja fast der gleich ist wie bei der 4XXX



...der aber im Vergleich zum neuen GT100 stromsparender geworden ist, was derzeit auch wichtig ist. 

Dann sagen wir halt 90% mehr Preis für maximal 40% mehr Leistung.. Wen interessiert's: Stark überteuert (NVidia) ist stark überteuert...


----------



## Fl_o (3. März 2010)

Ja das nennt man dan halt high end 



> Joa, damals war das halt High-End... Aber du hast schon recht, das war wirklich verdammt teuer..



Ja und Nvidia / Intel sind halt jz High end drum auch teurer, je mehr High end desto schlechteres P/L siehe Intel Extreme Edidion  

Wens dir um Stromsparnis geht kanst du dir gern ne HD56XX kaufen


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Oder zwei davon, die zusammen vllt. an die GTX 480 rankommen, und viel weniger kosten 
Oder, für einen ähnlichen Preis 3 HD 56xx  Vielleicht gehen sogar 4 Stk.^^
Die könnte ich zwar nicht alle einbauen, aber ich könnte sie mir leisten, und an 'ne Schule eine oder zwei Spenden


----------



## totovo (3. März 2010)

Oke, ich wieß zwar nicht wie man glas so grün bekommt, wie es einige über mir in ihren Brillengläsern haben, aber eine HD5870 bzw 5970 nicht als Highend zu bezeichnen ist wirklich schwachsinn!

Das was AMD da mit Cypress geleistet hat ist einsame Spietenklasse, und das ein halbes Jahr vor Nv!

so langsam glaube ich zwar nicht mehr daran, dass fermini schneller als eine 5970 sein wird, aber er wird schon gut 10-20% vor der HD5870 liegen (meine Einschätzung!)

was aber nicht den exorbitanten Preis rechtfertigt, und eine 5870 schon gar nicht in den middle bzw locost bereich herabsetzt!

aber ich bin ja sowieso skeptisch ob der kleine mann dieses Jahr noch einmal ein Fermini sein eigen nenne kann...

und ich finde das AMD bei den CPU´s auch ganz gut mithalten kann!

achso und AMD hat wahrscheinlich schon anfang 2011 seine NEUE Architektur fertig...
jetzt kann man sich streiten, wer hier ein halbes Jahr zu spät ist


----------



## HCN (3. März 2010)

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das Ati und AMD keinerlei Highend Produkte bieten, aber global gesehen bleibt nunmal der HighEnd Markt % ual gesehen eher in der Hand von Intel und NVidia.

Bei NVidia besonders im Industrie Bereich.

Die Bildrekonstruktion in den MRTs und CTs die wir momentan verkaufen macht z. B. CUDA in ner GTX 2XX und wir sind damit 10 x schneller als mit der CPU...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2010)

jetzt wäre die frage ob man das nicht am besten per dx11 direct-compute macht, dann ist man in zukunft hardwareherstellerunabhängig 
weil wers dann schneller kann macht halt des rennen


----------



## Namaker (3. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Laut CB unter 225W...


225W TDP für die Tesla bzw. Workstationkarten, die der Stabilität wegen *immer* niedrigere Taktraten als die Desktoppendants haben


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. März 2010)

Fürs Zocken braucht kein Mensch einen Intel Quadcore, der in synthetischen Benchmarks und im Decodieren von Videos alle anderen CPUs um Längen schlägt, genauso wenig braucht man eine GeForce mit CUDA und PhysX, welche man durch offene Standarts ersetzen könnte. Wenn man unbedingt eine GeForce haben möchte, dann nicht wegen dem Preis, sondern weil man einen Anspruch hat, z.B. wie wenn sich jemand lieber einen Mercedes als einen Volkswagen kaufen möchte. Da spielt es dann keine Rolle, dass der VW nur 20 PS weniger hat als der Mercedes, dafür aber 10.000€ billiger ist. Wenn man ein günstiges Auto mit viel PS haben will, besorgt man sich einen Shelby Mustang GT 500 für knapp 55.000€. Man kann auch einen Lamborghini für 200.000€ kaufen, muss man aber nicht. So ist es eben auch mit den Grafikkarten und den CPUs. 
Es gibt immer mal wieder Spinner, die hier davon schwallen, dass sie ein Hardware-Fan seien und ein Triple-SLI-System mit Core i7 965 besitzen, aber solche Asis gibts ja überall. Ich spar mein Geld jedenfalls lieber für den Mustang


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Fürs Zocken braucht kein Mensch einen Intel Quadcore, der in synthetischen Benchmarks und im Decodieren von Videos alle anderen CPUs um Längen schlägt, genauso wenig braucht man eine GeForce mit CUDA und PhysX, welche man durch offene Standarts ersetzen könnte. Wenn man unbedingt eine GeForce haben möchte, dann nicht wegen dem Preis, sondern weil man einen Anspruch hat, z.B. wie wenn sich jemand lieber einen Mercedes als einen Volkswagen kaufen möchte. Da spielt es dann keine Rolle, dass der VW nur 20 PS weniger hat als der Mercedes, dafür aber 10.000€ billiger ist. Wenn man ein günstiges Auto mit viel PS haben will, besorgt man sich einen Shelby Mustang GT 500 für knapp 55.000€. Man kann auch einen Lamborghini für 200.000€ kaufen, muss man aber nicht. So ist es eben auch mit den Grafikkarten und den CPUs.
> Es gibt immer mal wieder Spinner, die hier davon schwallen, dass sie ein Hardware-Fan seien und ein Triple-SLI-System mit Core i7 965 besitzen, aber solche Asis gibts ja überall. Ich spar mein Geld jedenfalls lieber für den Mustang



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Da kauft man sich lieber nen i7 920 und übertaktet ihn auf den 975 und spart 700 €.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (3. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Da kauft man sich lieber nen i7 920 und übertaktet ihn auf den 975 und spart 700 €.



Zum Beispiel... 
Wenn die Kühlung ausreicht passt das sogar .
Mal 'ne andere Frage, hat mich schon immer interessiert: Was genau bringt denn der L3-Cache? Also was macht der und so..


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

L3 hat ja die 8 MB oder ? Sin das nicht die Threats ? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher  Also die 4 anderen kerne ?!


----------



## DarkMo (3. März 2010)

meiner hat 6mb. soll wohl irgendwie in spielen toll was reissen. kA ^^


----------



## Player007 (3. März 2010)

Cache (L1 L2 L3)

Also mit den 8 Kernen hat das nix zu tun 
Das macht Hyperthreading ^^

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

L3 ist einfach die dritte Cachestufe die sich bei aktuellen Quadcores alle Kerne teilen so dass sie darüber gut Informationen austauschen können. Daten daraus können wesentlich schneller gelesen werden als welche aus dem Ram, aber nicht so schnell wie aus dem L2("normalerweise" geteilt von je zwei Kernen) oder gar L1 Cache.

Jetzt aber genug Off-Topic  .


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Und wieder mal was gelernt  Ich dachte echt das hat was mit dem hyperthreading zutun


----------



## da brew (4. März 2010)

Würde wenig Sinn machen, da z.B. die Phenoms L3-Cache haben, aber kein Hyperthreading beherrschen.


----------



## Terence Skill (4. März 2010)

hier was zum spekulieren... demnach liegt die gtx 470 in den spielen meist deutlich hinter der 5870...
News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 - Erste Benchmarks im Web | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## chrisz0r94 (4. März 2010)

Die GTX 480 liegt ja auch nicht viel weiter vor der HD 5870... Und die HD 5890 wird die GTX 480 dann pwnen.. Und wenn NVidia mit einer GTX 485 kontern will, dann bin ich mal auf den Stromverbrauch gespannt... Bestimmt dann so um die 350Watt...


----------



## da brew (4. März 2010)

So eine Grafikkarte mit so einem Prozessor zu testen halte ich spontan für ziemlich sinnlos. Da dürfte die CPU ganz erheblich limitieren.


----------



## totovo (4. März 2010)

da brew schrieb:


> So eine Grafikkarte mit so einem Prozessor zu testen halte ich spontan für ziemlich sinnlos. Da dürfte die CPU ganz erheblich limitieren.



nicht bei crysis, und nicht bei einer solchen auflösung...

im 3D-murks von mir aus...


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Das ist aber nicht sooo toll... GTX 470 sollte ja scho nwenigstens in spielen gleichstark wie die HD 5870 sein. Aber anscheinend leigt sie ja zwischen der HD 5870 und HD 5850. Sieht eher schlecht aus !!


----------



## poiu (4. März 2010)

kann mir einen bösen kommentar nicht verkneifen 

Vorher war der *Thread Titel* böse Verleumdung


> GTX480 nur 5% schneller als HD5870?



heute hofffen und bangen alle anhänger der grünen, dass die wenigstens die 5% schneller ist



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Fahr' schon mal zum nächsten Baumarkt und besorg' dir den Besen!



ist er scho nauf dem weg zum Baumarkt^^

Trotzdem sind die Heise benchmarks erstmal nicht final, mal sehen wie sich die karten in richtigen test schlagen.


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Hab ich das richtig gesehen ?! Es gibt auch ne GTX 470 mit 1,5 Gb Vram ?


----------



## Namaker (4. März 2010)

Nein, die GTX470 kommt nur mit 1280 bzw. 2560MiB VRAM aufgrund des 320-bittigen Speicherbusses.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (4. März 2010)

Was will denn ne Karte mit so "wenig" Leistung mit 2,5gb VRAM? 1,5, bzw. 1,8gb würden da vollkommen reichen! Die HD 5870 hätte 2-2,5gb verdient, aber doch nicht die GTX 470


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Schaut euch mal die bilder von der verpackung an die auf der CeBit geschoßen wurden !! Oder sonst wo her sind  Dort ist ne GTX 470 mit 1,5 GB Vram.


----------



## The_Final (4. März 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> nicht bei crysis, und nicht bei einer solchen auflösung...


Da steht doch Folgendes:


			
				GameStar schrieb:
			
		

> Hier liegt die vermeintliche Geforce GTX 470 in den Spielen bei den durchschnittlichen Bildraten meist klar hinter der Radeon HD 5870, doch in Crysis Warhead bei 1.920 x 1.200 Pixeln und 8x Kantenglättung liegt sie *gleichauf*, während die *minimale Bildrate sogar 3x höher ist als bei der ATI-Karte.*


Selbst, wenn die CPU nicht limitieren sollte, ist die "kleine" Fermi gleich schnell und hat bessere minimale FPS, das ist meiner Ansicht nach keine Niederlage. Bei den anderen Spielen kann gut und gerne die CPU limitiert haben, oder es kann noch Probleme mit dem Treiber geben. Der Test sagt also auch noch nicht wirklich etwas aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2010)

Final, nein da hast du recht, da skann man definitiv nicht als niederlage ansehen, entspricht aber auch nict den erwartungen die nvidia verbreitet/angeregt hat.

gut ist die karte am ende sicher, nur ob das P/L stimmt wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## mixxed_up (4. März 2010)

Nur, für die halbe Jahr verspätung ists bei weitem zu wenig.


----------



## Sash (4. März 2010)

naja will ja nix sagen, aber, bei dx10 hatte ati auch ein halbes jahr verspätung und hat bis zur 5xxx, die bereits dx11 hat, nicht nvidia eingeholt.. erst jetzt, über 2j später..


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Final, nein da hast du recht, da skann man definitiv nicht als niederlage ansehen, entspricht aber auch nict den erwartungen die nvidia verbreitet/angeregt hat.


versteh ich nich so ganz. die 470 war doch genau da angesiedelt. wäre das die 480 gewesen, hätte man diese aussage stehen lassen können. aber so siehts doch gut aus. wenn schon die kleine so ziemlich mit der 5870 mithalten kann, dann kann man von der großen auch nen gutes potential erwarten.

bin jedenfalls gespannt, was bei raus kommt. dieses hin un her von top zu flop und zurück


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2010)

wenns nach dem geht was nvidia verbreitet hat hätten die 470 udn die 480 ati verbasen müssen wie ein porsche nen trabbi...


----------



## DarkMo (4. März 2010)

hmm, ich hatte das immer nur auf die 480 bezogen gehabt ^^


----------



## hawk910 (5. März 2010)

Also hat Nvidia die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen können. Als Blamage kann man es wohl nicht bezeichnen (höchstens die ATI-Fanboys), aber naja...warten wir weitere Tests ab.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (5. März 2010)

Man muss kein ATI-Fanboy sein, um das für 'ne Blamage zu halten.. Da reicht es schon zu wissen, was realistisch ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2010)

chriss sei mal bitte ganz objektiv, 300% minimal-fps zur 5850/5870 sidn definitiv ne sehr gute sache, das ist sowieso entscheidender für nen gamer als die spitzen-fps, die nutzen dir ab ca. 60-80 wenig bis gar nix mehr, und schon gar nicht wenn die min-fps sonst bei 15 rumstraucheln 

ob es eine blamage wird können wir also erst sehen wenn wir die endgültigen tests kennen.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Die nächste Ati generation ist 40% langsamer als die Fermi Quelle:Veriquitashttps://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/1602850/


----------



## Explosiv (5. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die nächste Ati generation ist 40% langsamer als die Fermi Quelle:Veriquitashttps://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/1602850/



Lol, hast aber vergessen zu verlinken .

BTT:

Das der Fermi in Sachen Tesselation schneller ist, ist glaube ich unbestreitbar. 
Es hängt aber davon ab, ob die aktuellen Spiele und die kommenden dieses Feature ausreichend unterstützen. 
Das wird letztendlich entscheiden, wer das Rennen machen wird und wer nicht.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## warchild (5. März 2010)

Hallo

Die von heise veröffentlichen Benchmarks empfinde ich als recht ernüchternd. Klar, nVidia wird die schnellste Grafikkarte liefern. Aber sollte der Einführungspreis bei 400 EUR liegen, wäre das ein schlechter Deal. Die Tesselation-Performance ist sicherlich schick, nur weiß man gar nicht, ab wann eine solche Performance zum tragen kommt. Außerdem ist diese Stärke eher relativ, wenn die Karte mit 8xAA auf 5850-Niveau einbricht. Für überlegene Leistung im Unigine-Benchmark ohne Kantenglättung kann ich mir auch nichts kaufen. Klar, dass nVidia mit diesen Vorzügen hausieren geht, aber mir erschließt sich da kein praktischer Nutzen.

Für die aktuellen DX11-Titel reicht meine 5850 allemal. Und die habe ich letzten Oktober für 269 EUR erstanden. Angesichts des wuchtigen OC-Potentials mache ich mir da erst mal wenig Sorgen.

Sehr gespannt bin ich auf Fakten hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs, Lautstärke, Übertaktbarkeit. Wirklich optimistisch kann ich da allerdings nicht sein.

Schwierig ists auch, wenn nVidia die Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse mit umgelabelten Karten der Vorgängergeneration abdecken will. Da kann Ati mittlerweile eine breite Produktpalette vorweise - mit DirectX11.

LG


----------



## hawk910 (6. März 2010)

300% Minimal-fps...wo war der Link dazu? Das möcht ich gern noch einmal lesen. Sollte das unter extremen Bedingungen sein ( z.B. 2 fps vs. 6 fps ) dann ist das Ergebnis ohne große Aussagekraft. Denn in beiden Fällen ist das Urteil klar: unspielbar! Das könnte unter anderen Bedingungen anders aussehen.
Und die nächste ATI-Gen. soll 40 % langsamer sein? Sollten wir doch erst einmal gucken, ob Nvidia bei der jetzigen ATI einen solchen Vorsprung rausholen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2010)

hawk, das war ironie und als witz gemeint, er hat sich selbst als quelle angegeben falls dir das aufgefallen ist 

und naja, bei 300%
10fsp zu 30 fps wäre ja durchaus n entscheidender punkt in sachen spielbarkeit

ich tippe aber darauf das es sich dabei um tesselation-benches handelt, wobei dort ja die mehrleistung zu atis riege durchaus realistisch ist 

reine spieleperformance sehe ich aktuell keinen entscheidend großen sprung bei nvidia vor die 5870, aber das werden wir ende de smonats alle sehen  vielelicht irre ich mich ja auch...


----------



## The_Final (6. März 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich tippe aber darauf das es sich dabei um tesselation-benches handelt, wobei dort ja die mehrleistung zu atis riege durchaus realistisch ist


Nein, die 300% mehr Min-FPS waren bei Crysis, mit 1920*1200 und 8xAA, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

€: Hier nochmal das Zitat von Gamestar:


			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> Hier liegt die vermeintliche Geforce GTX 470 in den Spielen bei den durchschnittlichen Bildraten meist klar hinter der Radeon HD 5870, doch in Crysis Warhead bei 1.920 x 1.200 Pixeln und 8x Kantenglättung liegt sie gleichauf, während die minimale Bildrate sogar 3x höher ist als bei der ATI-Karte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2010)

ahh ok, wir werden ja sehen wenn das nda weg ist


----------



## akaEmpty (6. März 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> So, jetzt vergleich du mal die Preise von der besten AMD CPU und die der besten Intel CPU, und dir werden GROßE!!! Prozentwerte auffallen...




Genauso werden dir große %-Werte auffallen, wenn du Benchmarks bzw. die theoretische Leistung der beiden CPU's vergleichst...

Und woher willst du wissen, wieviel Intel die Entwicklung gekostet hat, die hinter diesem Vorsprung steckt?!


----------



## chrisz0r94 (6. März 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, wieviel Intel die Entwicklung gekostet hat, die hinter diesem Vorsprung steckt?!



Wahrscheinlich nicht 6-mal so viel, wie die Entwicklung "die hinter dem AMD Vorsprung steckt"...

Und so groß sind die Prozentwerte vom Leistungsunterschied nicht.. Zumindest rechtfertigen sie den Preis nicht!


----------



## hawk910 (7. März 2010)

@Chris:


> hawk, das war ironie und als witz gemeint, er hat sich selbst als quelle angegeben falls dir das aufgefallen ist


Öh, jetzt isses aufgefallen. Hatte ein wenig den Überblick verloren  Kommt davon wen man zu flüchtig über die Beiträge guckt.
Sag mal...hast Du nen 190er Benz? Wegen W201...

Soooo....wo sind denn nun die Benches? Also langsam könnte Nvidia mal ein wenig mehr Fakten springen lassen. Auf der Cebit gibts ja wohl genug dieser Krücken, sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (7. März 2010)

Das wichtigste ist eben das P/L-Verhältnis, zumindest für den vernünftigen Käufer. 
Wenn die GeForce nur 10% schneller ist, aber 30% mehr kostet, wird sie gnadenlos untergehn.

Naja entweder hat Nvidia da ne totale Krücke und hält sich deshalb so bedeckt, oder eben weil die Fermis sehr sehr schnell sind  aber eher nich xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. März 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> @Chris
> Sag mal...hast Du nen 190er Benz? Wegen W201...



Ja, habe ich. Leider liegt das projekt 'tieferlegung durch sonderausstattung' aktuell auf eis. Wenn du mehr wissen willst melde dich per pm


----------



## hawk910 (8. März 2010)

> Ja, habe ich. Leider liegt das projekt 'tieferlegung durch sonderausstattung' aktuell auf eis. Wenn du mehr wissen willst melde dich per pm


Tieferlegung durch Sonderausstattung...hihi, kommt ein Pool rein? 
Mein 124er bleibt wohl wie er ist, sonst dreht sich mein Opa im Grabe um.

So, wat is nu midde Nvidias?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2010)

Naja, da ich nur originale ausstattung verbaue, ist das denke ich mal ok. Das wird definitiv kein 'tiefer, härter, breiter' nur bei den felgen hab ich mal nen zubehörhersteller genommen. Allerdings amg-style2, also auch passend. Rest gibts heute abend per pm.


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

> die hinter dem AMD Vorsprung steckt



 wusste garnicht das AMD schon jemals nen Vorsprung gegenüber Intel hatte mir kommts so vor das die größten Teils nur nachbauen was andere erforschen und das halt etwas billiger..


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist eben das P/L-Verhältnis, zumindest für den vernünftigen Käufer.
> Wenn die GeForce nur 10% schneller ist, aber 30% mehr kostet, wird sie gnadenlos untergehn.


 
Ein wahres Wort - jawolle
Auch nach der C-Bit bin ich im Stadium "schaun mer mal"



Fl_o schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das AMD schon jemals nen Vorsprung gegenüber Intel hatte mir kommts so vor das die größten Teils nur nachbauen was andere erforschen und das halt etwas billiger..


 
Hat zwar jetzt mit dem Topic nur mittelbar zu tun aber trotzdem...
Du hast wohl noch wenige "wilde Zeiten" mitgemacht
AMD und Intel wechseln sich genauso ab mit Vorsprung wie ATI und N_VIDIA
Wenn ich zurückdenke dann haben alle schon Mist released und ebenso absolute Schätze


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das AMD schon jemals nen Vorsprung gegenüber Intel hatte mir kommts so vor das die größten Teils nur nachbauen was andere erforschen und das halt etwas billiger..



Ähm ... der Athlon-64 zB war dem P4 in allen belangen überlegen ... und viele Dinge die intel erst mit dem Core2/i7 einführte hatte AMD lange vorher ... IMC, natives Multi Core Design, hohe Pro Takt Performance um nur ein paar zu nennen

aber genug ot

mfg


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. März 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein wahres Wort - jawolle
> Auch nach der C-Bit bin ich im Stadium "schaun mer mal"
> 
> 
> ...



Haja scheiß doch drauf, ob jez ne GeForce schneller ist oder ne Radeon. Ich will möglichst viel Leistung für möglichst wenig Geld. Mir ist egal was da am Ende auf der Karte draufsteht. DX11 ist im Moment sowieso noch in der Frühphase und bringt bisher noch kaum etwas in Spielen. Ich denke eh, Ich warte auf die nächste DX11 Generation, denn dann gibt es auch genügend Spiele, die auf DX11 setzen und die Karten sind ausgereift. Im Moment reicht mir die HD 4870 völlig aus und falls Ich noch etwas mehr Leistung brauchen sollte, kommt eben ne 200€ Karte her. Damit sollte dann genug Leistung vorhanden sein, um es bis zur nächsten DX11 Generation auszuhalten. 

Von der jetzigen GF100 werden onehin nur 5000 Exemplare produziert, danach kommt die GF104. Es wäre total falsch und dumm, sich eine dieser GF100 Karten zu kaufen. Am besten, man wartet bis August oder gar länger, wenn man eine halbwegs ausgereifte, kühlbare und vernünftige Fermi haben möchte.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. März 2010)

Ist das mit den 5000 Stück denn schon bestätigt?


----------



## Explosiv (8. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist das mit den 5000 Stück denn schon bestätigt?



*confirmed by Mister Glaskugel* 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2010)

das erinnert mich irgendwie an hoecker und NostradamusTV 

"mein name ist nostradamus, und ich sehes was was sie nicht sehen.."


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

Was wirklich lustig wäre:
AMD stellt am nächsten Tag ihre neue Grafikkartengeneration vor.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2010)

wenn nvidia so weite rmacht könnte das so kommen


----------



## Rotax (16. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Was wirklich lustig wäre:
> AMD stellt am nächsten Tag ihre neue Grafikkartengeneration vor.



Fast, wenn Thermi erhätlich sein wird wird kurz darauf auch AMD's Refresh am Start sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. März 2010)

Zur Information. Spam und Provokationen wurden gelöscht und verwarnt

Back 2 Topic


----------



## hawk910 (16. März 2010)

Kritik angenommen, danke für das Löschen.

Wird es denn nun ein Refresh der ATIs geben? Ich hatte hier irgendwo schon gelesen, dass eine 5890 eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. März 2010)

ich will mal gelesen haben, dass ein refresh sicher kommt, allerdings wurden keine details genannt. Fakt ist aber dass wenn die Werte aus den "angeblichen Benchmarks" stimmen, der Leistungsunterschied zwichen gtx480 und ati5870 nicht die Welt ist, allerdings die gtx mehr Wärme produziert, mehr Strom frist, teurer ist.
Sogar wenn Ati mit einem Refresh die Leistung zur gtx480 nicht ganz kompensieren kann, wird nvidia es schwer haben. Ich hoffe aber dass nvidia etwas erfolg mit der Fermi haben wird, denn Konkurenz belebt das Geschecht, Entwicklung...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2010)

arc, alles richtig, aber nvidia würd enen fehlschlag auch verkraften, udn amd/ati könnte mal ein bissel was für die finanzkasse tun, insofern gönne ich es ati aktuell durchaus mal wenn se die verkaufsschlager bleiben 
ein paar fermies setzt nvidia sowieso ab  dafür warten schon zu viele mit grünen brillen  und es wird wohl auch nen großen teil käufe rgeben denen nur die direct-copute oder cuda-leistung wichtig ist, da dürfte nvidia wohl neue maßstäbe setzen


----------



## LOGIC (16. März 2010)

Ja die mit dem komischen 3D Vision werden bestimmt ne Fermi hollen.


----------



## DarkMo (16. März 2010)

naja, hin und wieder mal nen tritt auf die füße is doch generell nich verkehrt. aber wer weis was am ende bei rum kommt. mal schauen, wie wir nachm release auf unsre eifrigen diskussionen zurückblicken werden ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. März 2010)

ebend,

wir wissen bisher nur eins sicher, dass nichts von dem was wir zu wissen glauben, sicher ist


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. März 2010)

Sicher ist: Die GTX 400er werden neue TDP-Rekorde aufstellen, sie werden schneller sein als die Ati-Modelle, sie werden teurer sein. Wir wissen aber nicht, wie viel schneller und wie viel teurer und ob der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist. Aber alles in Allem kann man sagen, für die erste wirklich  neue Gerneration seit dem G80, hätte man mehr erwarten können. 

Ati hat ja großes vor, Open Physics, Open Stereo 3d, usw. Da bin ich gespannt, was da so geboten wird und wie gut das sein wird. Open ist mir aber alle mal lieber als Nvidia-gebunden. Ich werd jedenfalls sicher noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr warten, bis ich mal dran denk ne neue Graka zu kaufen. Der Markt soll sich erst mal auf den Fermi einstellen, die Preise sollen sich relativieren und dann sieht man wovon man mehr hat. Vielleicht warte Ich auch bis Ati die nächste Generation veröffentlicht. Es ist meist besser, eine Karte zweiter Generation zu kaufen. Mal sehn was kommt.


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> sie werden schneller sein als die Ati-Modelle, sie werden teurer sein.


  Und woher wissen wir, so wie du sagst, das es "sicher" ist?


> Ati hat ja großes vor, Open Physics, Open Stereo 3d, usw. Da bin ich gespannt, was da so geboten wird und wie gut das sein wird. Open ist mir aber alle mal lieber als Nvidia-gebunden. Ich werd jedenfalls sicher noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr warten, bis ich mal dran denk ne neue Graka zu kaufen. Der Markt soll sich erst mal auf den Fermi einstellen, die Preise sollen sich relativieren und dann sieht man wovon man mehr hat. Vielleicht warte Ich auch bis Ati die nächste Generation veröffentlicht. Es ist meist besser, eine Karte zweiter Generation zu kaufen. Mal sehn was kommt.


Jaja, wenn er dann auch wirklich kommt, denn bis jetzt ist das EINZIGE was wir wirklich mit Sicherheit feststellen konnten die Tatsache, dass der Fermi von einen auf den nächsten Termin verschoben wurde, siehe erst aktuell auf Anfang April. 

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Sicher ist: ....


 
Bis jetzt gar nix. Nich mal das von dir als soooo sicher vermutete !


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. März 2010)

Ich geh einfach davon aus, dass der Fermi teurer und schneller sein wird, weil es bei der letzen Generation ja ähnlich war. Außerdem hab Ich ja gesagt, mal sehen was kommt, auch im Bezug auf Open Stereo usw. Und zum Preis und der Leistung kann Ich nur sagen: vermutet ja, aber ziehmlich wahrscheinlich


----------



## chrisz0r94 (18. März 2010)

Der Vergleich zwischen HD 4890 und GTX 280 war aber auch sehr sehr unmenschlich!
180€ mehr bezahlen für 10-20 Prozent mehr Leistung, CUDA (welches unausgereift ist), 3D-Vision (Welche auch noch so ihre großen Macken hat, wer das nicht glaubt, soll sich das mal angucken ;D Da enstehen manchmal hervorhebungen von Buchstaben auf Blättern...) und natürlich das tolle NVidia Logo...

Also ich schließe mich da Gunny absolut an. Die GTX 400er Serie WIRD neue TDP Rekorde aufstellen, das wurde schon auf sehr sehr vielen Seiten bestätigt.
Und Ja: Man HÄTTE mehr erwarten DÜRFEN. Für ein halbes Jahr ist das echt wenig... Und dann auch noch die Stromkosten... The Devil May Cry...

Wir werden ja sehen, wie "gut" (d.h. nicht gut) Fermi werden wird...

So und jetzt bin ich mal auf die Antworten der NV-Fanboys gespannt .


----------



## herethic (20. März 2010)

> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Die  Kollegen der Website VR-Zone wollen die kompletten technischen Daten von GeForce GTX 470 und 480 aus zuverlässigen  Quellen erhalten haben. Die GTX 470 bietet demnach 448 Shader-Cores,  1280 MByte RAM, angebunden über eine 320-bit-Verbindung, und 225 Watt  Verlustleistung (TDP). Die Taktraten liegen bei 607 MHz für die CPU,  1215 MHz für die Shader und 1674 MHz für den Speicher. Die GTX 480  bietet naturgemäß mit 700 MHz für die GPU, 1401 MHz für die Shader und  1848 MHz für den Speicher etwas höhere Werte.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]                                  Die GeForce GTX 480 soll über 480 Shader-Cores verfügen und  1536 MByte Speicher, der über ein 384-bit-Interface angebunden ist. Die  Verlustleistung liegt laut VR-Zone bei 295 Watt (TDP).
> Auch die US-Preise will die Website erfahren haben: Die GTX 470 soll  demnach in Amerika umgerechnet rund 320 Euro kosten. Die GTX 480 liegt  bei umgerechnet ca. 450 Euro.
> ...


........


----------



## Rotax (21. März 2010)

Laut einem heise Bericht soll sich die GTX480 satte 250 Watt Strom genehmigen, ca. so viel wie eine HD5970. Dabei soll sie jedoch nur marginal schneller sein als eine HD5870. Der geplante Startpreis für die GTX480 beträgt 500$.

Somit dürfte, wie bereits erwartet, die Karte für die meisten uninteressant sein. Die Konkurrenz würde hier nach wie vor das bessere Produkt bieten.


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

GTX 280 ? Ist da die GTX 480 gemeint  ?
Ja ich denke auch das die Konkurrenz eben besser ist.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Abwarten...  Noch ist nix raus.


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. März 2010)

ARRRRRRRRGH!

Ich halte diese Warterei nicht mehr aus! Ich will jetzt endlich Fakten sehen. diese monatelange Diskussion und Spekulation nervt so langsam. Ich hoffe nur inständig, das Nvidia ein halbwegs konkurenzfähiges Produkt auf den Markt wirft, damit ATI nicht mehr allein auf weiter Flur steht und die Preise in astronomische Sphären vordringen...


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2010)

dito ^^ ich hoffe grade noch auf nen spürbaren preisrutsch ^^ im moment gehn die preise täglich höher und höher -.-


----------



## ziko (23. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> dito ^^ ich hoffe grade noch auf nen spürbaren preisrutsch ^^ im moment gehn die preise täglich höher und höher -.-


 
In der Tat, die Preise sind nur noch reine Spekulation und haben mit reelen Werten nichts mehr zu tun. Stehen einfach in keinem Vergleich zum Einkaufspreis der GPUs und RAMs. Auf die Schnelle viel Kohle scheffeln ist momentan die Devise im Handel.
Das ist der Grund warum ich die Nvidias sehnsüchtig erwarte, eben, um mir endlich die ersehnte 5870 zu kaufen. Zu einem vernünftigen Preis, versteht sich.
Leute, es ist doch sinnlos in solch einer Situation wie momentan am Markt, durch den Kauf einer ATI den Spekulanten Geld in die Taschen zu spülen!!!!
Ohne mich, warte lieber noch etwas ab.
Wenn wir alle so handeln würden, abwarten und beobachten, hätten die Spekulanten keine Umsätze mehr und wir...sinkende Preise.
Aber unser Einer MUSS ja immer das Neueste als Erster besitzen....


----------



## totovo (23. März 2010)

ziko schrieb:


> In der Tat, die Preise sind nur noch reine Spekulation und haben mit reelen Werten nichts mehr zu tun. Stehen einfach in keinem Vergleich zum Einkaufspreis der GPUs und RAMs. Auf die Schnelle viel Kohle scheffeln ist momentan die Devise im Handel.
> Das ist der Grund warum ich die Nvidias sehnsüchtig erwarte, eben, um mir endlich die ersehnte 5870 zu kaufen. Zu einem vernünftigen Preis, versteht sich.
> Leute, es ist doch sinnlos in solch einer Situation wie momentan am Markt, durch den Kauf einer ATI den Spekulanten Geld in die Taschen zu spülen!!!!
> Ohne mich, warte lieber noch etwas ab.
> ...




Ich kann nicht klagen, ich habe meine 5870 für etwas mehr als 300€ anfang Januar gekauft


----------



## LOGIC (23. März 2010)

Der Preis steigt schon wieder ? Man das ist doch voll Behi***** !


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2010)

joa, will mir ja ne 5770 holn. zum glück grad eh ned genug kohle so muss ich so oder so warten un kann gespannt zusehen wie mir der wert zwischen den fingern zerrint >< die 4870er sind so 5-10€ teils innerhalb der letzten 2 wochen etwa gestiegen und die 5770er eigentlich auch in diesem rahmen. aber nich ganz so wild. gut, 5 euro is ned die welt, aber wenn man eh scho nich genug hat, is jeder euro mehr wie folter


----------



## suncrest (24. März 2010)

was denkt ihr denn: 
wer macht in sachen geschwindigkeit das rennen?
die GTX 480 oder die HD5970?


----------



## Communicator (24. März 2010)

Was mich an der Politik von Nvidia so stutzig macht ist Folgendes:
Wenn Nvidia doch schon weiß das ATI Probleme mit der Lieferung der Graka-Chips hat, warum kommt dann nicht mal ein richtiges Datum der Auslieferung der Karten von NV? Damit würden sie ATI unter Druck setzen und sie preislich in die Knie zwingen. Mit jeden Tag Verzug der NV-Karten spielen sie ATI in die Hände. Und die ATI-Kartenpreise steigen. Und ATI verdient richtig Geld mit den Karten, auch wenn sie kaum zu liefern sind.

Ich erinnere mich aber auch in der PCGH gelesen zu haben, das beide Hersteller ihre Chips bei ein und dem selben Chiphersteller ordern. Wenn dem so wäre, dann frage ich mich warum NV so lange mit dem Releas wartet.

Gibt es da etwa noch andere Probleme, oder warten die so lange das sie den Lieferengpass, wie ihn ATI hatte, durch genug gehortete Karten ausgleichen können ?

Eure Meinung ??

Gruß.


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Was mich an der Politik von Nvidia so stutzig macht ist Folgendes:
> Wenn Nvidia doch schon weiß das ATI Probleme mit der Lieferung der Graka-Chips hat, warum kommt dann nicht mal ein richtiges Datum der Auslieferung der Karten von NV? Damit würden sie ATI unter Druck setzen und sie preislich in die Knie zwingen. Mit jeden Tag Verzug der NV-Karten spielen sie ATI in die Hände. Und die ATI-Kartenpreise steigen. Und ATI verdient richtig Geld mit den Karten, auch wenn sie kaum zu liefern sind.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich aber auch in der PCGH gelesen zu haben, das beide Hersteller ihre Chips bei ein und dem selben Chiphersteller ordern. Wenn dem so wäre, dann frage ich mich warum NV so lange mit dem Releas wartet.
> ...


Weil Nvidia selber kaum Karten an besagtem Datum ausliefern können wird, deshalb. Die Verfügbarkeit der Nvidiakarten ist im Vergleich zu damals  mit den ATI Karten um ein Vielfaches schlimmer. Es sollen weltweit nur 64.000 Stk verfügbar sein. Folglich könnte man sogar schon von einem Paperlaunch sprechen.

MfG


----------



## The_Final (24. März 2010)

suncrest schrieb:


> was denkt ihr denn:
> wer macht in sachen geschwindigkeit das rennen?
> die GTX 480 oder die HD5970?


Die 5970 wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit merklich schneller sein; da selbige eine Dual-GPU ist, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich. Der Gegner der GTX480 ist eher die HD5870 und eventuell eine HD5890.


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Die HD5970 ist und wäre so oder so schneller.


----------



## XE85 (24. März 2010)

mit allen konsequenzen einer Dual GPU

mfg


----------



## windows (24. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ich will mal gelesen haben, dass ein refresh sicher kommt, allerdings wurden keine details genannt. Fakt ist aber dass wenn die Werte aus den "angeblichen Benchmarks" stimmen, der Leistungsunterschied zwichen gtx480 und ati5870 nicht die Welt ist, allerdings die gtx mehr Wärme produziert, mehr Strom frist, teurer ist.
> Sogar wenn Ati mit einem Refresh die Leistung zur gtx480 nicht ganz kompensieren kann, wird nvidia es schwer haben. Ich hoffe aber dass nvidia etwas erfolg mit der Fermi haben wird, denn Konkurenz belebt das Geschecht, Entwicklung...


Fakt ist gar nichts, bis auf einige wenige Eckdaten.



suncrest schrieb:


> was denkt ihr denn:
> wer macht in sachen geschwindigkeit das rennen?
> die GTX 480 oder die HD5970?


Woher soll ich (oder ein anderer normaler ENdverbraucher) das wissen?
Ich denke die HD5970.
Ich hoffe die GTX480, weil ich die ganze Zeit gewartet habe.



LOGIC schrieb:


> Die HD5970 ist und wäre so oder so schneller.


Woher weißt du das?

MFG
windows


----------



## XE85 (24. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> 
> MFG
> windows



also wenn die GTX480 eine 5970 in einem Spiel wo es ein Treiberprofil gibt und CF gut skaliert schlägt wäre das schon eine ganz große Sensation - aber am Sa wissen wir mehr

mfg


----------



## suncrest (24. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Fakt ist gar nichts, bis auf einige wenige Eckdaten.
> 
> 
> Woher soll ich (oder ein anderer normaler ENdverbraucher) das wissen?
> ...



Ich habe auch die ganze Zeit gewartet und hoffe auch die GTX480. Aber wenn nicht, dann hätte es nicht sollen sein^^


----------



## Bääängel (24. März 2010)

suncrest schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die ganze Zeit gewartet und hoffe auch die GTX480. Aber wenn nicht, dann hätte es nicht sollen sein^^



Grammatik schwer sein tut
Wie hieß der Thread doch gleich? "GTX480 nur 5% schneller als HD5870 oder HD5970?"


----------



## windows (24. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> also wenn die GTX480 eine 5970 in einem Spiel wo es ein Treiberprofil gibt und CF gut skaliert schlägt wäre das schon eine ganz große Sensation - aber am Sa wissen wir mehr
> 
> mfg


Ich denke auch das die HD5970 schneller ist, bzw. ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher.

Aber Wissen tue ich es deswegen noch lange nicht.

EDIT: Außerdem verwendet PCGH bei ihren Benchmarks keine DUal-GPU Karten, vllt. weil es nicht nötig ist?

MFG
windows


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (24. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Grammatik schwer sein tut
> Wie hieß der Thread doch gleich? "GTX480 nur 5% schneller als HD5870 oder HD5970?"


Und das hatte jetzt mehr mit dem Threadthema zu tun? 

Wenn die GTX480 schneller als eine HD 5970 ist, brächen schwere Zeiten für die Käufer an. Was meint ihr, wo dann der Preis der GTX480 liegen würde? [Speku on]Unter 1000 € bestimmt nicht [/Speku off]. 
Jedenfalls bin Ich gespannt, was nach GTX470 und GTX480 kommen mag. Mal was im Low-Budget-Bereich wäre nett, damit die Hawk unter 140 €uronen kommt.


----------



## windows (24. März 2010)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Wenn die GTX480 schneller als eine HD 5970 ist, brächen schwere Zeiten für die Käufer an. Was meint ihr, wo dann der Preis der GTX480 liegen würde? [Speku on]Unter 1000 € bestimmt nicht [/Speku off].
> Jedenfalls bin Ich gespannt, was nach GTX470 und GTX480 kommen mag. Mal was im Low-Budget-Bereich wäre nett, damit die Hawk unter 140 €uronen kommt.


Nein, das wäre gut die die Käufer. Der Preis soll doch 450€ betragen, das würde die Preise für die HD5970 richtig drücken.

Allerdings ist das unrealistisch.

MFG
windows


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (24. März 2010)

also auf den preis bin ihc auch echt gespannt

quelle a sagt was von 350€ für GTX470 und 450€ für GTX480
quelle b sagt was von ~350$ für GTX470 und ~499$ für GTX480  (also knapp 260 € und  375€)



naja übermorgen ist die katze ausm sack


----------



## Mr.Korky (24. März 2010)

hoffwntlich geben die sli auf amdchipsatz frei
und produzieren nicht wieder so eine ******** wie den 780a un980a
dan gibbet vieleicht was mehr umsatz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. März 2010)

Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> also auf den preis bin ihc auch echt gespannt
> 
> quelle a sagt was von 350€ für GTX470 und 450€ für GTX480
> quelle b sagt was von ~350$ für GTX470 und ~499$ für GTX480  (also knapp 260 € und  375€)
> ...



sind die dollarpreise mit oder ohne steuern?
weil sonst kommt des nämlöich erfahrungsgemäß recht gut hin, dollar in euro umzurechnen,
(ok, aktuell wohl eher schlimmer, dank stärker werdendem dollar)


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2010)

also normalerweise ist es so das $ 1zu1 in € gerechnet werden ... also bei 499$ werden in Europa wohl 480 - 500€ draus

Edit.: korrigiert

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> also normalerweise ist es so das § 1zu1 in € gerechnet werden ... also bei 499§ werden in Europa wohl 480 - 500€ draus
> 
> mfg



Was haben den Paragraphen mit Währung zu tun


----------



## LOGIC (25. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> also normalerweise ist es so das $ 1zu1 in € gerechnet werden ... also bei 499$ werden in Europa wohl 480 - 500€ draus
> 
> Edit.: korrigiert
> 
> mfg



Leider hast du recht....Auch wenn die Preise nicht immer direkt umgerechnet werden aber meistens sind sie fast identisch.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. März 2010)

Da wartet man Ewigkeiten und dann soll sowas dabei rauskommen???


----------



## riedochs (27. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Test von CB: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 21) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Für mich ist die Karte damit gestorben.


----------



## Terence Skill (27. März 2010)

nun, hier sehen die ergebnisse der karte recht gut aus...

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (GF100 / Fermi) im Performance Test - - TweakPC


----------



## Klutten (27. März 2010)

Es ist so weit. Hier geht es dann weiter mit GF100

Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480: Test von Nvidias GF100-Generation - Geforce GTX 480, Geforce GTX 470, Test, Fermi, GF100, DirectX 11


----------

